#ubuntu-x 2006-10-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64800 in mesa-utils "check off 3d-graphics via glxinfo | grep rendering causes crash of glxinfo (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64676 in xorg (main) "error message when attempting to run ./fpd command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64666 in xorg (main) "[Edgy]  5 white blinking stripes when booting on i810 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64570 in xorg (main) "Blank screen instead of kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62703 in xorg (main) "huge desktop memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64822 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Strange blinking lines on top of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64853 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Edgy Beta can't initialize display with Matrox G400 card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63908 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[dist-upgrade to edgy]  Can't login into gnome (X: client 2 rejected from local host)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64825 in xorg (main) "Installer won't detect video card Radeon X600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64226 in xorg (main) "Edgy Beta 1: Mobility X700 on Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M1437G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61731 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Screen is all wrong after suspend-to-RAM" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59638 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu Edgy Knot 2 live CD doesn't work on Acer Aspire 1694WLMi" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58773 in xorg (main) "Crash on Edgy instalation with onboard graphics card ASUS P5VDC-MX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58563 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Knot CD2 freezes during booting up" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64910 in xorg "Window with no background contains random data with composite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64926 in xorg "Changing resolution via Ctrl Alt +/- does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64939 in xorg "Broken keyboard in xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64939
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64934 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu livecd does not install on old PPC iMacs correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64737 in xorg (main) "X crashes on lid events" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63800 in acpi "closing lid restarts gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58956 in xorg (main) "default depth too high in xorg.conf for Neomagic MagicGraph 256AV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64965 in xorg (main) "ATI RADEON 9600 Pro 256mb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64968 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "missing build dependency on quilt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61937 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu Dapper Drake freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64565 in xorg (main) "[Edgy]  No GUI after kubuntu logo and progress bar, only mouse pointer visible" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64991 in xorg "Xorg? freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65002 in xorg "Wacom device names incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64711 in xinit (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 - startup in graphical root-mode" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65018 in xorg "livecd turns off swap freezing install process on low memory machines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65144 in xkeyboard-config "Can't type capital letter with diactrical signs in " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65144
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65197 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "NoDRI does not disable DRI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65076 in xorg (main) "X-Server crashes on editing arabian text in gedit. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64045 in usplash "Blank screen after Usplash when booting 2.6.17-10 kernel" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65228 in xorg-server (main) "i915 driver flooded syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64977 in xorg (main) "Screen Resolution on Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63408 in xorg (main) "Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60422 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Problem with fglrx in edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60041 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' tell that xorg.com has not the correct md5sum" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65508 in xorg "X does not start on Rage Mobility (Mach64?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64673 in linux-meta "apt-get refuses to install linux-powerpc64-smp." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65524 in xmodmap "[edgy]  can't type letters with acute accents (like , ) with german keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65532 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "fglrx + nvidia + dualhead = impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65486 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "module order in dapper result in network problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65287 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Weird display after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65287
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65573 in xorg (main) "Screen Refresh issues with SiS 760" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65573
<paul0> hi
<paul0> anyone alive
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63615 in kdebase "(kdm) wrong keyboard behavior at first login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65583 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Can't have 3D acceleration over Intel 945GM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65605 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "direct rendering doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65620 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Using GL apps with my r200 causes X to die" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65649 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Mouse hangs for a few seconds after update to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65762 in mesa "please upgrade to final 6.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65763 in xorg "X configuration fails with NFS root (simple fix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65763
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65789 in xorg "Screen corruption after lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65796 in xorg "Higher screen resolutions not an option on fresh install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65803 in mesa "libglu1-mesa-dev depends on libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65876 in xorg "Monitor goes out of range in Edgy, but not in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65942 in xorg-server "segfault in XMesaMakeCurrent2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59380 in xorg (main) "Display problem under Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59208 in xorg (main) "Keyboard stops responding to most input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59223 in xorg (main) "kubuntu only black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65954 in mesa "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap not present in GLX extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65954
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65264 in xutils-dev (main) "Dapper-Edgy upgrade: three packages are still from dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59717 in xfontsel (main) "Better font management needed for Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66060 in xorg-server (main) "New kernel 2.6.17-10.33 with broken modules for a soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66063 in xorg-server (main) "Edgy's kernel makes my computer freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66176 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Spontaneous disconnect/reconnect from network every 3-10 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66176
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66187 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "pmouse.c loses sync, USB optical mouse becomes paperweight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66287 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "fglrx freeze machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66302 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "madwifi not work good in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66036 in xorg (main) "ps/2 mouse/keyboard fail edgy Oct 11 i386 build" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58373 in xorg-server "Blue compiz for PowerPC" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58373
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-08
<ubotu> New bug: #150370 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.7.195-1ubuntu1 causes blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150370
<ubotu> New bug: #150410 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Guststy installer: Intel 915 video bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150410
<ubotu> New bug: #150442 in xorg (main) "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY uncomfortable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150442
<ubotu> New bug: #145919 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Apport said it was unable to install package nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145919
<tepsipakki> gah, seems that we can't get ati to work OOTB for everyone, at least not for now
<tepsipakki> alex added an option to use CVT mode if the screen is blank or garbled, default is LVDS
<tepsipakki> I'll put a package in my PPA later today
<bryce> think we'll be able to continue rolling out new versions after gutsy is cut?
<tepsipakki> sure, through SRU
<bryce> I suppose at this point the more important thing is to get all the bugs well tested and understood
<bryce> after release, we probably should focus on heavier testing (like your ppa's), and try to only roll out new versions when we're confident they won't break things for anyone
<bryce> I think the worst thing we could do after release would be to roll out a new -ati that breaks an existing working config
<tepsipakki> for a stable release, sure
<ubotu> New bug: #42715 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "console font corruption when gdm stopped" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42715
<ubotu> New bug: #150495 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "depmod calls missing from -lpia, -lpiacompat" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150495
<ubotu> New bug: #150496 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel video driver ships without changelog.Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150496
<ubotu> New bug: #150497 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Color garbage on ATI Radeon Mobility M6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150497
<ubotu> New bug: #134193 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "ipw3945 doesn't work after gutsy update (2.6.22-10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134193
<ubotu> New bug: #133466 in linux-source-2.6.22 (restricted) "Updated firmware needed for newer DVB-T cards" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133466
<ubotu> New bug: #150519 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "radeon driver can not do xv with AIGLX enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150519
<ubotu> New bug: #144448 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "rt2500usb module not working with asus wl-167g wifi stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144448
<ubotu> New bug: #147601 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "white border on popup windows (dup-of: 116808)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147601
<tepsipakki> yeah, patched ati got accepted
<ubotu> New bug: #148314 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xorg crash with ATI Radeon 7200" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148314
<ubotu> New bug: #150597 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel video driver produces visual corruption on G31 chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150597
<ubotu> New bug: #150603 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Gutsy ATi Drives Shows White Bars At Highest Resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150603
<ubotu> New bug: #150466 in xorg-server (main) "Impossible to choose keyboard settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150466
<ubotu> New bug: #150627 in xorg (main) "ATI display update causes lines to form on screen in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150627
<ubotu> New bug: #148189 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "gdm refuses to display on external monitor" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148189
<ubotu> New bug: #150709 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon 7500 only displays 1280x768 resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150709
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-09
<ubotu> New bug: #150099 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22-13 regression: Intel G33 graphics not recognized (dup-of: 149929)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150099
<ubotu> New bug: #150767 in xorg (main) "Incorrect xorg.conf generated by config tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150767
<ubotu> New bug: #150769 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Rows of pixels screen corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150769
<ubotu> New bug: #150775 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  Screen garbling on RC410 Radeon Xpress 200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150775
<ubotu> New bug: #150779 in xorg (main) "[gutsy]  Wrong color pallet and sync issues after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150779
<ubotu> New bug: #147515 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gutsy: playing video, probably fglrx related" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147515
<ubotu> New bug: #150824 in xorg (main) "autopkgtest gutsy xorg amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150824
<soren> I just want to point out that bug 127008 is still very much alive on my Thinkpad X40. :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<tepsipakki> soren: could you follow up on that bug and reopen it?
<tepsipakki> er
<tepsipakki> I mean report your findings there
<soren> Done.
<tepsipakki> thanks
<soren> I should be able to reproduce this somehow after installation, right? Booting into recovery mode and doing things in a chroot ought to match the installer's environment close enough, afaics.
<soren> The thing is that I want to help test any fixes you can provide, but I can't really function without my laptop, so I need to finish this installation.
<ubotu> New bug: #150863 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  horrible performance with ati open source drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150863
<ubotu> New bug: #42801 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Dapper]  - XServer Crash on multi-boot" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42801
<ubotu> New bug: #150899 in xhost (main) "xhost only accepts hosts, and not users (dup-of: 60040)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150899
<ubotu> New bug: #150904 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Integrated Intel GMA 3100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150904
<ubotu> New bug: #150879 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 - 3D acceleration not working in Gutsy (in Feisty working)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150879
<ubotu> New bug: #150262 in ubuntu "[bcm43xx]  driver deactived after kernel update (dup-of: 138400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150262
<ubotu> New bug: #150658 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  after activating nvidia-glx with a nvidia mx 460 card and a crt connected to, the screen goes black" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150658
<ubotu> New bug: #150947 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Distorted screen at 60hz, 1440x900: 20% black screen and wrong aspect ratio on intel X3000 (g865)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150947
<ubotu> New bug: #149791 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Black & White Video Output (Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149791
<ubotu> New bug: #150991 in mesa (main) "i915 segv on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150991
<ubotu> New bug: #150997 in xorg (main) "nvidia driver issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150997
<ubotu> New bug: #149781 in xorg (main) "Failsafe X destroys xorg.conf - leaving gdm in UGLY state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149781
<ubotu> New bug: #151044 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X freezes after first boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151044
<ubotu> New bug: #147134 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "ACX driver working badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147134
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<tepsipakki> bryce: he said that the version was the one with the fix
<tepsipakki> maybe not on the bug but on #u-d
<bryce> hrm, I didn't see this discussion on #u-d
<bryce> dah, I hate it when people give the necessary details somewhere *other* than on the bug report
<bryce> tepsipakki: btw, I am completely blocked by bug 127101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [Unknown,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127101
<bryce> tepsipakki: I've found several related bugs in debian, so am pretty sure it's not limited to ubuntu
<tepsipakki> it's that "switch back to i810" -bug?
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> the way thully is pushing for that, without offering data or other info to help troubleshoot the main problem, gives me a weird feeling about him
<tepsipakki> yep, that's not very constructive
<bryce> no one else on the bug is clamoring to revert to i810
<tepsipakki> but tbh I'm a bit disappointed how the intel guys have maintained it upstream :/
<bryce> well what do you think we should do about it?
<tepsipakki> anyway, going back isn't really an option
<bryce> I mentioned it to jesse friday, but still waiting on a reply
<bryce> mark shuttleworth also pinged intel about it earlier today, still no response afaik
<tepsipakki> maybe if the most critical bugs could be narrowed to specific chips we could change discover-data, but other than that..
<bryce> it seems to affect just 945GM and 915GM if the reports are worth going by
<tepsipakki> does that timhull-bug have any workarounds?
<tepsipakki> too long to read it through right now :)
<bryce> no, aside from reverting to i810
<tepsipakki> ok
<tepsipakki> bbl ->
<bryce> what do you think of reverting i945 and i915 to use -i810?
<bryce> ah, finally was able to reproduce it
<jcristau> i thought the problems with -intel were mostly on i8xx
<soren> bryce: I'm here now. Sorry about the complete lack of detail in that bug report.
<bryce> hi jcristau
<bryce> jcristau: I wonder if this may be similar to debian bugs 431373, 432110, and/or 433825
<ubotu> Debian bug 431373 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xserver-xorg-video-intel: sometimes crashes when switching back to X from a VC" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/431373
<ubotu> Debian bug 432110 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "i965 lockup: Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/432110
<bryce> debian bug 433825
<ubotu> Debian bug 433825 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xserver-xorg-video-intel: Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds, on i945GM" [Important,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/433825
<jcristau> i've seen some lockups on my laptop, but nothing reproducible
<bryce> I was able to reproduce it on my 945gm laptop by doing these steps repeatedly:
<bryce> Steps to reproduce:
<bryce> 1. Disable desktop effects and enable desktop effects again.
<bryce> 2. Switch to VT1 and switch back to VT7.
<bryce> 3. Repeat steps 1 and 2 several times.
<tepsipakki> if it happens only with effects then it could be disabled in compiz
<tepsipakki> blacklisted
<tepsipakki> and when the driver is better, enable it again
<tepsipakki> switching to i810 means that no update is going to make it switch back to intel :/
<tepsipakki> well, unless i810 is dropped completely
<jcristau> bryce: oh, i'm not using compiz
<soren> bryce: What other information do you need on bug 127008 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<bryce> thanks; can you also post your Xorg.0.log?
<soren> bryce: From the installer?
<bryce> actually what we really need to know is if your system is using xprobe.sh or ddcprobe during install
<bryce> it sounds like the issue only occurs when xprobe.sh gets called, so what we need to know is if a) your system experiences the same issue when using ddcprobe, or b) for some reason your system is still using xprobe.sh instead of ddcprobe
<soren> bryce: How would I check that?
<bryce> you could follow the steps I outlined in comment 30, and test it directly
<bryce> or, possibly it's recorded in some casper log somewhere
<tepsipakki> casper is only for live-cd
<bryce> well 127008 only occurs when booted on the live-cd going through an installation
<tepsipakki> oh
<soren> Er.. no.
<soren> This is the alternate Cd.
<bryce> oh right
<bryce> sorry, I've been up working bugs 15 hours now; my brain is becoming mush
<soren> :)
<bryce>  or, possibly it's recorded in some installer log somewhere
<bryce> there
<soren> I looked and didn't seem to find anything.
<soren> Ok, I'll try reinstalling again and see what I can come up with.
<tepsipakki> installer logs are in /var/log/installer, but I don't think it writes there anything
* soren goes afk for 5 minutes.
<bryce> hi mvo
<mvo> hey bryce
<bryce> mvo, you asked earlier about blacklisting intel drivers?
<mvo> bryce: just the i855 chips on intel for compiz because it seem the textures do not survive a suspend/resume
<bryce> mvo, bug 127101 occurs on 915gm and 945gm when using compiz; tepsipakki and I were wondering about just blacklisting compiz for them, rather than reverting it back to i810
<bryce> mvo, yes blacklisting i855 chips is probably a good idea
<mvo> bryce: if we blacklist i855, i915, i945 (and i965 that we already do) then we can as well remove the driver from the compiz whitelist :)
<bryce> I may be moving those chips back to -i810
<bryce> yeah I know :-/
<bryce> however I think if we revert them to -i810, won't that make compiz fail for them as well?
<bryce> anyway, I've reported this issue upstream so am waiting on further feedback 
<mvo> bryce: they are not blacklisted yet
<mvo> bryce: currently we do not support (driver,pciid) blacklising, only pciid
<mvo> but that can be changed of course
<bryce> ugh, I'm too tired.  Been at this for 16 hrs, I need sleep.
<bryce> could you re-ask what your question was for i855?
<bryce> I'm going to bed.  cya tomorrow.
<tepsipakki> slee tight :)
<tepsipakki> sleep!
<soren> bryce: It seems that it does call ddcprobe, but that doesn't return a resolution, so it does doprobe, too.
<soren> bryce: Oh, never mind. Look at it tomorrow. Sleep tight.
<ubotu> New bug: #121295 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  vmware player/server kernel modules are missing (dup-of: 135358)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121295
<ubotu> New bug: #135682 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy amd64]  fglrx driver doesn't load with linux-image-2.6.22-10" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135682
<ubotu> New bug: #150922 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "Restrict Drivers Manager installs firmwares only in the current-version kernel directory (dup-of: 138400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150922
<ubotu> New bug: #151206 in xorg (main) "failsafe x fails to recover from bad mouse driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151206
<ubotu> New bug: #138400 in restricted-manager "bcm43xx: firmware needs to be cut again if user upgrades kernel" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138400
<ubotu> New bug: #151213 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "latest xorg / nvidia-glx-new /linux-restricted-modules breaks xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151213
<albert23> bryce: ping (bug 127008)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<albert23> bryce: since xprobe.sh only causes problems combined with framebuffers, would it make any sense to just disable xprobe.sh during installation, but keep using it on the installed system, which doesn't use framebuffers?
<soren> albert23: It's not something that runs continuously. It's used at configuration time.
<soren> albert23: So "keep using it" doesn't make much sense, I'm afraid.
<albert23> soren: thanks. 
<ubotu> New bug: #151228 in mesa (main) "libgl1-mesa-dri uninstallable on lpia" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151228
<ubotu> New bug: #151229 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Live DVD fails to boot on Dell Optiplex GX260 (intel 845G)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151229
<ubotu> New bug: #151248 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "Touchpad : The laptop integrated touchpad periodically "freezes"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151248
<ubotu> New bug: #149810 in xorg (main) "Ubuity Install Fails Improper Display Detection / Crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149810
<ubotu> New bug: #151293 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Fire GL control says that no fire GL extensions are found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151293
<ubotu> New bug: #151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "DPI in kubuntu incorrect on xorg-video-driver-intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151311
<ubotu> New bug: #151324 in xorg-server (main) "xorg cpu spin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151324
<ubotu> New bug: #151327 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  fglrx driver doesn't load with linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151327
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #151024 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "can not install gutsy livecd beta with nvidia graphic card" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151024
<Q-FUNK> bryce: ?
<bryce> Q-FUNK?
<Q-FUNK> howdy! :)
<Q-FUNK> someone at the dayjob figured out what the bug with -amd autoconfiguration is
<bryce> heya
<bryce> nice, always better to bring news of a new fix rather than a new bug at this late stage in the cycle, eh?  ;-)
<Q-FUNK> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #145629 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy] videos are played blue with totem gstreamer" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145629
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-11
<ubotu> New bug: #151426 in xorg (main) "Nvidia flickers since kernel 2.6.22-13 and -14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151426
<ubotu> New bug: #151016 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "New in 2.6.22-13: No video after resume from suspend on MacBook (dup-of: 127101)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151016
<bryce> heya pcjc2
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> where were you adding a usleep?
<bryce> --- xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.1.1.orig/src/i830_driver.c
<bryce> +++ xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.1.1/src/i830_driver.c
<bryce> @@ -1957,6 +1957,7 @@
<bryce>     OUTREG(VCLK_POST_DIV, pI830->saveVCLK_POST_DIV);
<bryce>     for(i = 0; i < 256; i++) {
<bryce> +      usleep(20);
<bryce>        OUTREG(PALETTE_A + (i << 2), pI830->savePaletteA[i] );
<bryce>     }
<pcjc2> ah - see if the register access is too fast for the HW?
<pcjc2> the other point in the code where the pallette is programmed made the assertion (in comments) that the PLL / clock had to be running
<pcjc2> I'm presuming this is the case after we're restored the clock register (s) above
<bryce> mm could be
<pcjc2> although I (vaguely) recall delays being used to wait whilst the PLLs stablise
<bryce> hrm, running this under gdb isn't working very well
<bryce> bbiab (dinner)
<pcjc2> how comes?
<pcjc2> not crashing with GDB?
<pcjc2> or just not easy to trace through
<pcjc2> It just occured to me.. the set_cursor_colors function sets the palette regs
<pcjc2> and that is another place I've seen it crash (not that function specifically, but after reloading cursors)... I could never make it do it once I'd added a print statement to see what functions were being called... timing does look like a distinct possibility
<bryce> when running under gdb when I switch to tty1 it doesn't switch; the background turns purple though, and the system behaves erratically after that, until reboot
<pcjc2> gdb presumably affects timing
<pcjc2> I have absolutely no idea why... but that ramdac thing "seems" to make a difference here
<pcjc2> when I patched it the other way (forced ramdac to load with SWCursor), it said it was already built in
<pcjc2> you're supposed to need ramdac to do HW Cursors (and they program the palette)
<pcjc2> but I don't see the intel driver using it
<bryce> <bryce> mjg59: adding the usleep() had no effect; still crashed with gray block lockup
<bryce> <mjg59> bryce: Ok, so probably not a timing issue. If you skip that block entirely, does it work?
<pcjc2> for whatever reason, I'm not getting the crash
<pcjc2> but it messes up the video overlay control registers
<pcjc2> (and presumably has trampled a load of memory / IO somewhere)
<pcjc2> before bug, I have XV frames flipping between buffers at 0x80004000 and 0x80104000
<pcjc2> after, I've got 0x80000000 and 0x80100000
<pcjc2> (sorry, those are the wrong way around)
<bryce> after running the -intel with the aforementioned loop blocks removed, I've been unable to reproduce the bug
<bryce> deb, debdiff, etc. at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/bug127101/
<pcjc2> nice
<pcjc2> I'll test that here
<pcjc2> See if I can get past running XV a 2nd time
<pcjc2> no
<pcjc2> sorry... something is still not right
<pcjc2> just rebooting to make sure the video hardware is really clean
<pcjc2> sorry... I've still got a crash here
<pcjc2> am running compiz
<pcjc2> (or whatever the fancy accelerated desktop is)
<pcjc2> mplayer video.ogg
<pcjc2> (works)
<pcjc2> close mplayer
<bryce> like I said on the bug, this fix is not intended to fix the Xv bug
<pcjc2> switch to VT1 (nocrash with either your patch or my noramdac patch - goodness knows why), switch back
<pcjc2> ok - is that a different known bug?
<bryce> yes
<pcjc2> doh
<bryce> they both result in the gray blinking blocks
<pcjc2> I've probably been seeing a slightly different crash
<bryce> but one is 127101, the other is 141063
<bryce> I don't know if yours is 141063, but it's not 127101
<pcjc2> mine only occasionally resulted in blinking blocks - more usually a pallette corruption, followed by crash
<pcjc2> did you try the ramdac thing?
<bryce> it could be you're seeing multiple issues
<pcjc2> I'm certain it must just be some fluke
<bryce> no I stopped after my change seemed to resolve it
<pcjc2> as it seemed to work.. but having chased the code paths which I commented out, shouldn't actually have any effect!
<pcjc2> We need the Intel docs to resolve this _properly_
<bryce> plus it's getting late and I'm going to be out the rest of the week at a customer site, so need to do some packing and spend a little time with the gf ;-)
<pcjc2> Presumably there is a reason to restore the pallette regs
<pcjc2> That sounds like a good point
<pcjc2> its 4:37am here
<bryce> yikes!
<bryce> yeah I was up late last night myself on this
<bryce> you'll probably have better ideas once you've had time to sleep on it
<pcjc2> I've caught myself in a nasty insomniac cycle which will give me real problems for tomorrow's 9am lab demonstration!
<pcjc2> (todays)
<pcjc2> I'll chase the report on the Xv bug, see what I can learn
<pcjc2> Goodnight!
<bryce> night!
<ubotu> New bug: #151484 in scim (main) "SCIM Disallows renaming of files (dup-of: 66104)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151484
<tepsipakki> bryce: seems that the blackscreen-ati
<tepsipakki> uh
<tepsipakki> let me try again
<bryce> hi tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> seems that bug 132716 can be narrowed down pretty well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "ATI Driver Gets Black Screen on Radeon 7500 Mobile (Regression)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132716
<tepsipakki> it should be safe to add a workaround at least for the inspiron
<bryce> ok
<bryce> I think we've got a potential fix for bug 127101 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127101
<bryce> tepsipakki: I've posted a debdiff to fix up a couple xresprobe issues, but I'm going to be out of town the rest of the week
<bryce> it includes the vesa portion of tormod's patch
<bryce> tepsipakki: I'd appreciate it if you could speak with slangasek about getting it in for final.
<bryce> it's not the end of the world if it doesn't make it, though.
<tepsipakki> bryce: I already uploaded the vesa-fix :)
<bryce> ah ok
<tepsipakki> slangasek asked for it yesterday
<bryce> I saw it in the backlog but didn't notice the result
<tepsipakki> did soren test the xresprobe fix?
<bryce> not that I know of
<bryce> to be honest I'm still not sure if it is a critical enough fix to need going in
<bryce> it only is needed for intel laptops where ddcprobe fails, which I think would be fairly rare
<bryce> otoh, chances for regression are pretty small
<tepsipakki> and the installer does work after that, it's just that you need to hit enter a couple of times :)
<bryce> but the bug is marked as milestoned for -rc
<bryce> night!
<tepsipakki> night :)
<tepsipakki> I wouldn't mind going to bed again.. instead I cycled 9km to work when it was -3C
<soren> tepsipakki: Which xresprobe fix is that?
<tepsipakki> the intel corruption with alternative installer
<soren> No, that's the bug, not the fix :)
<tepsipakki> heh, right
<tepsipakki> check the bug, Bryce asked you to test the fix (links there) .)
<tepsipakki> :)
<soren> Yes, just saw it.
<soren> Um.. Sure, I'll try it when I'm in my office.
<tepsipakki> great
<ubotu> New bug: #141401 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xen amd64 nvidia module missing or broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141401
<ubotu> New bug: #148709 in xrandr (main) "Xrandr rotate with metacity artifacts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148709
<soren> tepsipakki: I just tested the fix from Bryce. It doesn't break the display, but asks me for my resolution, but I suppose that's to be extected?
<soren> ...since it neither gets the info from ddcprobe nor xprobe..
<tepsipakki> soren: right..
<soren> tepsipakki: Ok, so I guess the fix works as intended. It's not optimal, but better than before.
<tepsipakki> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #146954 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gnome freezes after proprietary nvidia driver install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146954
<ubotu> New bug: #151558 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia driver crashes sauerbraten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151558
<ubotu> New bug: #151557 in compiz (main) "compiz dies immediately in kde/kubuntu gutsy latest after dist upgrade (dup-of: 144241)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151557
<ubotu> New bug: #66481 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Atheros WLAN (MadWifi) poor signal strength  (dup-of: 62106)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66481
<ubotu> New bug: #147361 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  kdm crashes when randr is enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147361
<slowhand> hi
<pcjc2> Hi Bryce
<bryce> heya pcjc2
<pcjc2> am playing with the Xv issue
<pcjc2> I'm just trying to make sure it forces a reset of the Xv regs / setup after its mode-switched, see if that helps
<pcjc2> I wonder if the mode-setting is clearing the Xv regs, and as we don't seem to be reprogramming them afterwards - it might be an issue
<pcjc2> To be honest though, I don't know what bits of the driver Compiz invokes which would make it only appear with compiz
<pcjc2> yep
<pcjc2> fixes the issue for me!
<bryce> ooh, awesome
<pcjc2> Also, ubuntu patch 01 has a bug 
<pcjc2> kindof... it introduces an extra condition test checking to see whether to return BadAlloc or not
<bryce> can you report that to the ubuntu-x@ list?  I'm about to hop on a plane and will be gone the next couple days
<pcjc2> but doesn't add () around it, the test is like (A && B || C)
<bryce> ah
<pcjc2> where it should be (for clarity at least), (A && ( B || C))
<pcjc2> I will disect to make sure it wasn't just this tiny little change (as well as my "hack" of a  forced reset) which helps
* bryce nods
<pcjc2> It shouldn't be the if statement, as if that were to be the problem, it would either return BadAlloc un-necessarily
<pcjc2> or NOT return BadAlloc when it should.
<pcjc2> We should probably send the info via Intel at least.. I'm so new to the driver - and they have the docs / knowledge of _how_ it should work
<pcjc2> Being dumb... where is the ubuntu-x@ list subscription?
<pcjc2> darn.... still managed hang the GPU mode-switching with Xrandr whilst its playing video
<tepsipakki> pcjc2: lists.ubuntu.com
<pcjc2> tepsipakki: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #151351 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Corrupted screen on G33 with -14 kernel; regression from -13" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151351
<ubotu> New bug: #151621 in xorg (main) "Cursor Disappears - Nvidia Card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151621
<pcjc2> I've sent a possible fix for #141063 to ubuntu-x@
<ubotu> New bug: #151635 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel G33 X broken again by -14 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151635
<tepsipakki> pcjc2: that's already been fixed by dropping a patch
<tepsipakki> which needed a patch for the kernel, which has also been dropped :)
<pcjc2> ok, can you point me at the upload?
<pcjc2> ok, I see it
<pcjc2> that fixed it?
<pcjc2> I didn't think I had "G33" class hardware!
<pcjc2> was it the kernel patch which was causing the corruption?
<pcjc2> because the patch dropped from the xorg driver looks like a NOP on my hardware
<pcjc2> No, I can confirm the 0ubuntu7 release which drops the G33 patch does not fix #151621
<pcjc2> (sorry... wrong number... that was unrelated)
<pcjc2> I can confirm the 0ubuntu7 release which drops the G33 patch does not fix #141063
<tepsipakki> oops, sorry.. I was confused
<tepsipakki> right after your message ubotu mentioned about a bug, which I thought was the one you mentioned :)
<pcjc2> Unfortunately Bryce's workaround for the grey blocks crash breaks palette restore when switching back to console
<ubotu> New bug: #151674 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz+nvidia: tearing in xvideo (totem/mplayer/VLC)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151674
<ubotu> New bug: #147837 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[gutsy]  Text Installation failed - 2 reasons: encrypted+lvm fs, screen font hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147837
<ubotu> New bug: #132739 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common script issues "Read only file system" error" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132739
<ubotu> New bug: #151689 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "gdm or kdm has a huge font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151689
<ubotu> New bug: #147081 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "movie player distorts image horizontally" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147081
<ubotu> New bug: #151704 in xorg (main) "gutsy, xorg cpu usage during video playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151704
<pcjc2> well... its not pretty (still got a lot of debug code which stops me setting the palette anywhere), but I may have got a fix for #127101
<pcjc2> I took the block Bryce commented out (stops it crashing, but messes up the console palette) and moved it to before other registers are restored
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-12
<pcjc2> nope... still crashes (eventually)
<ubotu> New bug: #151771 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia tv out black white, while setting pal-g, due to starting with dual-head on lcd+crt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151771
<ubotu> New bug: #147309 in xorg (main) "ATI xorg driver missing resolution 1280x1024" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147309
<ubotu> New bug: #151790 in xorg-server (main) "gutsy beta -  gnome apps misinterpret xrandr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151790
<ubotu> New bug: #133363 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "suspend-to-ram problems with fglrx module loaded" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133363
<ubotu> New bug: #151807 in xorg (main) "X freezes under kernel 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151807
<ubotu> New bug: #151741 in xorg (main) "No Usplash xorg" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151741
<ubotu> New bug: #151884 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X not starting after upgrade to 7.10 RC (ATI X1400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151884
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #151930 in xorg-server (main) "[Gutsy]  - Xorg black/black screen on boot (monitor in standby)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151930
<ubotu> New bug: #151936 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "After update to linux-kernel-2.6.22-13 X-Server failed to load nvidia module." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151936
<ubotu> New bug: #141095 in xorg (main) "1400x1050 resolution set, but uses virtual enlarged screen instead of real resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141095
<ubotu> New bug: #147068 in ubuntu "xorg 7.2 or 915 resolution crashing on logout (dup-of: 127101)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147068
<ubotu> New bug: #151543 in ubuntu "xserver-xorg-video-intel and 1680x1050 (dup-of: 131646)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151543
<ubotu> New bug: #151256 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[gutsy]  Xorg or Intel Driver Shows bar at bottom fter upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151256
<ubotu> New bug: #61181 in udev (restricted) "firmware dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw should be included" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61181
<ubotu> New bug: #151974 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700]  [1002:5e4f]  - no compiz support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151974
<pcjc2> I think I got fixes for #141063 and #127101 (based on Bryce's debug patch which disabled palette programming) - works for me now ;)
<pcjc2> http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~pcjc2/ubuntu/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu9~pcjc2.debdiff
<ubotu> New bug: #121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  Suspend to Ram does not work on Z61m" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121653
<ubotu> New bug: #151987 in xresprobe (main) "Stall on upgrading xresprobe to 0.4.24ubuntu6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151987
<ubotu> New bug: #151988 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Fuzzy Strip shows on screen with Toshiba Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151988
<ubotu> New bug: #151043 in ubuntu "gutsy - freeze after kde-logout with intel915gm (dup-of: 127101)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151043
<ubotu> New bug: #151918 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon X200 7.10 RC install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151918
<ubotu> New bug: #152016 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "[GUTSY]  Acer 5920G Touchpad not configured correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152016
<ubotu> New bug: #152021 in xorg (main) "Can not use external VGA display (T43 + ATI + VGA)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152021
<ubotu> New bug: #152040 in ubuntu "sqldeveloper (java application) with compiz enabled no display on gusty (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152040
<ubotu> New bug: #152046 in xorg (main) "synaptics tapping is enabled and cannot be disabled without manually editing xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152046
<ubotu> New bug: #152050 in xorg (main) "machine crashes when screensaver activates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152050
<ubotu> New bug: #152056 in xorg (main) "package x11-common 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152056
<ubotu> New bug: #152085 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes and eventually crashes when trying to preview .vss file" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152085
<ubotu> New bug: #152104 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "xserver-xgl and dual screen external monitors does not work with i810." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152104
<ubotu> New bug: #152109 in xorg (main) "gsm/startx will ignore xorg.conf resolution settings and run with very low resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152109
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-13
<ubotu> New bug: #151370 in linux-source-2.6.22 (universe) "Latest upgrade from 2.6.22-13 to 2.6.22-14 Ubuntu Gutsy Beta makes Broadcom WLAN stop working (dup-of: 138400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151370
<ubotu> New bug: #152136 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Ati driver does not work/Ati card not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152136
<ubotu> New bug: #151041 in ubuntu "Broadcom firmware not copied to updated kernels (Ubuntu 7.10 beta) (dup-of: 138400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151041
<ubotu> New bug: #152141 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx fail to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152141
<ubotu> New bug: #152139 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "System hangs with black screen on restart with Gutsy Beta (dup-of: 127101)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152139
<pcjc2> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #152150 in xorg (main) "Middle mouse wheel no longer works when in VMWare" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152150
<ubotu> New bug: #152159 in xconsole (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152159
<ubotu> New bug: #151911 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "no 3d acceleration with ati driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151911
<ubotu> New bug: #131348 in ubuntu "Tribe-4 alternate installation causes screen to be unreadable (dup-of: 127008)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131348
<ubotu> New bug: #127769 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx working on 6.06, but don't on 7.04" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127769
<ubotu> New bug: #128886 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fglrx macbook pro POWERPLAY support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128886
<ubotu> New bug: #129860 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "two xorg processes with fglrx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129860
<ubotu> New bug: #152276 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xorg-driver-fglrx not working causing system crash with new ati cards (2600 XT)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152276
<ubotu> New bug: #152312 in xorg (main) "Gutsy: Display is washed out, too bright.  No adjustment will correct for over bright display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152312
<ubotu> New bug: #152332 in xorg (main) "[7.10-RC] Looks like false dpi value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152332
<ubotu> New bug: #144899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  problem with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144899
<ubotu> New bug: #152371 in xorg (main) "NVidia GeForce 6600 driver doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152371
<ubotu> New bug: #152373 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" should be set by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152373
<ubotu> New bug: #145417 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Mouse does not work with fast-user-switch-applet (dup-of: 68370)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145417
<ubotu> New bug: #147288 in ubuntu "touchpad hangs when switching user (dup-of: 68370)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147288
<ubotu> New bug: #152416 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "GNOME panels are smaller than detected and set resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152416
<ubotu> New bug: #145718 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  Allow to choose a different version of nVidia driver" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145718
<ubotu> New bug: #152444 in xorg (main) "Dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work for brazilian keyboards on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152444
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-14
<ubotu> New bug: #152486 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Enabling nvidia driver changes X keyboard layout." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152486
<bryce> heya 
<ubotu> New bug: #152206 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Intel 965G (GMA X3000) - Video Tearing Effect & Poor Performance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152206
<ubotu> New bug: #152544 in xorg (main) "Dual monitor Greeter crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152544
<ubotu> New bug: #38729 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "External monitor does not work with Intel 915 (dup-of: 135141)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38729
<ubotu> New bug: #134182 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Have big problem with Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134182
<ubotu> New bug: #148208 in xorg (main) "contracted screen with 1680x1050 resolution" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148208
<ubotu> New bug: #148323 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Doesn't detect Acer AL2216W monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148323
<ubotu> New bug: #151899 in xrandr (main) "Double screens and resolution" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151899
<ubotu> New bug: #140999 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "gutsy xorg detects 1280x800, gnome thinks its 1024x768 (dup-of: 131646)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140999
<ubotu> New bug: #147363 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Maximized windows don't fill the whole screen (dup-of: 131646)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147363
<ubotu> New bug: #148956 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "With laptop docked, screen shows 1280x1024 resolution but acts like there's an invisible 1280x800 screen with another invisible 1280x224 screen below it (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148956
<ubotu> New bug: #152654 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Xorg (i810) crashes on startup after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152654
<ubotu> New bug: #152701 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "8-core Mac pro: problems in 7.04 and 7.10rc" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152701
<ubotu> New bug: #152179 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Gnome desktop resolution incorrect" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152179
<ubotu> New bug: #152715 in xorg (main) "Default video driver should not use AIGLX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152715
<ubotu> New bug: #152523 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Gutsy crashes constantly with nVidia restricted mode driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152523
<ubotu> New bug: #152490 in ubuntu "GUI hangs on after installation in Gutsy RC1 (dup-of: 138256)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152490
<ubotu> New bug: #152755 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gutsy: xen restricted modules: madwifi broken / ath_hal missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152755
<ubotu> New bug: #152757 in xorg (main) "'Virtual' screensize lost on upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152757
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-06
<wgrant> tjaalton: Are you likely to have time in the next few days for the property stuff, or shall I attempt to give some time to it this weekend?
<tjaalton> wgrant: I should have time, yes.. last week turned out to be quite busy
<wgrant> tjaalton: OK, thanks. I've got a lot of assignments on the go, but I can probably find time to look at it if necessary.
<tjaalton> it should be brown-paper-bag'ish stuff, so hopefully won't take long to find out :)
<wgrant> Yep.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-07
<tjaalton> hum, something broke my mouse
<tjaalton> I only get events on button release
<tjaalton> downgrading to the released xserver-xorg-core fixed it, hmm..
<wgrant> tjaalton: Released == not your property stuff?
<tjaalton> wgrant: right
<seb128> is anybody there looking at the intel bugs on launchpad?
<tjaalton> seb128: bryce does
<seb128> and is there a known issue that video playing crash on intrepid and intel?
<seb128> tjaalton: ok, I was wondering because the 75 most recents bugs in the list look like they have not been triaged
<tjaalton> seb128: well there are hundreds of bugs that no-one has touched yet
<tjaalton> because of lack of time
<seb128> ok, I'll rather use IRC nagging if you guys have too many bugs ;-)
<tjaalton> bick buck bunny works on my i965, compiz or metacity
<seb128> tjaalton: video playing in totem gstreamer too? using XAA or EXA?
<tjaalton> seb128: with totem, EXA
<seb128> I'm wondering why that doesn't work here
<tjaalton> crashes right away?
<mvo> BadAlloc (said seb128 earlier)
<seb128> tjaalton: no, when trying to play a video
<wgrant> tjaalton: That's interesting...
<wgrant> (the property stuff killing things, that is)
<wgrant> Video works fine on i915 here, with no xorg.conf.
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, maybe you can try with the old patch then (01_fix_compiz_video..)
<tjaalton> don't remember what that was for
<seb128> I tried to re-enable this one and 11_textured_video_option.patch
<tjaalton> does it work with metacity?
<seb128> but I get a grey screen when starting to play a video and I had to reboot the hard way
<seb128> I'll try later, I'm running the patched intel which crashes the box right now
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> seb128: bug 279363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279363 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[intrepid] video freezes on Intel card with 2.6.27-5 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279363
<tjaalton> seb128: probably the same that you are seeing? I noticed that I had -4 running when I tested it
<seb128> tjaalton: no, I'm still running -4 and I've this bug for some weeks for sure, I just didn't bother until now because I figured somebody would fix the issue ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: ah, ok
<tjaalton> sigh.. wouter stomp is a bit too eager to assing bugs against xorg
<tjaalton> -sign
<seb128> tjaalton: "to assign bugs"
<seb128> tjaalton: he's triaging a lot, not always assigning to the right place though
<tjaalton> ones that didn't have a package
<tjaalton> bug 279525 is clearly a kernel bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279525 in xorg "liveCD install-option X bug?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279525
<seb128> right, he's doing that for desktop bugs too
<seb128> you can't really blame him, not easy to get packages right sometime
<tjaalton> right, but he's not on irc either?
<seb128> I didn't complain about the wrong desktop assignments because that's often nearer of the right component than having none set
<tjaalton> so I could educate him ;)
<seb128> tjaalton: he's wst on #ubuntu-bugs when connected
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, I'll hunt him down then ;)
<seb128> tjaalton: doesn't seem to be often though, maybe better to drop him a mail
<seb128> brb
<mvo> seb128: I assume your gstreamer-properties is set to "auto" for video?
<mvo> seb128: does it help if you move oyur xorg.conf aways?
<seb128> mvo: right, let me try, using x11 or xv makes no difference
<seb128> and mplayer doesn't work either
<seb128> mvo: ok, works fine now
<seb128> my xorg.conf had         Option         "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<tjaalton> hah
<tjaalton> :)
<seb128> but that was working before
<mvo> aha, cool
<tjaalton> known to be broken with compiz
<tjaalton> well, broken with textured video
<seb128> I probably set that ages ago to workaround other issues
<tjaalton> but the patch was dropped since the performance is pretty good now
<tjaalton> at least I could not tell the difference
<superm1> tseliot, bryce_ : FYI this is the final 177 driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.80.html
<tseliot> superm1: I had already filed a FFE for 177.78 but I will put 177.80 instead
<superm1> tseliot, okay good
<superm1> tseliot, was the FFe approved already/
<tseliot> superm1: no, not yet
<tseliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/275098
<superm1> tseliot, oh okay.  will you be including your shim in that same upload too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275098 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Packaging request, please upgrade to ver 177.78" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<tseliot> superm1: it looks like nvidia-xconfig is not broken in 177
<superm1> tseliot, ah okay
<tseliot> superm1: as regards driver 96 and 71
<superm1> what about 173?
<tseliot> superm1: I have added a simple check to blacklist them to Jockey
<tseliot> superm1: I have to check 173 yet so as to be sure
<superm1> tseliot, ah okay.  -96 and -71 are much lower priority anyhow since they're still not updated for xorg server 1.5 anyway
<tseliot> superm1: the 3 lines fix for Jockey will avoid us to drop the dependency on 96 and 71 from nvidia-common
<tseliot> superm1: which we need, otherwise Update Manager won't know whether it has to migrate users to "nv" or not
<superm1> tseliot, ah
<superm1> <shrug>, that nv being autoselected bug is still happening
 * tseliot > dinner
<tjaalton> superm1: ok, so the autoconfigured driver is used after all
<superm1> tjaalton, i've got another laptop that upload is actually making worse too
<superm1> tjaalton, where its picking radeonhd instead of radeon, causing X to not start
<tjaalton> superm1: that's.. amazing :)
<superm1> tjaalton, i'll get some logs on a bug about it
<tjaalton> superm1: ok, thanks. sauna ->
<superm1> tjaalton, okay bug 279713.  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279713 in xorg-server "xorg-server (2:1.5.1-1ubuntu2) causes incorrect graphics driver to be selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279713
<bryce_> morning folks
<tjaalton> hey bryce
<tjaalton> superm1: a lazy fix would be to drop radeonhd from video-all
<superm1> tjaalton, since when did it enter video-all in the first place?
<superm1> last i remembered it was universe
<tjaalton> xorg (1:7.3+11) unstable; urgency=low
<tjaalton> [ David Nusinow ] * Add radeonhd to the -video-all depends
<superm1> ah at which point we pulled it into main too
<tjaalton> yep
<superm1> well why is it getting chosen though in the first place, I had thought RADEON was supposed to always tack precedence when it worked for the card
<bryce_> hrm
<superm1> (tack==take)
<bryce_> slangasek pulled it in (to universe afaik) the other day (post-beta)
<bryce_> didn't realize it was in video-all; might be best to exclude it until it builds against the released libdrm, mesa, etc.
<superm1> well it might have already done that?  its a 1.2.1-2build2 
<superm1> so it's had two go's at rebuilding against stuff since it entered ubuntu (i'm not sure of the timeline though)
<superm1> bryce_, well this is a different laptop than you have, but it's the same series card, so you should be seeing the same behavior on that one I believe
<bryce_> superm1: I've just brought it up to date to latest; how do I reproduce the problem?
<superm1> bryce_, start X with a pretty blank xorg.conf
<superm1> bryce_, and awe at the wonder that is a black screen
<bryce_> hmm, came up ok for me
 * bryce_ tries reboot
<bryce_> nope; seems to come up and allow logging in just fine
<bryce_> ah wait, lemme remove my xorg.conf
<bryce_> hrm, still working fine
<superm1> bryce_, hum well it seems for me to be sitting at detecting the modeline 
<superm1> bryce_, followed by a warning LVTMATransmitterSet: cannot get golden settings
<bryce_> hmm, I have universe and multiverse enabled.  dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-hdradeon returns nothing
<superm1> hum i see xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd sitting in main actually though
<superm1> and its rdepends show it as part of xserver-xorg-video-all
<superm1> is your Xorg log showing RADEON selected or RADEONHD selected then?
<tjaalton> superm1: if there are multiple matches, it takes the last one
<tjaalton> or was it that the list is inverse
<superm1> tjaalton, then perhaps should the ids be rearranged so that radeonhd is only selected in cases RADEON doesn't support it (rename that file so RADEONHD comes first)
<tjaalton> jcristau: were you aware of this^^, radeonhd picked instead of radeon, which would mean that debian is affected as well
<tjaalton> superm1: why not just drop it from video-all, so those who insist on having radeonhd still get it loaded
<superm1> tjaalton, that sounds like a fine solution to me 
<tjaalton> superm1: cool
<tjaalton> pushed
<tormod> hi bryce
<bryce> heya tormod
<bryce> tseliot: btw I've finished testing your g-c-c changes and am uploading them.  thanks for fixing up the g-c-c control file; looks good now
<tseliot> bryce: thanks a lot for taking the time to review everything and to upload the packages
<bryce> tseliot: I'm curious though if the version should be set for libgnome-desktop-2-7, rather than libgnome-desktop-dev; I'm a bit confused by that
<tormod> bryce, you made some comments in a xscreensaver merge bug which I was not sure if you posted to the wrong bug. now I can't find the bug :)
<bryce> tormod: hmm, sounds like me
<tormod> why is there no "latest bug activity" on the package page?
<tormod> there is on on the project pages...
<tormod> *one
<bryce> yeah I know...
<tseliot> bryce: isn't gnome_rr_config.c in libgnome-desktop-2-7?
<tseliot> and the header
<bryce> I would think the header would be in the -dev package?
<bryce> but I may just not know enough about gnome packaging
<tseliot> let me check
<tormod> bryce, you closed bug #262422, no wonder I couldn't find it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262422 in xscreensaver "xscreensaver 5.07 feature freeze exception" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262422
<tseliot> bryce: either way, setting the build-dep to libgnome-desktop-dev will pull libgnome-desktop-2-7 too
<bryce> tseliot: right
<bryce> tseliot: should I make that one change?
<tseliot> bryce: yes, please
<bryce> ok will do
<tormod> bryce, I think you closed that bug by mistake?
 * bryce looks
<bryce> hrm, no I did upload that.  Maybe there was a problem with the upload
<bryce> tormod: I'll investigate after finishing with g-c-c
<tormod> thanks
<tormod> did you notice bug #278471, XRRGetScreenResources again I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278471 in meta-kde "Screen flickers with KDE4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278471
<bryce> tseliot: ok all uploaded.  Please could you update and doublecheck everything's working as it should?
<tseliot> bryce: do you refer to compilation or to the functioning of the program?
<bryce> functioning
<bryce> if it isn't compiling, it won't get into the archive.  But I'll get an email, so I'll keep an eye out for that.
<tseliot> bryce: ok, I'll do it as soon as the update shows up here
<tseliot> thanks again
<bryce> tseliot: hmm error with the s-r-e package
<bryce> Rejected:
<bryce> screen-resolution-extra_0.3.dsc: Component 'utils' is not valid
<bryce> screen-resolution-extra_0.3.tar.gz: Component 'utils' is not valid
<bryce> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<bryce> the other two seem to have gone through tho
<tseliot> bryce: ok, we were worried about the wrong package then. Can I see the log?
<bryce> that's pretty much all I got back
<bryce> tormod: weird, I have a .upload for xscreensaver saying it successfully uploaded it to rookery, but no sign of an Accept or Reject in my mail box
<bryce> wonder if those emails go to the sponsoree?
<bryce> it built ok on my box.  hmm
<seb128> usually those are incorrectly signed issues
<bryce> I'll try resigning and reuploading then
<tormod> bryce: which exactly are these packages? from ted's ppa?
<bryce> yeah
<tormod> ok
<tseliot> bryce: aah, I replaced contrib with utils. Setting Section to x11 only (i.e. "Section: x11") should solve the problem
<bryce> huh, I see what happened, it went to my testing site rather than to upload.ubuntu.com
<bryce> I must have typo'ed ubuntu or something
<bryce> tseliot: ok, will do
<tseliot> bryce: I have also put the fix in my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/screen-resolution-extra/main
<bryce> ok; I've re-uploaded s-r-e
<bryce> and archive seems to have taken it
<bryce> er wait
<bryce> tormod: archive has taken xscreensaver
<bryce> still waiting for response on s-r-e
<jcristau> tjaalton: i guess i could kill radeonhd.ids, so you'd have to add it to xorg.conf
<bryce> tseliot: ok, s-r-e is accepted.  hopefully you can update to them now
<bryce> not sure how long the build daemons require
<tseliot> bryce: ok, I'll test them as soon as they are available
<tormod> bryce: cool, thanks
<tjaalton> jcristau: I dropped it from video-all already, so that's enough for intrepid
<superm1> tjaalton, and what about the nvidia thing?  You said autoconfigured driver was "Used after all"?  isn't the issue that the wrong autoconfigured driver was picked?
<tjaalton> superm1: there are two methods
<tjaalton> and the wrong one was used there, for whatever the reaseon
<tjaalton> -son
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-08
<bryce> interesting; daniels has switched Zap off by default upstream
<wgrant> Ooh.
<wgrant> I was watching that argument, but gave up eventually.
<bryce> I wish I had the time to follow all the upstream discussions
 * bryce kicks launchpad aka timesucker
<gvaroquaux> Hi, I am trying to check if a specific hardware rendering bug is fixed under Intrepid. I am upstream for mayavi2, and a user (and Debian developer) has just signaled that the bug was fixed in Debian, I can't find a corresponding bug report on Launchpad, and intrepid has a slightly older version of xserver-xorg-video-intel. I would be quite happy if someone with an intel card (something like an i810) could quickly perform a few t
<bryce> tjaalton: should all mouse-like devices be using evdev?  I was lent a hands-free mouse device which hal sees but isn't associating a driver to, and setting it to evdev doesn't seem to do the trick.
<gvaroquaux> No answers... I guess everybody is sleeping. I got to run to work, but if anyone with a laptop with an intel graphics running Intrepid is willing to help, it would be great. I cannot do this test in a VM :). Just send me an e-mail at gael dot varoquaux at normalesup dot org. The experiment is actually quite simple: apt-get install mayavi2, and go through the steps describe on http://code.enthought.com/projects/mayavi/docs/develo
<gvaroquaux> Good day to all.
<bryce> tjaalton: filed 279999 on it
<bryce> wow, I got a good lp#
<tjaalton> bryce: dunno, I'll have a look
<tjaalton> btw, looks like I won't make it to UDS this time.. my boss still hasn't decided after two weeks if they'll send me there, ffs
<tjaalton> bryce: Zap: yes, turning it off by default was looking like the best option, no reason to over-engineer something to go around it :)
<bryce> ah, a shame
<tjaalton> and the sponsorship-dl was two weeks ago..
<bryce> well, next one is in spain in feb
<tjaalton> so soon?
<bryce> well, I think the uds in december is just later than it probably normally should be (dunno why)
<tjaalton> that too, but feb is a bit too soon for jaunty+1 :)
<tjaalton> bryce: the problem with that device is that it doesn't have any info.capabilities set, so the current rules won't match it
<tjaalton> no need to set SendCoreEvents btw
<bryce> ok
<bryce> what should info.capabilities be set to?
<tjaalton> it should be set by the device, or some other part of the system.. not the fdi
<bryce> hrm
<tjaalton> current rules match input.mouse or input.keys
<tjaalton> oh, same applies to info.product..
<tjaalton> I don't know where those are normally coming from
<bryce> kernel maybe?  hmm
<bryce> well, I'll bounce it back to henrik I guess
<tseliot> tjaalton: do you happen to know in which package I can find XInput.c?
<tseliot> tjaalton: not the compiled binary, just the source
<tjaalton> tseliot: there isn't one
<tseliot> tjaalton: but I have /usr/include/X11/extensions/XInput.h
<tjaalton> that doesn't imply there's XInput.c
<tseliot> what should I look for then?
<tjaalton> I don't know
<tseliot> the source of the command line app xinput would be fine
<tjaalton> well, XInput.h is not from xinput
<tjaalton> but x11proto-input-dev..
<tjaalton> apt-get source xinput?
<tjaalton> what are you trying to do?
<tseliot> I would like to see how xinput works and if I can interface to it with Python
<tjaalton> well there you go
<tjaalton> get the sources for xinput
<tseliot> yes, that worked well and should be enough. Thanks
 * wgrant used xinput as a reference for the g-c-c stuff.
<tseliot> wgrant: yes, but I would like to get the device properties from Xinput and write fdi files
<tjaalton> how's that going to work?
<tjaalton> properties don't map into driver options
<tseliot> I have yet to see if that's possible
<tjaalton> well I can tell you it's not :)
<tseliot> I would rather not hardcode options
<tseliot> do you know where options for fdis can be found for different devices?
<tjaalton> man foo
<tjaalton> where foo==evdev
<tjaalton> hmm, or synaptics, joystick..
<tseliot> aah, nice, that's actually easier
<tseliot> since I can parse the man page with my options data store
<tjaalton> and those options are persistent. properties are not
<tseliot> yes, right
<tseliot> bryce: the new g-c-c works well
<wgrant> What's new with g-c-c?
<tjaalton> wgrant: this is.. interesting, or confusing; I've got all the properties bits updated on my machine, apart from xorg-server, and 'xinput list-props foo' works just fine
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> tjaalton: .... even with the different API and ABI?
<wgrant> That hints that xinput is broken.
<tjaalton> wgrant: well, those should be updated yes
<tseliot> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/275977
<seb128> speaking about new g-c-c could whoever did the changes or upload commit the bzr?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275977 in gnome-control-center "Setting the Virtual resolution should be easier" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<tjaalton> wgrant: hmm, right.. it doesn't use a patch system so that could be it
<wgrant> tjaalton: So the patch was never applied?
<wgrant> It still shouldn't crash my X server, but that would explain why it wasn't working.
<tseliot> seb128: yes, I can do it
<tseliot> seb128: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-control-center/ubuntu , right?
<seb128> tseliot: thanks ;-) otherwise it's likely that next upload see the change dropped
<seb128> tseliot: correct
<tseliot> ok
<wgrant> More likely that the next upload will be rejected... I've had that happen a few too many times.
<seb128> I'll start doing my mvo and complaining about people not pushing their changes to bzr when uploading ;-)
<seb128> wgrant: next upload is likely to be a new upstream version for GNOME 2.24.1
<tjaalton> wgrant: well looks like it wasn't applied, yes
<tjaalton> duh
<wgrant> tjaalton: Well, that was an easy fix.
<wgrant> seb128: Ah. Even better.
<tjaalton> wgrant: I bet it doesn't fix my mouse buttons though
<tjaalton> which are broken with the updated server
<wgrant> tjaalton: True.
<tjaalton> wgrant: did you see that? events only on buttonrelease
<tseliot> seb128: do you maintain gnome-desktop in bazaar too?
<wgrant> tjaalton: I use a touchpad normally, so it's not really noticable.
<seb128> tseliot: no
<seb128> tseliot: apt-get source tell you usually ;-)
<tseliot> right
<seb128> tseliot: gnome-control-center is in bzr because mvo is working on it too in fact, we don't have many bzr packages yet
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> seb128: I guess I'll have to create my own branch and ask mvo to merge from it right?
<tjaalton> wgrant: um, sorry.. xinput is fine
<tjaalton> after all
<wgrant> tjaalton: Damn.
<seb128> mvo: bzr question for you there ;-)
<mvo> tseliot: right, create your own branch and any core-dev can merge
<tseliot> mvo: ok
<mvo> tseliot: you can also just sent me the debdiff and I merge this one (but the next one is for you ;)
<seb128> ideally whoever upload should do the commit too because who has upload rights has commit rights too
<tseliot> mvo: I'll do it myself. You can use the time I'm saving you to read my email :-P
<mvo> right
<mvo> oh, right
<mvo> damm
<mvo> ETOOMUCH
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> sorry tseliot, please keep nagging me, I'm just busy with $STUFF, but it should be straightforward to merge your changes
<tseliot> mvo: no problem
<tjaalton> wgrant: hmm, I'm wondering if it's about the drivers after all.. Noticed that my evdev was newer than the one on my ppa, for instance
<wgrant> tjaalton: Heh, that might do it.
<tseliot> mvo: can you merge from lp:~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual when you have the time?
<mvo> thanks tseliot, merged
<tseliot> mvo: thanks
<tjaalton> wgrant: at least my mouse works now, but props still don't
<wgrant> tjaalton: BadRequest or similar?
<tjaalton> wgrant: yep, and still shows the minor opcode as 41, when that shouldn't exist anymore
<tjaalton> inputproto, libxi checked and verified to be ok
<wgrant> Huh.
<tseliot> tjaalton: can upload the new NVIDIA driver to Intrepid, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/275098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275098 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Packaging request, please upgrade to ver 177.80" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<tseliot> tjaalton: never mind
<tjaalton> tseliot: I was on it, but got other stuff to do first
<tseliot> tjaalton: no problem, pitti is doing the upload for me. Thanks anyway
<tjaalton> tseliot: ok, good
<tseliot> tjaalton: a lot of people is asking me to put that driver in Hardy too but that would screw up users of Geforce 5xxx
<tseliot> :-/
<tjaalton> tseliot: 173 will probably get there
<tseliot> tjaalton: the problem is that 173 doesn't support some new nvidia cards
<tseliot> if only nvidia hadn't dropped the support for geforce 5xxx in 177...
<tjaalton> that's what you get with proprietary blobs
<johanbr> Is monitor hotplug supposed to work by now? I just tried plugging in a projector and the experience in Intrepid is still not ideal.
<johanbr> For instance, I had to restart X.
<jcristau> you shouldn't need to restart x
<tseliot> what driver are you using?
<jcristau> as for the 'not ideal' part, you'd have to be more precise
<johanbr> The free -ati driver.
<johanbr> Having to restart X was the worst glitch.
<jcristau> running 'xrandr --auto' should do the right thing there
<tseliot> can you put the output of "xrandr" on pastebin after you plug in the projector?
<johanbr> I used gnome-display-properties. It messed a bit with my xorg.conf and told me to restart X.
<johanbr> Maybe that's where the blame should be assigned.
<johanbr> I don't have the projector handy right now, but will try later.
<tseliot> johanbr: aah, you're not trying to use clone mode
<tseliot> you tried to set up the screens separately
<johanbr> What came up after the restart was cloned.
<tseliot> e.g. your projector to the right of your screen
<tseliot> that's normal
<tseliot> you have to log in
<tseliot> did you update the system today?
<tjaalton> actually, separate screens is what it seems to offer by default, since the same happened on my laptop yesterday when I tried multihead for fun
<tseliot> tjaalton: would you like to have clone mode set by default?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> I believe that's the most common case
<johanbr> xorg.conf after gnome-display-properties had messed with it: http://pastebin.ca/1222902
<johanbr> Well, gotta go. Back in about 1h.
<tseliot> yes, the virtual resolution was set
<tseliot> tjaalton: if bryce and/or seb128 agree we can change that
 * tseliot > dinner
<bryce> perhaps the ideal would be to detect if the monitors are identical, in which case default to left/right multihead, but if they're different, default to cloned
<tjaalton> the only case where I see left/right better than clone is fixed setups, but there's no way to detect that, and even if there was, it would be confusing
<jcristau> also left-of kills acceleration in quite some setups
<bryce> well, we've had some complaints by people expecting multi-screen layouts, not being able to figure out that they need to drag one of the cloned monitors to the side
<bryce> I don't know who changed it to show left/right by default, but I thought it was an improvement in that regard
<bryce> although I suppose I could see the reverse as well - if it defaulted to left/right but they were expecting cloned, they'd be equally confused about needing to drag one monitor on top of the other
 * bryce shrugs
<tseliot> tjaalton: do you think we should put the "mirror screens" label in bold?
<tseliot> or do something else to highlight it?
<tjaalton> tseliot: dunno, can't test it now
<tseliot> there's no hurry
 * wgrant looks at porting syndaemon to input properties in order to remove the final need for SHMConfig and placate various users.
<superm1> wgrant, did your investigations of the brightness keys ever end up anywhere useful?
<wgrant> superm1: I know why my two issues happen, yes.
<wgrant> One of them might be an X bug, and the other one might be an X bug but is probably a hardware bug and a g-p-m-is-far-too-trusting bug.
<superm1> wgrant, is the root cause solveable in a timely fashion?
<wgrant> The hang can be worked around fairly easily in g-p-m, but we need to decide on a maximum sane number of increments for screen brightness.
<wgrant> The many thousands of key events... well, I need to track down the source of the problem.
<wgrant> I don't think it happened in Hardy, but it might have just been that g-p-m was smarter.
<superm1> well I've compared hardy side by side with two of the same system here, and things are much better in hardy
<wgrant> I'll likely find time to debug it properly tomorrow night... but it's unfortunate release timing given the coming exams...
<wgrant> superm1: What are your symptoms, again?
<superm1> I lose focus for an extended period of time
<superm1> roughly 40 seconds or so
<superm1> whenever I change brightness
<superm1> switching VTs restores focus 
<superm1> or killing GPM
<wgrant> If you run xev, give it focus, and hit a brightness key, do you see far too many events?
<wgrant> And do that stop when you hit another key?
<wgrant> s/that/they/
<wgrant> `xrandr --prop | grep -i light` is also useful output.
<superm1> should I kill gpm when i hit this brightness key?
<wgrant> Probably a good idea.
<jcristau> wgrant: that might be a kernel bug. i think some people already reported some keys not sending keyrelease.
<wgrant> jcristau: Would that cause tens of thousands of events?
<wgrant> Anyway, I need to leave for uni now... I won't be around for a few hours,
<superm1> wgrant, oh yeah that's wayyy too many events 
<jcristau> wgrant: probably, with key repeat
<superm1> its like the key is stuck 
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> I thought it was too many for that, but I guess it's possible.
<superm1> wgrant, regarding xrandr --prop, this machine uses nvidia-glx-177.  dont' expect any swanky xrandr features
<jcristau> wgrant: you can change the autorepeat settings with xset, see if that affects what you're seeing?
<gvaroquaux> Anybody running intrepid with an intel graphics card willing to check that a bug is gone in intrepid for me? I asked about this this morning, but had to run to work.
<bdmurray> gvaroquaux: what bug?
<bdmurray> bryce: any ideas about bug 210340? should it work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210340 in xorg "install failure if 2 both monitors are active" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210340
 * bryce looks
<gvaroquaux> bmurray: it is a z-ordering bug that appears running the program mayavi2. It is probably a duplicate of an existing bug, but I am not sure which one. All I know is that many users complain about this bug. I can show how to reproduce it. The reason I ask about this today is that a Debian user reported it was fixed in Debian, and the version numbers of debian are ever so slightly higher than ubuntu (actually only the lib-mesa-dri 
<gvaroquaux> I am going to be off to bed soon (sorry, I have long days at work), but if anybody wants to give me a hand (it should be fairly straight forward), I am available on gael dot varoquaux at normalesup dot org (I am the fealing this is not going anywhere :>)
<bryce> bdmurray: re 210340 - I guess it should work, but obviously we're missing some important info
<bryce> and without that, there's no proof that the me-tooer in comment #3 is seeing the same as the original reporter
<bdmurray> okay, I wasn't sure if dual monitors on a Live CD should work
<bryce> well, the issue is that they had two monitors plugged in
<bryce> regardless of whether dual monitor functionality should work in a livecd, you shouldn't see corruption if two monitors are just plugged in
<bryce> worst case would be that output only appears on one monitor - that'd be acceptable
<bryce> best case would be that they show up cloned
<bryce> can you reverse the dupe, so 277724 is the primary?  It has the more complete info and will be easier to upstream
<bryce> also the reporter seems more actively engaged
<bdmurray> yep, I think he posted to u-d-something
<bryce> also, that bug can be filed against xserver-xorg-video-nv rather than xorg
<bryce> mark it high/triaged, and I'll upstream it either today or tomorrow
<bdmurray> bryce: cool, done
<wgrant> jcristau: Um, the brightness keys don't seem to generate any X events at all if key repeating is turned off.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-09
<bugabundo_work> hi
<bugabundo_work> bug #269904 and its dupes is at it again! it was fixed for me up until yesterday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<elmargol> Hi i still have a very anoying nvidia related bug #270617 can someone help me to triage this bug please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<bugabundo_work> isn't that a dupe of  bug #269904, elmargol ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<elmargol> bugabundo_work: no this is different
<bugabundo_work> good morning tseliot
<tseliot> bugabundo_work: good morning
<bugabundo_work> I guess you will a full morning with the re-appearing refresh probs of nvidia driver, enh tseliot ?
<bugabundo_work> bug #269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<elmargol> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17626936/P1000269.JPG <- thats how the desktop looks if the driver crashes
<bugabundo_work> xiii
<bugabundo_work> that's bad
<tseliot> bugabundo_work: Aaron Plattner (from NVIDIA) replied there
<bugabundo_work> never  saw that one before
<tseliot> that's not something I can fix
<bugabundo_work> ah thanks tseliot
<bugabundo_work> it wasn't there when I checked it this morning
<bugabundo_work> and since kdepim went belly up, I can't check my email either
<elmargol> bugabundo_work: i try setting the cpu to powersave now.. .lets see if this fixes the issue
<tjaalton> wgrant: success! my server hangs now just like yours :)
<tjaalton> hmm, will rebuild the server too
<tjaalton> oh, ssh still works
<wgrant> tjaalton: I was beginning to suspect -synaptics, but I guess this discounts that.
<elmargol> crashes again :(
<elmargol> God why didn't I buy intel :(
<tjaalton> wgrant: yep
<tjaalton> wgrant: it could still be just a problem of wrong order of builds
<tjaalton> (gdb) bt full
<tjaalton> #0  0x0817cb06 in XIGetDeviceProperty ()
<tjaalton> No symbol table info available.
<tjaalton> #1  0x0817e5c2 in ProcXGetDeviceProperty ()
<tjaalton> I'll rebuild the server and driver
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> We definitely want to get the deps and conflicts right before the primary upload.
<tjaalton> oh really?-)
<tjaalton> and they should be, but probably not on my PPA
<wgrant> Actually, deps and breaks.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Will it let old input drivers stick around, or does it utilise some virtual package like video drivers/
<tjaalton> what does?
<wgrant> The input drivers' dependencies on an Xserver ABI.
<tjaalton> if they use properties, they need to be rebuilt
<tjaalton> so that's only synaptics and evdev
<tjaalton> for now..
<wgrant> Right, but do we need to manually add a Breaks on them to xserver-xorg?
<wgrant> Or people who only partially upgrade are going to be very broken.
<wgrant> I recall seb128 was last time.
<wgrant> And it'll be worse now that we have lots of users.
<tjaalton> yes, some safeguard must be in place
<elmargol> Maybe I should downgrade to the hardy kernel :(
<tseliot> elmargol: why downgrade?
<tjaalton> elmargol: then you can't use the nvidia blob at all
<elmargol> well I can use the nvidia driver from the nvidia site...
<tjaalton> sure
<tseliot> what's the problem?
<elmargol> bug #270617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<elmargol> bug #278029 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns (dup-of: 270617)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<tjaalton> does it work with another OS?
<elmargol> tjaalton: it works using hardy
<tjaalton> k
<elmargol> Later this day I try to boot it on my Desktop PC... it has a different nvidia gpu lets see if this fixes it
<tjaalton> wgrant: think I found the problem.. XIGetProperty changes were not properly backported.. will change and rebuild to see for sure
<wgrant> tjaalton: Aha. That would do it. Thanks for tracking this down.
<tjaalton> wgrant: man, this is messed up :)
<tjaalton> what was I thinking
<tjaalton> at the time..
<wgrant> tjaalton: That's good in this case... at least it's now obvious!
<wgrant> Are you going to be at UDS?
<tjaalton> wgrant: it's currently at the hands of my boss
<tjaalton> or is it 'in', bah
<wgrant> 'in' is correct.
<wgrant> Unfortunate.
<tjaalton> heh, I always get them wrong
<tjaalton> (the first time, like backports)
<wgrant> Haha.
<wgrant> I hope I didn't stuff syndaemon up too much.
<tjaalton> I would've taken some vacation if he could've just said 'no' in time
 * wgrant is glad to have exams over a couple of weeks before it, and no deadlines for work at uni until the start of first semester next year.
<tjaalton> hmm, one line missing from the function
<tjaalton> handler = handler->next;
<tjaalton> no wonder it ended up in a loop
<tjaalton> there was another commit on top of the original patch, that was backported as well. that's why it looked worse
<wgrant> Ahahahah.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<tjaalton> yeah, success!
<tjaalton> I'll check my ppa and update it as necessary
<wgrant> Nice!
<tjaalton> so if it hung with my ppa, that means inputproto and libxi are fine
<tjaalton> and the safeguards.. libxi should be fine to update, but the drivers should depend on the new xserver
<crevette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/280671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280671 in xorg-server "[intrepid] 1.4 -> 1.5.1 bad performance regression" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<crevette> wow there is an interesting patch to commit
<tjaalton> crevette: probably just pull everything from the 1.5-branch, including that
<crevette> tjaalton: ah you're so extrem :)
<crevette> :)
<crevette> I though you would be more conservative
<tjaalton> it's not that extreme, those have been in master for some time
<tjaalton> and cherry-picked on 1.5
<tjaalton> wgrant: hm, would adding Breaks: synaptics/evdev (<= current) for xserver-xorg-core do the trick?
<wgrant> tjaalton: That's what I'd recommend.
<tjaalton> wgrant: actually, bumping the serverminver is enough
<tjaalton> hmm or maybe not, since just installing the server would break things
<wgrant> tjaalton: Exactly.
<wgrant> You need to use Breaks.
<tjaalton> I'll do both
<wgrant> Has the libXi ABI been bumped?
<tjaalton> shlibs? yes
<wgrant> It's removing symbols, so it probabably officially needs an ABI bump. But the users of those fragments of the API are so few that we can work around it.
<tjaalton> right
<jcristau> better add conflicts, in this case
<jcristau> or breaks, or whatever
<tjaalton> against the current xserver? will do
<tjaalton> what's the difference with breaks and conflicts anyway?
<jcristau> no, packages using the property ABI
<jcristau> conflicts is more heavyweight
<jcristau> it means the packages can't be unpacked at the same time, which is fine when you have file conflicts, but not necessary if you just want to say they don't work together, so want to force an upgrade
<jcristau> with breaks, both can be unpacked, just not configured, iirc
<tjaalton> but isn't unpack enough to break things?
<wgrant> Breaks is appropriate here.
<wgrant> Conflicts would be used if we didn't have Breaks.
<tjaalton> ok, so adding Breaks: evdev, synaptics, g-c-c, g-s-d, xinput
<jcristau> tjaalton: you should have Breaks on drivers in the server, and Breaks on clients in libxi6
<tjaalton> jcristau: oh right
<tjaalton> this was for libxi
<wgrant> Synaptics build-deps on libxi - does it use it?
<wgrant> I know that because my syndaemon port didn't need any new builddeps.
<jcristau> pretty sure synaptics_drv.so doesn't
<jcristau> but, maybe something else in the package
<tjaalton> wgrant: I'll upload xorg-server -1ubuntu2.2 to my ppa so you can start working on g-c-c and g-s-d
<tjaalton> done
<tjaalton> I won't upload the new libxi with breaks, since you wouldn't be able to install it :)
<wgrant> tjaalton: OK, great. I'll hopefully be able to work on them tonight, depending on whether I can get this uni work done...
<wgrant> It's only a little bit more difficult without having XQueryDeviceProperty available.
<tjaalton> k, cool
<wgrant> Alpha 7 is in a week, isn't it?
<tjaalton> RC
<wgrant> Isn't RC a week before release?
 * wgrant checks the release schedule.
<tjaalton> hmm, right
<wgrant> Oh.
<tjaalton> but we already have a beta
<wgrant> No Alpha 7 this cycle.
<wgrant> I'm sure we had one once.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Feisty Herd 6 was post-beta.\
 * wgrant is outdated.
 * wgrant upgrades to tjaalton new X.
<wgrant> tjaalton: The evdev in your PPA is too old.
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> i'll update it when i get back from lunch
<wgrant> Thanks.
<tjaalton> wgrant: uploaded
<wgrant> tjaalton: Great.
<wgrant> tjaalton: Hmm, did you mean to build-dep on something not in your PPA? It depwaited everywhere.
<tjaalton> damn
<wgrant> Heh.
<tjaalton> fixed, xserver-xorg-dev build-dep was too high
<wgrant> Yep.
<mvo> hm, #ubuntu+1 talks about problem with the kernel module of 177.80 - is that known?
<tjaalton> mvo: elmargol has some display corruption issues
<elmargol> I have the same install running on my desktop now. Lets see if it works using this card
<elmargol> runns 30 min just fine now :/
<tjaalton> ooh, aaronp commented on one nvidia bug
<tjaalton> not the first time either, it seems
<elmargol> the problem is sometimes it works 2 hour just fine.. and sometimes it crashes after 10 minutes :/
<elmargol> not easy to debug
<CarlFK> (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 15:06:06 PDT 2008         compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
<CarlFK> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<CarlFK> ibex, worked 2 days ago, did an upgrade, broke.  is this known?
<elmargol> CarlFK: 177.80 is new
<tjaalton> dmesg error would be more useful
<CarlFK> tjaalton: i don't see anything nvidia related in dmesg 
<tjaalton> try to modprobe nvidia
<CarlFK> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<tjaalton> there you go
<tjaalton> and here I go ->
<tseliot> CarlFK: install the linux-headers for your kernel and then type: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source
<tseliot> mvo: what kind of problem?
<CarlFK> tseliot: any point in reporting on lp?
<tseliot> CarlFK: no, as long as my suggestion solves the problem
<CarlFK> linux-headers-2.6.27-6 set to manually installed.
<CarlFK> --force or something ?
<tseliot> type: dkms add -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<tseliot> dkms build -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<CarlFK> Error! DKMS tree already contains: nvidia-177.80
<tseliot> dkms install -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<tseliot> and let me know what happens
<CarlFK> Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree.
<CarlFK> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-6-generic (i686) first.
<tseliot> mvo: did you read my email on Update Manager?
<tseliot> CarlFK: you skipped this: dkms build -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<tseliot> then you will have to type: dkms install -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<CarlFK> tseliot: ﻿(10:29:33 AM) CarlFK: Error! DKMS tree already contains: nvidia-177.80
<CarlFK> that was the result of ﻿dkms build ...
<tseliot> yes, wasn't it the result of dkms add?
<CarlFK> ahh, sorry
<CarlFK> yeah, it's building now
<mvo> tseliot: about the removal of the wacom stuff?
<tseliot> mvo: yes, and of input devices in general
<mvo> tseliot: still not properly, sorry :(
<mvo> but there is a update-manager update pending for this week, it can go into this I think
<tseliot> mvo: good
<CarlFK> tseliot: DKMS: install Completed. - trying x now
<CarlFK> X booting.  thanks.
<tseliot> CarlFK: I don't know why it didn't rebuild the module automatically
<elmargol> yay 1 hour and no crash :D
<superm1> hum it appears "safe graphics mode" does nothing useful on live cds now.  It doesn't seem to modify xorg.conf to be vesa'full at least
<pwnguin> superm1: apparently you neglect kubuntu harder than kubuntu neglects bluetooth ;)
<superm1> pwnguin, how so?
<tjaalton> see the planet :)
<pwnguin> you should check the planet
<superm1> oh no, should i be scared...
<pwnguin> heh
<superm1> in my own defense, I *did* send an email to kubuntu-devel, and I asked ScottK to look at it.  the lack of response was assumed to be "it works"
<tjaalton>  
<tjaalton> uh
<bryce> morning
<bryce> tjaalton: can you reproduce comment #21 in bug #280646?  It's working ok on my system
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280646 in hal "ACPI brightness events no longer work on ThinkPad T61" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280646
<tjaalton> bryce: I left my laptop at work..
<bryce> ah too bad
<bryce> tjaalton: offhand do you know if -evdev is responsible for reporting keyboard state changes to hal?  I.e. should I be digging through -evdev source, or maybe xkeyboard-config?
<bdmurray> what is the status of bug 261977 now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<tjaalton> bdmurray: waiting for new properties API prepared for upload
<tjaalton> bryce: can't tell, reading the bug first
<jcristau> bryce: -evdev reports key presses to the X server, that's pretty much it..
<bdmurray> tjaalton: thanks I hadn't seen an update after mario's comment
<tjaalton> bdmurray: right, I'll update it
<tjaalton> bdmurray: all that's needed is for wgrant to port g-c-c and g-s-d to the new API, then we can upload
<tjaalton> bdmurray: oh wait..
<tjaalton> bdmurray: that wasn't the bug I thought it was
<bryce> jcristau: and then they get exposed from the xserver to hal directly?  Or is there another component translating between them?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> the x server sends keypress/keyrelease events to x11 clients
<bryce> so, there's an x11 client that listens for numlock events and updates hal accordingly?  
<jcristau> i have no idea why hal would care about numlock, but, yeah, i guess
<jcristau> if you want to know when someone presses XF86MonBrightnessUp, you need an X client grabbing that key
<tjaalton> bdmurray: so, what happens is that since the server doesn't find a match in the nv.ids (matchDriverFromFiles()), it'll still try videoPtrToDriverName, which is just wrong
<tjaalton> vPTD will match the pci-id to nv
<tjaalton> I'd love to have a commit in upstream, but wonder if someone will beat me to it ;)
<tjaalton> could have a patch ready tomorrow
<tjaalton> maybe the best fix would be to append the fallback drivers anyway, so it would try to use them next
<bdmurray> tjaalton: thanks for looking at it
<tjaalton> since the logic is currently right..
<tjaalton> bdmurray: np
<tjaalton> hmm, fixing this would make it possible to simplify failsafe
<bryce> :-D
<tjaalton> this is basically what jcristau suggested some time ago
<tjaalton> since now the fallback works only if you don't have the conffile
<tjaalton> sweet, 2135 bugs
<bryce> tjaalton: :-/
<bryce> tjaalton: I was planning on doing some major triaging work today, but I think this thinkpad brightness key issue is going to take up that time
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, I can reproduce the problem sort of like this:
<bryce> 1.  use brightness keys -> OCD displays, brightness changes
<bryce> 2.  toggle numlock on
<bryce> 3.  use brightness keys -> brightness changes, but no OCD is displayed
<bryce> jcristau: are you able to reproduce that on debian by chance?
<jcristau> i'm not using gnome on my laptop
<bryce> tjaalton: I'm thinking about writing two scripts - one to get all Xorg bugs in state New without attachments and ask them to attach the usual, and another script to query all incomplete without response older than 30 days with no attachments and close them.
<tjaalton> bryce: heh, that should help a bit
<tjaalton> also, l-r-m-2.6.20 bugs can be closed soon
<tjaalton> but that's only ~130 bugs
<bryce> tjaalton: all of them?  and are they to be set to invalid or wontfix?
<tjaalton> well feisty will be EOL'd, so wontfix maybe
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll try the numlock-thing tomorrow
<tjaalton> bryce: btw, push your changes to xorg ;)
<bryce> tjaalton: ok, I've built an instrumented patch here - http://bryceharrington.org/ubuntu/EvdevBug280646/
<bryce> bah git
<bryce> ok
<tjaalton> evdev is in git too
<tjaalton> I think..
<tjaalton> duh, isn't
<tjaalton> but I've got a tree to push
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg/xorg-ubuntu-git$ git push
<bryce> To ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/debian/xorg.git
<bryce>  ! [rejected]        debian-unstable -> debian-unstable (non-fast forward)
<bryce> error: failed to push some refs to 'ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/debian/xorg.git'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tjaalton> you've changed debian-unstable?
<tjaalton> git push origin ubuntu
<bryce> oh yeah
<bryce> $ git push origin ubuntu
<bryce> Everything up-to-date
<bryce> uncommitted changelog entrye
<bryce> -e +pushed
<tjaalton> yes, it got there
<superm1> bryce, you there?
<bryce> yeah
<superm1> bryce, i've gotten word that the libstdc++5 thing won't be resolved in whatever fglrx package will be entering intrepid at some point
 * wgrant curses user-settable input properties.
<bryce> superm1: ok thanks
<wgrant> If you're going to spend 40 minutes debugging why g-s-d thinks all input devices are touchpads, ensure that you didn't introduce and fix a bug earlier that sets the property we use to detect a touchpad on all of them...
<bryce> wgrant: ow
<wgrant> I was wondering why XGetDeviceProperty was saying those properties existed... of course they actually did.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-10
<james_w> hey, someone's requested a sync of input-mutouch, to pull in jcristau's Y axis fix, are you ok for this to be synced?
<james_w> bug 275650#
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275650 in xserver-xorg-input-mutouch "[UVFe] Please sync xserver-xorg-input-mutouch (1.2.0-2) from Debian unstable (main) - fixes: mutouch driver in hardy is Y axis Inverted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275650
<bryce> james_w: got a debdiff?
<bryce> brb
<james_w> bryce: it's a sync request
<bryce> james_w: right - the diff between what we currently have and what's upstream
<james_w> ah, give me one moment please
<bryce> in any case, I'd not be predisposed to syncing it.  at this late stage in the release cycle we need to take care to do code reviews on changes coming in, for sanity check since there's limited time left for extensive testing
<bryce> also, understanding what changed can help if people report seeing regressions
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55818/
<bryce> james_w: thanks.  Yes that looks fine.  +1 from me to sync
<james_w> bryce: thanks, I'm just doing a test build/install
<wgrant> Should bcm5974 tocuhpads really have SHMConfig on by default?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Apart from evdev in your PPA having broken deps (probably due to the xserver-xorg-core shlibs), it all looks good to me. I've got g-c-c and g-s-d working with it all.
<wgrant> And it no longer hangs.
<wgrant> Which is excellent.
<tjaalton> wgrant: goody, so it's upload time
<wgrant> wgrant: Just watch out that your new shlibs are correct.
<wgrant> They look like they should be good for upload, but I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> GAAH
<tjaalton> wgrant: what's wrong and where?
<wgrant> I am obviously doing multiple things.
<wgrant> tjaalton: evdev wants xserver-xorg-core 0ubuntu3.
<wgrant> Only 0ubuntu2.2 is in your PPA.
<wgrant> But 0ubuntu3 for be correct for upload to the primary archive.
<tjaalton> yeah, right
<tjaalton> it's fixed here
 * wgrant loves being able to test changes to input drivers without restarting the X session.
<tjaalton> ain't that cool
<tjaalton> bryce: around? we've now finished what needs to be done for bug 274728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274728 in xorg-server "Update the input properties API to current version" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274728
<tjaalton> wgrant: have you contacted seb128?
<tjaalton> doesn't seem to be around yet
<wgrant> tjaalton: I haven't - I wasn't sure if I would have time to finish everything before the weekend until this morning.
<bryce> tjaalton: yep I'm here
<bryce> tjaalton: btw I sorted out that brightness key issue mdz had
<bryce> turned out to be a gnome-power-manager bug.  I did a patch and posted it to the bug.  Probably needs to be more cleverly thought out, but that's for the GNOME guys to nut out I guess.
<tjaalton> bryce: whee
<bryce> oh, and the thinkpad-specific aspect (numlock not being able to be turned off) seems to be a kernel issue
<wgrant> I need to get my g-p-m bug sorted out, too.
<tjaalton> bryce: so, do you ack the uploads? they update the API to the current/"finished" one. If we don't do this, we'd be incompatible with upstream, and backporting properties related stuff from upstream would be more work
<tjaalton> bryce: I'd also add some patches to the xserver from upstream 1.5-branch
<wgrant> I hope they fix that BadDevice issue that many are having.
<bryce> tjaalton: hm, I'd like to see what the diffs are
<tjaalton> bryce: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/?h=server-1.5-branch
<bryce> I don't have anything against it in principle, although it sounds like a significant change so is scary from that perspective
<tjaalton> now that the devPrivates-commit was reverted, it should be safe to just sync to head of that branch
<tjaalton> there aren't that many commits
<tjaalton> 11 after 1.5.1
<tjaalton> wgrant: that's properties behaving badly, and hopefully my backport fixes that
<wgrant> tjaalton: That's what I was referring to.
<tjaalton> wgrant: ah, ok
<wgrant> Maybe I can convince RAOF to check it out now...
<tjaalton> wgrant: please do, would make me even more comfortable with this :)
<bryce> hmm, still looks like a lot to digest
<tjaalton> what does? the xkb fixes?
<bryce> the 11 changes in the branch... give me a few minutes, still reading
<tjaalton> look at the lines changed :)
<tjaalton> ok
<wgrant> Only the XKB ones are non-trivial.
<tjaalton> and those are long-standing bugs
<wgrant> Ow. The synaptics driver's logic hurts.
<bryce> yeah looks good
<tjaalton> bryce: great, thanks
<bryce> if you can associate at least some of those changes with bug id's in some bug tracker, that would be much preferred
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> in fear of the wrath of slangasek ;)
<bryce> right
<bryce> yeah, the b595b65e change took time to get through but I see it's just a revert of an addition that was made in this same set of patches
<tjaalton> yes, ajax said it'd be an ABI change
<bryce> let me look at the input properties change
<tjaalton> it's on my local tree, let me push to git.d.o first
<bryce> er, wait, where's the diff for that
<bryce> ah ok
<bryce> can you pastebin a diff?
<tjaalton> sure
<bryce> also, what needs the updated input property stuff exactly?
<wgrant> g-c-c, g-s-d and xinput are the only clients at the moment.
<bryce> I'm guessing we're not going to be doing a lot of sruing of stuff like after hardy
<tjaalton> bryce: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/xserver-prop.diff
<wgrant> I presume not.
<tjaalton> bryce: the diff looks messy, since the patches were merged to keep my sanity
<tjaalton> bryce: but in a nutshell; a couple of functions were deleted
<wgrant> And some args changed.
<tjaalton> right
<wgrant> But those are trivial.
<tjaalton> hmm, the patch header is not right anymore
<tjaalton> might just as well delete it
 * wgrant prepares g-s-d and g-c-c debdiffs.
<bryce> "stuff->data"?  someone had a bout of uncreativity there ;-)
<wgrant> Hmm. No seb128 to ping.
<wgrant> Haha.
<tjaalton> heh, that's old though
<bryce> what functionality in g-c-c/g-s-d/xinput does it enable?  
<wgrant> xinput - properties.
<wgrant> g-c-c, g-s-d: Synaptics configuration.
<bryce> hum
<bryce> well, I see it adds an api for deleting properties, and tweaks how change properties works, but I'm not understanding how this would be required for enabling synaptics configuration or properties in general
<wgrant> seb128: Hi. We're currently discussing fixing bug #274728, which will involve a g-s-d and g-c-c upload.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274728 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update the input properties API to current version" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274728
<wgrant> bryce: It isn't.
<wgrant> bryce: It is required to avoid using an API that never existed in a release.
<seb128> wgrant: don't forget to commit to bzr if you upload g-c-c otherwise no objection
<wgrant> If we release Intrepid like this, and somebody tries to build something that uses properties (not unlikely, given their newness), they will go WTF when they see that we use an API that was never in a release.
<wgrant> seb128: Thanks.
<wgrant> And there's something broken with the current Intrepid backport.
<tjaalton> bryce: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-September/038758.html
<bryce> thanks
<tjaalton> the following discussion lead to some minor changes
<bryce> tjaalton: alright, I've commented my concerns/review on the bug, and given a +1 on uploading it
<tjaalton> bryce: great, thanks
<wgrant> Ummm.
<wgrant> Just found something strange with the Synaptics driver.
<wgrant> Setting properties works.
<wgrant> But the change isn't reflected in the properties themselves.
<wgrant> So I can disable something using Synaptics Off, and it will disable.
<wgrant> But it will show as enabled.
<wgrant> Plain evdev is fine.
<wgrant> I guess -synaptics doesn't know that it needs to say it's OK now.
 * wgrant will look into that after eating.
<tjaalton> wgrant: I wonder if this would help.. http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-October/039251.html
<wgrant> tjaalton: Hmmm, I thought that would more cause it.
<wgrant> But I guess we don't have it yet, so it can't be to blame...
<wgrant> I guess that would fix the incompleteness, but there is still some buggy driver.
<tjaalton> no we don't
<tjaalton> anyway, it should be a bug in the current version as well?
<wgrant> Ahem.
<wgrant> It returns TRUE (1), when it's meant to return Success (0).
<tjaalton> the driver?
<wgrant> Yes.
 * wgrant checks git.
<tjaalton> didn't see anything related there
<wgrant> All FALSEs were changed to BadMatches.
<wgrant> But the TRUE wasn't changed to Success.
<wgrant> I'm testbuilding now.
<wgrant> Right, that works.
<tjaalton> sweet
<wgrant> I think I might review the rest of those two diffs, just in case...
<wgrant> tjaalton: src/properties.c:507, s/TRUE/Success/
<wgrant> I'll poke through the evdev and synaptics patches just to check there's nothing else, and submit to xorg@l.fd.o
<tjaalton> wgrant: great, thanks
<wgrant> tjaalton: Shouldn't 355e845 be in debian/patches somewhere?
<tjaalton> wgrant: no, I pulled it
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<tjaalton> cherry-picked to be precise
<wgrant> I really should learn how to use git properly at some point.
<tjaalton> basically you only need a handful of commands
<wgrant> I know how to use it locally.
<tjaalton> oh, "properly" :)
<tjaalton> ok, I'll upload inputproto now
<wgrant> To primary?
<tjaalton> yes
<wgrant> Sounds good.
<tjaalton> and libxi, since it b-deps on that so won't build before inputproto
<wgrant> Then xi?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Then xinput, g-c-c, g-s-d and server in no particular order, then drivers after server.
<tjaalton> well, those could be uploaded all together, because we have build-deps
<wgrant> True.
<bryce> I've filled in the -fglrx section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Drivers
<bryce> (trying to make the best of the sad situation)
<wgrant> I added more versioning information to the mess that is X/Config earlier.
<bryce> need to get the rest of that page updated
<bryce> wgrant: which portions do you think are a mess?
<wgrant> bryce: It's a big mess of versions. Some stuff only applies to Intrepid, some only to Hardy and before, and they're almost completely different.
<wgrant> Some of the info was also wrong.
<tjaalton> peple seem to be confused and believe that no input driver can be configured with xorg.conf anymore, when it's only the ones that hal knows about
<wgrant> Which doesn't it know about?
<wgrant> wacom?
<bryce> maybe we should make it Intrepid-only
<wgrant> bryce: An Intrepid-only version would probably be good.
<wgrant> But replacing it would be bad.
<bryce> why?
<wgrant> Or maybe shifting the pre-Intrepid stuff to another page.
<wgrant> People still ues Hardy.
<wgrant> And will for years.
<bryce> I think it should also be broken into separate pages for video configuration vs. input configuration
<wgrant> Definitely.
<wgrant> It's fairly big and confusing as is, and there's little reason to squish them together.
<tjaalton> wgrant: serial devices for instance
<tjaalton> I'm wondering if the current wacom hal fdi is useful at all
<wgrant> tjaalton: That's what I thought. Hmm.
<wgrant> Wouldn't some wacom devices be USB?
<tjaalton> since to be able to configure wacom fully, you need to add another fdi file to _not_ load the driver, and use the old xorg.conf you had for ages
<wgrant> So hal-detectable?
<tjaalton> most attachable are
<wgrant> Why not use an fdi file with the appropriate config info?
<tjaalton> but tablets tend to be serial onew
<tjaalton> -s
<tjaalton> wgrant: not possible
<tjaalton> since you can only load the driver once, when the old method does that three times
<wgrant> Oh.
<tjaalton> for the different "devices", stylus, pen etc
<wgrant> Wow.
<wgrant> That's special.
<wgrant> Really special.
<tjaalton> the driver is just lacking here
<tjaalton> but who knows how long it'll take for them to fix that
<tjaalton> bryce: you have an opinion about this?
<wgrant> http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2008/g-s-d_2.24.0-0ubuntu2.diff is the g-s-d debdiff (a segfault fix and some deconfused warnings are also there, which I guess aren't strictly necessary)
<bryce> tjaalton: I haven't looked into wacom for a few weeks but I wasn't able to get it configured using i-h; only by disabling it and doing it the old fashioned way with xorg.conf
<bryce> tjaalton: so yeah I don't know that the current wacom fdi is of use to anyone
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, maybe I'll drop it then
<wgrant> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/gnome-control-center/bug-274728 is the g-c-c change.
<bryce> wgrant: anyway if you feel like breaking out / rewriting the intrepid input config stuff, knock yourself out.  I did the current stuff back before we really knew how it would work; perhaps it would have been better to not write at all.  ;-)
<wgrant> bryce: I was planning on at least refactoring it when I had time.
<bryce> wgrant: great thanks
<tseliot> tjaalton: how can you use an fdi file to prevent a driver from loading?
<tjaalton> tseliot: use the same logic and leave x11_driver empty
<tseliot> aah
<tseliot> tjaalton: but you can still set properties, can't you?
<tjaalton> tseliot: if the driver is set, yes
<tseliot> oh but this would involve adding a section for each device in xorg.conf
<tseliot> with the driver
<bryce> night
<tseliot> good night bryce
<tjaalton> night
<wgrant> Night bryce.
<tseliot> tjaalton: if application has to configure a wacom tablet it should 1) add 3 InputDevice sections to xorg.conf and set the driver 2) customise the fdi file. Is this correct?
 * tseliot will buy a wacom tablet for testing sooner or later
<tjaalton> tseliot: I'll drop the fdi file from the driver, since it leaves the device partly unconfigured
<tjaalton> so you only need to do 1)
<bryce> tseliot: msg me your postal address and I'll send you one
<tseliot> bryce: really? Thanks a lot :-)
<tjaalton> tseliot: is this for intrepid or jaunty?
<tseliot> tjaalton: jaunty
<tjaalton> tseliot: would be nice if it was backportable to intrepid
<tjaalton> to shut up all the wacom-nuts :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: we would have to backport the input module of python-xit too
<tseliot> but it would be trivial to do so
<tjaalton> wgrant: you need a sponsor?
<elmargol> still no solution for my nvidia problem. Is there a way to contact a nvidia developer?
<tjaalton> elmargol: nvidia-bug-report.sh
<elmargol> tjaalton: i have to use the binary drivers for this?
<tseliot> elmargol: try here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<tjaalton> elmargol: you need to have it installed, yes
<wgrant> tjaalton: I do - I'm only a MOTU.
<tjaalton> wgrant: I can upload g-s-d, but don't know what needs to be done for g-c-c
<wgrant> tjaalton: You need to merge my branch into ~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<wgrant> And then upload as normal.
<wgrant> seb128: Are there instructions for that around?
<wgrant> All packages seem to do it differently, and g-c-c is particularly odd.
<seb128> mvo: that's for you ;-)
<elmargol> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120896
<tjaalton> I reviewed the merge
<tseliot> maybe you can ask mvo to merge from your branch
<seb128> wgrant: my bzr foo is limited, mvo made me use it ;-)
 * wgrant knows how to use it in general, but this is a very strange way to do things that I've not seen before.
<seb128> I do how to get, pull, push basically
<seb128> mvo: do you think you could do that upload? and maybe sneak the patch on bug #159996 too which is waiting for sponsoring? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159996 in gnome-control-center "Appearance Preferences offer Visual Effects without installed Compiz" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159996
<tjaalton> g-s-d uploaded
<tjaalton> along with xinput and the drivers, so only g-c-c missing now :)
<wgrant> Excellent. Thanks tjaalton.
<elmargol> 2.6.27 was released 11 hours ago. This means we get a new kernel now?
<elmargol> I think we are using a RC at the moment?
<tjaalton> elmargol: uploaded already
<tjaalton> rebased to 2.6.27
<elmargol> ah cool maybe this fixes my problem
<tjaalton> wgrant: hmm, you didn't bump the build-deps on g-s-d / g-c-c?
<tjaalton> g-s-d failed to build on lpia
<tjaalton> but we can retry it when the new versions have landed
<tjaalton> fails on other archs too, of course
<tjaalton> wgrant: seems that g-s-d does not directly build-depend on libxi-dev, so there was nothing to bump :)
<wgrant> tjaalton: Sorry, forgot to tell you that.
<tjaalton> wgrant: no problem, I added it and uploaded a new version
<wgrant> Thanks.
<tjaalton> g-c-c needs the same?
<wgrant> tjaalton: It will probably be uploaded sufficiently late.
<tjaalton> k
<mvo> wgrant: sure, I can merge that branch
<wgrant> libxi-dev is published on most archs, so it should be fine without the build-dep bump in a few minutes.
<mvo> wgrant: where is your branch?
<wgrant> mvo: It should be visible on your branch page as proposed for merging... but it's lp:~wgrant/gnome-control-center/bug-274728
<mvo> wgrant: thanks, merging now
<mvo> done
<wgrant> mvo: Thanks.
<wgrant> mvo: Did you end up uploading g-c-c?
<wgrant> It's uninstallable now, and people have already started noticing.
<seb128> users are annoying, they are using an unstable version they should wait when something is transitioning and not start making noise
<mvo> wgrant: I have not uploaded it yet, I was collecting more changes
<mvo> but if it is uninstallable (why?) I can do the upload now
<tjaalton> libxi Breaks the current version
<wgrant> seb128: True.
<tjaalton> libxi6
<mvo> seb128: I disagree with the patch for the appearance applet
<mvo> seb128: I think it should set the option to insensitive but not hide them
<wgrant> Hiding them sounds strange...
<mvo> I will put that into the report
<seb128> mvo: that's fair enough, I'm not such in such cases, when it's unsensitive users wonder why and how to enable it
<seb128> it's done this way for menus to not change the layout dynamically which would be confusing
<seb128> mvo: that might be worth pinging mpt just for having his opinion
<mvo> seb128: agreed, I will do that
<mvo> ideally we would have a "click here to install" box
<seb128> mvo: right
<mvo> seb128: the gnome-panel upload is now ready too, do you want to review the debdiff or can I just go ahead?
<seb128> mvo: you know what you are doing just upload ;-)
<mvo> (most of the time :P)
<mvo> I just need to add this Vcs-Bzr header, then its ready
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<wgrant> mvo: Thanks.
<tjaalton> jcristau: turns out it's not that simple to add fallback-drivers to non-autoconfig setup, since if there's a conffile present, autoConfigDevice returns only the one matched driver
<tjaalton> at least it should be possible to hack listPossibleVideoDrivers not to run videoPtrToDriverList if matchDriverFromFiles succeeds
<tjaalton> and if mDFF fails, use vesa
<tjaalton> um, if they both fail
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> crap
<tjaalton> bah, I give up for the day
<tjaalton> ->
<mvo> tseliot: your script is still not merged, sorry. I had to do a "emergency" update-maanger upload because there were a lot of people with hangs in u-m
<tseliot> mvo: no problem
<tseliot> it's not urgent
<crevette> heya
<crevette> does the xorg-server update include the performance fix ?
<crevette> (the underline question, should I restart my session :))
<tjaalton> crevette: no, it was dropped upstream
<crevette> tjaalton: you mean it was commited or not approved
<tjaalton> crevette: committed and reverted
<tjaalton> ABI change
<crevette> ah 
<tjaalton> well, sort of
<crevette> so it is not for 1.5 
<tjaalton> no
<crevette> too bad :/
<tjaalton> bryce: btw, the serial-mouse bug.. I think it belongs to casper
<bryce> tjaalton: oh?  why's that?
<tjaalton> since the livecd is pretty hard to use without a mouse
<tjaalton> although there would still be the problem of getting the same information to the installed system
<bryce> iirc there was a question on using the approach mandriva or fedora uses for this situation (wiggling mouse or whatever); I take it that's something that could be done entirely within casper?
<superm1> is serial mouse really something that is supported on machines in this day and age though?
<pwnguin> mm
<pwnguin> tabletPC is a serial wacom
<tjaalton> superm1: apparently yes, in less-developed countries..
<pwnguin> does that count?
<superm1> tjaalton, ah i see
<tjaalton> superm1: I asked the very same question, and got a response :)
<tjaalton> bryce: they have a different way to install the system...
<tjaalton> for us the primary way to install is via a live-session
<bryce> tjaalton: ah too bad
<bryce> well at least that answers that
<tjaalton> evand/cjwatson know better how to tackle the issue..
<johanbr> I did some further experimenting with the projector I was using (-ati driver). This time it refused to detect *anything*. If I switched to a console, the projector would sync and I could see the console text. When I switched back to X, the projector lost sync.
<bryce> hmm, mandriva chose to ship with xorg 7.3 - http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/2009.0_Notes
<tseliot> bryce: I don't know how accurate this page is but it says that Mandriva's xorg-server is still 1.4.2: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mandriva
<bryce> probably about right
<bryce> tseliot: I'd been looking to see how they handled the -fglrx / xorg 1.5 issue, and see they've just punted on it
<tseliot> bryce: yes, I was curious about their solution too
<tseliot> but they couldn't revert the ABI changes (the screenprivateindex thing)
<bryce> it sort of makes me wonder what life would be like if we'd also stuck with 1.4.x
<tseliot> hmm... I wouldn't know
<tseliot> hopefully AMD and NVIDIA will release a "fix" soon
<wgrant> We can't let proprietary drivers delay us too much.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-11
<bryce> tjaalton: lrm-2.6.20 xorg bugs are wontfixing away ;-)
<tjaalton> bryce: dull and boring, dare I say ;)
<wgrant> tjaalton: Been watching the discussion in #ubuntu-devel?
<wgrant> The property issues have changed, but still exist.
<wgrant> Something isn't 64-bit-safe.
<wgrant> (or at least fails to work sanely on amd64, while it does on i386 on the same hardware, so it's probably 64-bit-unsafeness...)
<tjaalton> wgrant: no, just got up and am on a train
<wgrant> tjaalton: You're not allowed to sleep! Anyway, I'll be gone for about an hour in a few minutes.
<wgrant> But it certainly seems to occur on amd64 and not i386.
<wgrant> The symptoms of the issue have changed, but it seems to be the same thing.
<tjaalton> ok, so the joystick-crashes and properties go together?
<tjaalton> hmm, sounds like update-manager should make sure that input-all is installed in the system, or the server should depend on evdev
<bryce> tjaalton: ~2200 -> ~2000
<tjaalton> whee
<bryce> I finished up and unsubbed us from lrm-2.6.20
<tjaalton> great
<tjaalton> btw, did ou notice that we now have nouveau?
<bryce> I've also incompleted all the New bugs that didn't have something resembling an Xorg.0.log attached
<bryce> ah, no I didn't.  good to hear
<tjaalton> ..which just happens to be useless
<bryce> tjaalton: have you been seeing that there are people successfully using -radeonhd?
<bryce> that surprised me, but hey
<tjaalton> nope
<bryce> mentioned in a number of -ati bug reports
<tjaalton> that it wrks better than ati?
<bryce> blah blah, -ati is busted, blank screen yada yada... works ok when I switch to -radeonhd
<tjaalton> +o
<bryce> er hey actually I did know about nouveau... I'd had slangasek sync it in a few weeks back.  but does it work at all?
<tjaalton> it was synced yesterday
<tjaalton> won't build
<tjaalton> requires newer  libdrm and drm-modules
 * bryce nods
<bryce> is it causing any breakages?
<tjaalton> hardly, since there are no packages :)
<bryce> heh true.
<tjaalton> ok, I'll be offline the next 40h or so.. the ferry to estonia departs in 30min :)
<bryce> cya tjaalton
<bryce> tjaalton: yeah I've got monday off and am going to try to spend it all out in the wood shop
<wgrant> Anybody have any ideas on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/267611/comments/53?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [High,In progress] 
<wgrant> tjaalton: Can you please cherrypick db6e631d31d4ffd476ccd105f8adb8d8b4727b29 into our -synaptics soon?
<Ng> hrm, did something change about input property stuff
<Ng> my scroll enabling script isn't working anymore! ;)
<Ng> 	Wheel Emulation:		1
<Ng> 	Wheel Emulation Y Axis:		4, 5
<Ng> but no scrolling seems to be happening
<wgrant> Ng: Yes, we have large changes in that area.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> I would have thought that should be working.
<wgrant> Which arch, and is that plain evdev?
<Ng> i386
<wgrant> And it works fine for me.
<wgrant> Have you rebooted since the new stuff appeared on Friday?
<Ng> yeah i did an update early afternoon then did a battery drain test with a bootable CD
<Ng> I assume it's an all-evdev setup, I don't have an xorg.conf so it's just using hal
<wgrant> It's not a touchpad, I presumeE?
<Ng> no, trackpoint
<wgrant> Not a combined trackpoint/touchpad, like they often are?
<Ng> I do have both, and the touchpad is usually on the same device, but I have that disabled in the BIOS
<wgrant> -synaptics has a bug whereby it will partially break property setting, but if it's not on that device...
<wgrant> So it just doesn't work at all?
<wgrant> I've never used wheel emulation before, but setting Wheel Emulation to 1 and Wheel Emulation Button to 2 worked fine.
<Ng> I think it thinks it's doing it - the mmb is obeying the wheelemulation timeout and when I try to scroll the mouse pointer doesn't move (which is correct)
<Ng> hrm
<Ng> (WW) Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller: Don't know how to use device
<Ng> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<Ng> does that mean it just unloaded it for that device, or has it unloaded the module entirely?!
<Ng> (I don't know how to get a list of currently loaded X modules)
<jcristau> just for that device
<Ng> ok
<jcristau> grep _drv.so /proc/$(pidof X)/maps should work
<wgrant> jcristau: Hi. Do you have any idea why libxi is spewing crap at the server like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/267611/comments/53? Most of the code seems fairly similar to Get(Window)Property, which works fine...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [High,In progress] 
<Ng> evdev is listed three times
<jcristau> wgrant: no clue
<Ng> I guess it might be handy if it logged what it was using for a device when it picks it up from hal
<jcristau> wgrant: i build a server from the ubuntu branch, and libXi/xinput from upstream git, and playing with the 'device enabled' property seemed to work
<wgrant> jcristau: On amd64?
<jcristau> but then i'm on i386
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> There's no problem there.
<wgrant> Identical hardware works on i386 but fails on amd64. The issue only appears if and only if one is using amd64.
<jcristau> that's just weird
<wgrant> Precisely.
<wgrant> The ordering is even stranger.
<jcristau> yeah
<wgrant> At least it's probably easier to debug that poking around in the server.
<wgrant> Actually...
<wgrant> I suppose I can use SSH X forwarding to a remote amd64 machine.
<wgrant> Since it looks client-side...
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-12
<wgrant> Well, it's damn slow, but I can see the errors now.
 * wgrant stabs gcc with something very sharp.
<wgrant> It seems to have decided that it can reorganise the request struct in different ways depending on whether it's on the client or server.
<jcristau> wgrant: ugh.
<wgrant> jcristau: gdb shows that the order of the struct on amd64 is precisely as it is sent over the wire. ie. wrong.
<jcristau> sounds like a serious gcc bug
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I guess it's a bitfield, though.
<wgrant> So the compiler can do what it wants.
<wgrant> But I'm stumped as to why it wouldn't affect the other similar structs.
<wgrant> If it wasn't a bitfield, I believe that would be breaking the C standard (IIRC compilers can pack, but not reorder, struct members).
<wgrant> jcristau: Do you have hardware on which to reproduce it?
<wgrant> My ad-hoc crash course in X internals might have failed to reveal some critical piece of info.
<jcristau> i don't have an amd64 machine. debian does, so i could use that.
<wgrant> Yep, I used an Ubuntu-related machine.
<jcristau> you sure they're bitfields?
<jcristau> B16 and B32 seem to be defined to nothing if !WORD64
<wgrant> Oh. Crap.
<mnemo> what prefix should I use when I install the libdrm bits from here http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html (the libdrm bits from this repository specifically --> git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm
<mnemo>  )
<mnemo> i looked at the debian/rules file for the package libdrm2 and it says "/usr"
<mnemo> but on the other hand, if I use gdb's "info sharedlibrary" command on my stable hardy X I can see that X currently has /usr/local/lib/libdrm.so.2 loaded??
<jcristau> mnemo: means you installed libdrm in /usr/local previously. don't do that.
<mnemo> okay, so if I delete the libdrm versino from /usr/local/lib and reboot it's likely that once I reconnect gdb I will see that it's using the correct libdrm then?
<mnemo> jcristau: does debian have some general rule/guideline/philosophy for when to use /usr versus /usr/local ??
<jcristau> mnemo: /usr is for packages, /usr/local for locally installed stuff
<mnemo> /usr/local for stuff that the user installs himself from tarballs?
<Ng> so the lack of scrollwheel emulation I mentioned is only happening with 2.6.27-7 after the first suspend
<Ng> drop back to -6 and it works after multiple suspends
<Ng> with -7 once I've suspended, it just stops working
<wgrant> Ng: Aha, great. the changes aren't too huge to look through.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> There're upstream changes too.
<wgrant> Forgot that.
<wgrant> Or maybe it does actually list all of them..
<Ng> hrm
<Ng> wgrant: fwiw I filed it as bug 282387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282387 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "scrollwheel emulation breaks after suspend with 2.6.27-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282387
<wgrant> Users are still being hit by the -evdev/-synaptics/g-c-c/g-s-d/nautilus removals.
<wgrant> Remarkable.
<wgrant> Both that their mirrors are so out of date, and that they don't notice.
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-05
<superm1> jcristau, any ideas on the intentions of when to get the free library libvdpau in debian? debian bug 547248
<ubottu> Debian bug 547248 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia-libvdpau1 packages both libvdpau and libvdpau_nvidia" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/547248
<jcristau> superm1: no, sorry.
<superm1> jcristau, i've got someone who started packaging it and is keeping it on a third party repo. who i should i put them in contact with from debian-x to help get it in?
<jcristau> emailing the list would be best
<superm1> k
<superm1> thanks
<pwnguin> wow, someone appears to have figured out that X problem
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> x cpu problem
<pwnguin> mdeslaur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in xorg-server "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> pwnguin: yep, looks like I'm a dupe of that one, thanks for spotting it
<pwnguin> mdeslaur: someone threw it at the ubuntu-x ml
<crevette> hello
<lesshaste> hi
<crevette> I'm using karmic and X is using 100 % of the CPU, I just upgraded after 3 weeks without upgrading? I have an Intel chipset. is it a know issue?
<crevette> it seems not to reproductible 100%, sometime the X server runs normally
<lesshaste> good luck..gotta go
<crevette> I'm to restart X
<crevette> same problem ...
<tjaalton> crevette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in xorg-server "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Confirmed]
<crevette> oh tahnks for providing the link, It is so slow I can do anything
<tjaalton> log out and restart gdm
<crevette> I have an eror related to a file descriptor in the log perhaps it is related
<crevette> okay
<crevette> the problem sisappeared few seconds but came after 
<crevette> hummm it appears randomly in the session under certain circonstances I didn't figured yet
<lesshaste> how do I tell if this patch http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19643 is in any ubuntu release?  It is linked from http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19643
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19643 in DDX/xorg "X server crash after undocking laptop with LVDS off" [Normal,New]
<lesshaste> sorry this patch http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=22595
<tjaalton> check the patch list of xorg-server
<lesshaste> does that tell me about ubuntu versions of X?
<tjaalton> ?
<lesshaste> I want to know if any ubuntu .deb has this patch applied
<tjaalton> I just told you
<tjaalton> grab the source, check if the list has it
<tjaalton> I'm pretty sure it's in jaunty
<lesshaste> oh grab each source in turn
<tjaalton> since bryce made it
<lesshaste> that's quite inefficient :)
<tjaalton> you could check git too
<tjaalton> but it's not in any previous version, that's for sure
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<lesshaste> I am hoping it wil be applied to intrepid
<tjaalton> hah
<lesshaste> as it kills X instantly on my machine
<lesshaste> which is quite bad :)
<tjaalton> use karmic
<lesshaste> I can't upgrade easily due to disk space constraints at the moment
<tjaalton> so reinstall
<tjaalton> there's little chance to get it in 8.10
<lesshaste> tjaalton, oh.. I was hoping as it was instantly fatal it might go in
<lesshaste> all I have to do is type "avidemux" :)
<lesshaste> is there a simple workaround? The patch implies you might just have to add a mode line or something like that to xorg.conf
<tjaalton> don't know
<lesshaste> maybe bryce will be about later 
<lesshaste> if there is a simple workaround and we can't get a patch for intrepid, it would make sense to add it to the bug report
<jbarnes> bryce: ping
<bryce> jbarnes, yep
<jbarnes> bryce: just thinking about UDS TX
<jbarnes> I have some other travel around that time... do you guys need anything specific from me for this UDS?  or can I settle on a once/year UDS schedule? :)
<bryce> jbarnes, sure once a year would probably work fine
<jbarnes> cool... I've been travelling a lot lately, it's a pain for the family
<bryce> jbarnes, yeah I can imagine
<bryce> uff, wife left me to tend the baby today, and he's requiring that he be held at the moment.
<bryce> in LL I'm going to be focusing even more on bug fixing and backporting patches
<bryce> I'll probably have some questions for you, but nothing that can't be done in email
<jbarnes> bryce: ok
<bryce> jbarnes, sucks that so many upstream bugs have gotten closed due to inactivity
<jbarnes> bryce: yeah I went on a rampage today
<jbarnes> bryce: I think quite a few of them have been fixed though
<jbarnes> sometimes that leads to inactivity on the part of the reporter :)
<bryce> yep
<bryce> I just closed the ubuntu side of those bugs as well
<bryce> just bugs me when reporters don't follow up to requests... feels like wasting time
<jbarnes> yeah
<bryce> jbarnes, hey have you seen anything about X starting too fast on SSD's and getting stuck in a loop with 100% CPU blocked on the tty fd not being present?
<bryce> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in xorg-server "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Incomplete]
<jbarnes> no weird
<jbarnes> I use an ssd in my main machine, I've never seen that
<jbarnes> but I haven't been brave enough to upgrade to karmic on it yet
<mdeslaur> bryce, jbarnes: it's not just on ssds
<bryce> mdeslaur, it's not something I've seen on any of my hardware, however I've not updated since scott remnant's rejiggering of the boot process
<bryce> anyway, I've asked for some further info on the bug, we'll see if someone comes up with some ideas.
<mdeslaur> bryce: well, there you go :)
<mdeslaur> bryce: update, I dare ya :)
<mdeslaur> I'm waiting for my updates to finish, and I'll do some tests after I reboot
<jbarnes> bryce: I did find some shame in the bug list though
<jbarnes> bryce: found a bug that was filed a year ago that I had never updated
<jbarnes> was buried at the bottom of my list mixed with some rfes
<bryce> heh
<jcristau> tcflush(3) and tty_ioctl(4) don't seem to list EIO...
<jcristau> hmm.
<jcristau>         if (is_current_pgrp_orphaned()) {
<jcristau>                 ret = -EIO;
<jcristau>                 goto out;
<jcristau>         }
<jcristau> bryce: might be worth asking keybuk for this
<bryce> what's a pgrp?
<jcristau> process group
<bryce> jcristau, what's that need added to?
<jcristau> ?
<jcristau> i was just looking why tcflush() would return EIO, and is_current_pgrp_orphaned() seems to be it
<jcristau> so it's likely related to the upstart changes
<bryce> jcristau, oh... you said to ask keybuk for something, I'm uncertain what you want him to provide...
<jcristau> "why can't X use tcflush anymore?"
<bryce> ahhh
<bryce> ok thanks
<jcristau> aiui the problem is that since tcflush doesn't work, the console fd continuously polls readable, so X never gets to sleep in select()
<jcristau> -> 100% cpu
<jcristau> does that make sense?
<bryce> yep
 * bryce updates bug report
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-06
<lesshaste> bryce: are you about by any chance?
<Ng> lesshaste: it's still very early in the united states of bryce
<lesshaste> Ng: ah yes. Thanks
<mvo> hm, my X did restart in the middle of a jaunty->karmic upgrade 
<tjaalton> that's bad :)
<tjaalton> real hw or virtual?
<Ng> isn't that usually gdm at work? I had that a few times while scott was changing upstart gdm stuff
<tjaalton> could be
<apw> anyone say what X needs to connect to acpid at boot for?
<jcristau> not much, iirc fedora disables that
<tjaalton> it doesn't
<tjaalton> right, it _does_ but shouldn't need to
<apw> so it failing to connect should be non-fatal and uninteresting then?
<apw> as it seems the new faster boot is triggering it to fail on some systems, cause acpid is not yet up
<tjaalton> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/xorg-x11-server/xserver-1.6.0-less-acpi-brokenness.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup
<jcristau> apw: yes, it's non-fatal and uninteresting
<apw> most exceelent ... thanks for the info
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> probably worth getting that patch, and also not trying i810 on intel systems.. people are scared of the (EE) msgs on the logs ;)
<apw> so acpid is not used to handle vt switching when KMS is _not_ enabled 
<jcristau> no
<mvo> tjaalton: virtual (kvm), but still pretty scary
 * mvo tries to reproduce
<tjaalton> mvo: well, as Ng said it's likely gdm restarting
<jcristau> could be X crashing, could be gdm killing it, or could be the session exiting
<tjaalton> unless there's something in the logs
<mvo> tjaalton: yeah, I'm trying to find some traces, unfortunately the previous was done with kvm -snapshot (I wanted to test something different) so I need to reproduce it first to get to the logs
<bryce> tjaalton, what do you think of bug 444438?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444438 in fglrx-installer "FGLRX: Some settings files do not named rightly in fglrx driver (8.660) in Karamic Koala" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444438
<tjaalton> bryce: looks like the package was not installed properly for him
<tjaalton> ie. interrupted or so
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> bug 440233 also seems to be same/similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440233
<bryce> fglrx is working fine for me though
<bryce> and I'd expect more bug reports if there was a real issue here
<tjaalton> dpkg.log should tell
<superm1> maybe something is happening on upgrade for them
<bryce> the bug report starts with "After messing around with ATI graphics drivers all day..." so god only knows how they got into this situation
<tjaalton> hehe :)
<superm1> well so what's the situation that normally causes files to be installed w/ a dpkg-dist extension?
<superm1> there is logic in fglrx's preinst that is supposed to move the old files out of the way in the event they were modified at all so that the new ones can be properly installed
<superm1> see xorg-driver-fglrx.preinst
<tjaalton> I think the package is unconfigured
<superm1> if the package was unconfigured, there should have been larger problems though too shouldn't there?
<tjaalton> sure, but "messing around .. all day" reflects that ;)
<tjaalton> s/but/and/
<bryce> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<bryce> superm1, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Triaged]
<superm1> not on karmic, no
<superm1> karmic has a prerelease, duh.
<bryce> ah right
<superm1> the original bug in his situation would have been great to see though
<bryce> ok, I'm just going to close the bug as invalid; I'm reasonably convinced it's just a busted installation.  thanks
<lesshaste> bryce: hi.. are you about?
<lesshaste> I am looking for a workaround for http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=22595
<lesshaste> can I add some mode lines to xorg.conf maybe?
<lesshaste> bryce: I am trying to find a workaround for http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=22595
<lesshaste> bryce: I added a Mode line to xorg.conf but that didn't do it
<bryce> huh?
<lesshaste> bryce: any ideas how to avoid the null pointer?
<lesshaste> bryce: I am suffering from the bug that that patch fixes
<lesshaste> you kindly triaged it for me on ubuntu launchpad
<lesshaste> I was trying to see if I could workaround the bug easily by editing xorg.conf
<lesshaste> the patch says "If the screen has no modes defined, can lead to a null pointer dereference in VidModeGetFirstModeline()."
<lesshaste> so naively I was wondering if I could define some modes  to avoid it
<bryce> lesshaste, why not use the patch?
<lesshaste> is this wrong/dumb?
<bryce> probably
<lesshaste> bryce: I am on intrepid and have never compiled X before
<lesshaste> and there is no binary for intrepid
<bryce> intrepid?
<lesshaste> ubuntu 8.10
<bryce> I know what intrepid is
<lesshaste> you mean why not upgrade?
<lesshaste> disk space problems at the moment
<bryce> anyway no, other than applying the patch I do not know of another way to work around it.  You could try upgrading.
<lesshaste> are there simple steps to apply the patch I could follow?
<bryce> yes, ask on one of the support channels
<lesshaste> ah.. I sort of thought I was :)
<lesshaste> sorry to be dumb but the patch comment does imply that the problem is only caused by having no modes defined
<lesshaste> is this in a different sense to the Mode line in xorg.conf?
<tormod> lesshaste, can't you just try to make a mode line and you'll see?
<lesshaste> tormod: I did
<lesshaste> it made no difference
<tormod> well there you go
<lesshaste> this either implies a) that the patch is not relevant to my problem, or b) I don't know how to make a mode line or c) the comment in the patch is not correct
<tormod> it says "the screen" but that does not have to be the screen you define in xorg.conf
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f7a98aeb is my xorg.conf
<lesshaste> tormod: ok.. any more ideas?
<tormod> I only looked at the patch, would be better if you linked to the bug report ;)
<tormod> your pastebin failed
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/442395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442395 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X segfaults with radeon driver - VidModeGetFirstModeline" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.ca/1599463 current xorg.conf
<tormod> are you undocking a laptop?
<lesshaste> tormod: no
<lesshaste> just trying to run just about any app :)
<lesshaste> wine also segfaults X 
<lesshaste> this only started happening in the last month
<tormod> and the patch does not work?
<tormod> the last month? on intrepid?
<lesshaste> tormod: I am still trying to apply it! 
<lesshaste> yes
<lesshaste> I am running dpkg-buildpackage -b
<lesshaste> assuming that is the righ thing to do after having applied the patch
<tormod> yeah that can take a good while
<tormod> well it sounds more like bug 300310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300310 in xorg-server "SDL applications crash X server" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300310
<lesshaste> so I am thinking either it was an intrepid update (there have been quite a few) or it's my xorg.conf
<lesshaste> but that looks so harmless
<lesshaste> tormod: ok. The backtrace I posted is almost identical to http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19948 however
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19948 in DDX/xorg "segfault in mode selection -- VidModeGetNumOfModes()" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<lesshaste> and I should say that adding Option "DisableVidModeExtension"  does stop the segfault
<lesshaste> it also stops wine working completely
<tormod> was there an xorg-server-core or -ati update in Intrepid?
<lesshaste> how do I tell?
<tormod> you can look through /var/log/dpkg.log
<tormod> or http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.intrepid/
<lesshaste> looks like no relevant changes there recently
<lesshaste> at least not by that name
<lesshaste> ok build finished
<lesshaste> hmm.. 
<lesshaste> what do I do know :)
<lesshaste> I can't seem to see a .deb file
<lesshaste> s/know/now
<tormod> it's quite irritating that you keep asking about the same things in many channels
<bryce> heh
<lesshaste> bryce: I applied the patch and now I get this X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<tormod> lesshaste, and this is not because you have disabled it in xorg.conf as you wrote above?
<tormod> lesshaste, it is considered impolite and against IRC rules to ask the same question in different channels (and to different people)
<lesshaste> sorry..
<lesshaste> my current xorg.conf
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f4e838e26
<tormod> you are stealing precious time from people who try to help you
<lesshaste> my current Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/f39cf3d9e
<lesshaste> tormod: understood
<tormod> lesshaste, I would try without an xorg.conf
<lesshaste> same message without an xorg.conf
<lesshaste> just now the resolution is lower :)
<tormod> where is that message?
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.ca/1599560
<lesshaste> I am totally mystified
<lesshaste> I applied the patch to xorg-server-1.5.2
<lesshaste> and it applied without error
<lesshaste> tormod: in the meantime my bug has been marked as  a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/300310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300310 in xorg-server "SDL applications crash X server" [High,Fix released]
<lesshaste> so maybe the patch was just completely the wrong thing to apply?
<tormod> lesshaste, no I think that's the same bug. identical stacktrace
<lesshaste> ok
<tormod> you don't get stacktrace any longer right? the patch worked
<lesshaste> that's right. it stops the segfaults
<lesshaste> In a similar way to  the Option I mentioned early.
<lesshaste> but it breaks the apps
<lesshaste> the key question is why is the mode list returned empty?
<lesshaste> pScrn = xf86Screens[scrnIndex]; is the line I think that we need to understand
<lesshaste> xf86.h:extern ScrnInfoPtr *xf86Screens;	/* List of pointers to ScrnInfoRecs */
<tormod> because there is no screen at that exact time I guess
<tormod> with xrandr it is possible to turn off all screens
<bryce> tormod, btw looks like we're not going to get mesa 7.6 in karmic
<lesshaste> is http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=22595 exactly 157_check_null_modes.patch ? I can't see how to check that
<jcristau> bryce: what about server 1.6.5?
<bryce> jcristau, well we had a FFe and everything for mesa, so if that was rejected I'm doubtful anything else is going to get in
<jcristau> well the server has far less changes, all bugfixes
<jcristau> s/less/fewer/
<tormod> bryce, well that sucks
<bryce> jcristau, I think pitti would advocate cherrypicking the fixes
<tormod> so somebody does not trust upstream to make a proper release, and would rather ship an old git master snapshot?
<bryce> he tends to be rather a stickler about not allowing changes that don't close high priority bug reports in LP
<bryce> tormod, that's the gist
<lesshaste> tormod: I have posted to the bug but I don't know if it will help. Any ideas from your end before I give up for the night?
<tormod> lesshaste, which bug report?
<lesshaste> tormod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/442395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442395 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X segfaults with radeon driver - VidModeGetFirstModeline (dup-of: 300310)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300310 in xorg-server "SDL applications crash X server" [High,Fix released]
<albert23> lesshaste: Do you have package x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev installed in your build environment?
<lesshaste> yes
<lesshaste> can the X log shows (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
<lesshaste> and the...
<tormod> lesshaste, is avidemux an SDL app? run ldd /usr/bin/avidemux and look for libsdl something
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-07
<JanC> hello, all, does somebody know if there is a known issue with single clicks sometimes being registered as double clicks, and at other times double clicks _not_ being recognized as such?
<JanC> (mouse butten clicks)
<JanC> button
<bryce> did you look in launchpad?
<JanC> not (really) yet, was just wondering if it's a well-known bug
<JanC> at first sight I can't find anything, but not sure what to search for  :-/
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/365300 sounds similar
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/365300/+text)
<JanC> it's like some events are eaten, and others are duplicated, or whatever
<JanC> maybe I should also try with a wired mouse, but this didn't happen before karmic
<JanC> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/339256 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/333005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339256 in ubuntu "Double mouse click every time I single click" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JanC> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/325127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325127 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 Logitech LX7 Cordless Optical USB Mouse issues with single clicks being double clicks, multiple clicks for action etc." [Undecided,New]
<JanC> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/275590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275590 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Sometimes single clicks register as double-clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JanC> bryce: seems like I'm not the only one with similar problems, although some have it for a much longer time
<JanC> of course the main problem with this seems to be that it's not reproducible in any controlled way  :-(
<hyperair> does anybody know what happened to xorg-driver-fglrx?
<hyperair> oh wait nevermind
<ScottK> What is the modern equivalent of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  My laptop X locked up last night and won't start now.
<hyperair> i believe it's rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-)
<ScottK> I'll see if I have one of those now.  Last I looked I didn't
<hyperair> i don't think dpkg-reconfigure touches anything else other than xorg.conf
<ScottK> Yeah, that's the problem.
<hyperair> unless you're meaning you want a xorg.conf?
<ScottK> It used to actually work for reconfiguring X.  Now it's mostly a no-op
<hyperair> i remember there was an option to tell X to dump the xorg.conf
<tjaalton> it doesn't call dexconf anymore
<hyperair> then you can hand edit it?
<ScottK> I have no xorg.conf (just looked)
<tjaalton> it worked before the lockup?
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> I had it freeze once before, but that time restarting the system resolved it.
<ScottK> Now it fails to start entirely
<tjaalton> do you have a logfile?
<ScottK> I'd like to get this troubleshot enough to where I can report a good bug.
<ScottK> Yes.  Which do you want?
<tjaalton> the one when it froze
<tjaalton> or both, actually
<ScottK> You mean Xorg.0.log?
<tjaalton> yes
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I'll pastebin it in a moment (I have network, but no X on the box in question)
<ScottK> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/f4bcfe87d/
<ScottK> tjaalton: Sorry, withtout the trailing "/"
<tjaalton> ScottK: which one is this?
<ScottK> The most recent
<tjaalton> so you don't get a login screen? the log looks fine
<ScottK> I don't.  I just get a black screen
<tjaalton> there was a new intel uploaded yesterday, maybe downgrading it would help?
<ScottK> Here's a point.  startx works.  kdm doesn't.
<tjaalton> ah
<ScottK> Just tried that
<tjaalton> after the final line there should be the config/hal stuff
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/f3c2575d7 is now that I've logged in.
<ScottK> And then once I got into KDE via startx, the next regular boot works.
<tjaalton> huh
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> So something got screwed and a successful login cleared it.
<ScottK> In the future, if X just freezes, what's the most important thing to try and capture?
<tjaalton> if you can login via ssh, get a backtrace
<tjaalton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<ScottK> This particular system I have very little luck ssh'ing into, but I'll try.  thanks.
<tjaalton> if you can't switch the vt, then there's little you can do on just that system
<tjaalton> s/on/with/
<ScottK> OK.  I did try that and was unable to.
<tjaalton> maybe the gpu was wedged, there's intel-gpu-tools which might help to get a dump
<tjaalton> but that'd need sshd running AIUI
<ScottK> OK.  I'll install that so I'm more ready for next time.
<rickspencer3> bryce, are you online yet?
<bryce> rickspencer3, yes
<bryce> just did AMD call
<rickspencer3> bryce, so ... mesa 7.6
<rickspencer3> what are we going to do?
<bryce> well, I guess I can put it in a PPA so as people find they need it we have something they can upgrade to
<rickspencer3> bryce, I thought the current plan was to roll it out asap
<rickspencer3> with a plan to roll back if needed
<rickspencer3> and a set of criteria to trigger the roll back deciscin
<bryce> hang on, I've not read all the emails in the thread yet
<bryce> huh, ok
<bryce> rickspencer3, there is a debian package of it, so we just need to merge it with ubuntu changes
<rickspencer3> bryce, ok, the roll back plan will be key
<rickspencer3> talking to marjo atm
<tjaalton> thread?
<bryce> tjaalton, was offlist; wasn't looking likely when I went to bed, but it seems alberto, rick, and asac worked out an acceptable compromise for us
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> I think it's a no-brainer ;)
<rickspencer3> bryce, could you please answer pitti's second question for me?
<rickspencer3> <quote>
<rickspencer3> My other concern is that there doesn't seem to be a final 2.6.0
<rickspencer3> package, just a 2.6.1+gitsomething. If we upgrade to that, then we
<rickspencer3> have the very same problem again: a git snapshot instead of a stable
<rickspencer3> release. But if there's a tested 2.6.0 somewhere, let's get that
<rickspencer3> uploaded (it was pre-approved in LP #420803 anyway).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420803 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "FFe for updating -ati/mesa/libdrm git snapshots until their individual releases" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420803
<rickspencer3> </quote>
<rickspencer3> or tjaalton, or anybody ;)
<bryce> I've got the debian package and am just checking through our recent cherrypicks to see what can be dropped
<tjaalton> rickspencer3: if it's mesa he's referring to, we'd have a snapshot of the stable branch, not master
<rickspencer3> thanks tjaalton
<rickspencer3> I think bryce is packaging 2.6.0 for upload atm
<tjaalton> 7.6 was branched after it was released
<bryce> tjaalton, specifically, I'm merging from Debian's 7.6-1 package
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> there's only one new bug that I saw from the debian bugtracker that we might not yet have. it's freedesktop bug 24131
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24131 in Drivers/DRI/Radeon "radeon_bo_legacy.c:207: legacy_is_pending: Assertion `bo_legacy->is_pending <= bo->cref' failed" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24131
<jcristau> heh, i was going to say that
<tjaalton> :)
<jcristau> also maybe #550011
<jcristau> those are the two mesa bugs reported since 7.6 was uploaded to sid, afaik
<tjaalton> bryce: are you doing libdrm as well?
<bryce> tjaalton, after mesa
<bryce> tjaalton, or feel free to tackle it yourself if you have some time
 * tjaalton shows puppy-eyes to the wife
<tjaalton> no response, so I have some time ;)
<jcristau> hah, looks like i prepared 2.4.14 a while ago, but never pushed/uploaded
<tjaalton> nice
<jcristau> ah, now i remember, i stopped because libpthread-stubs in sid is broken
<jcristau> oh well
<tjaalton> still is?
<jcristau> yeah.  shouldn't affect libdrm other than adding a bogus dependency on it, though, so i'll go ahead
 * rickspencer3 visualized tjaalton pulling a pair of bloody eyeballs out of his pocket and showing them to his wife
<rickspencer3> close to Halloween I guess 
<tjaalton> <g>
<jcristau> there, done
<tjaalton> I've got "contacts" made of a split table tennis ball, they look rather nice
<tjaalton> bryce: mesa itself doesn't need the new libdrm, but it's a prereq for intel 2.9 ;)
<tjaalton> or at least recommended
<tjaalton> as part of the Q32k9 release
<ilPisano> hi, to use radeon KMS in karmic i only need to add the radeon.modeset=1 thing? (i have a r400)
<bryce> tjaalton, right
<bryce> ilPisano, it's kind of buggy but yeah
<ilPisano> and with KMS i will get DRI2? atm in my xorg.0.log (without KMS) i have "(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable"
<ilPisano> is normal?
<tormod> ilPisano, no that is not normal, for ati KMS = DRI2
<ilPisano> i got that with no kms option, if i enable kms i should not see that error message?
<tormod> ilPisano, right
<ilPisano> ty, will try :9
<ilPisano> :9
<tormod> ilPisano, sorry I did not see you wrote "without kms"
<ilPisano> :)
<tjaalton> hrm, how easy it would be to merge libdrm if the changes since 2.4.12-1u1 were done in git..
<tormod> tjaalton, merging with Debian?
<tjaalton> tormod: yes
<tjaalton> .14-1 was pushed 1h ago
<tormod> tjaalton, aha
<tormod> I was just about to make one for x-updates, I'll wait a bit then :)
<tormod> s/x-updates/xorg-edgers
<tjaalton> huh, 2.4.12+git20090801.45078630-0ubuntu1 was a mess
<tormod> tjaalton, so you are gonna get a new libdrm through in karmic?
<tjaalton> based on 2.4.9-2ubuntu1
<jcristau> sounds like fun
<tjaalton> tormod: we were discussing it before you joined
<tormod> let me browse the log then
<tjaalton> we'll see what comes from this
<tjaalton> jcristau: bad sarvatt :)
<bryce> tormod, we reached a compromise last night to get mesa 7.6, etc. in; we need to have a good plan to roll back the changes if there are serious issues
<tjaalton> bryce: what's "etc", intel 2.9 too?
<tormod> tjaalton, why do look at 2.4.12+etc when there is 2.4.13-1ubuntu1?
<tjaalton> tormod: I need to track the changed done between 2.4.12-1u1 and nwo
<tjaalton> *now
<tjaalton> *changes
<tjaalton> damn
<tjaalton> sticky kbd
<bryce> tjaalton, indeed, since it is mostly a bug fix release I got a go ahead on it; but we should do it on a different day from mesa so it'll be easier for testers to bisect if there are problems.
<tormod> bryce, sounds good, where was this discussed?
<tjaalton> bryce: was xserver discussed?
<bryce> tormod, unfortunately it was all off list
<bryce> tjaalton, yes I got an ok on that too :-)
<tjaalton> meh, I'll bypass 2.4.12+git200909... and just look at what's in .13-1u1
<jcristau> debian #548045 is a (ums) regression in 2.9, fwiw
<ubottu> Debian bug 548045 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "video-intel: [945GM] DVI monitor not detected" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/548045
<tjaalton> bryce: nice
<tjaalton> who cares about ums anyway ;)
<bryce> tormod, yeah I put in a complaint about how these decisions were reached, without involving us X folk, but we decided to separate the issue of how this all was decided, from making the correct decisions.  The former needs sorted out better, but the latter is the immediate focus.
<tormod> bryce, sounds good!
<tjaalton> indeed it does
<tjaalton> perhaps we could put a mesa 7.6-branch snapshot on a ppa right away, so if people report issues with 7.6 they could try it out immediately
<tjaalton> I see some memleak fixes there
<bryce> tjaalton, I've a copy of the package I'm working on at https://edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/ppa/+packages
<tormod> reading the log, what package is "2.6.0" ?
<bryce> tjaalton, code and patches are all sorted, just need to fill out the changelog
<tjaalton> tormod: a typo, I think
<bryce> tormod, that should be 7.6.0
<tormod> tjaalton, x-updates?
<tjaalton> tormod: makes sense
<bryce> x-updates == xorg-edgers
<tormod> tjaalton, you missed my e-mails on ubuntu-x ?
<tjaalton> looks like it :)
<tormod> I put mesa 7.6 into x-updates long time ago
<tormod> many people have been testing iy
<tormod> bryce, x-updates != xorg-edgers
<tormod> xorg-edgers has 7.7
<tjaalton> right, but a snapshot of the branch, ie. what will become 7.6.1
<tormod> tjaalton, it has
<tjaalton> ah ok
<tjaalton> good
<tormod> I updated it every day from before the RC1
<tormod> I had planned to make a new snapshot today
<tjaalton> maybe I should merge libdrm in the morning when feeling more awake
<tjaalton> I'll update my laptop to it
<tormod> but was thinking of doing a libdrm first, but I'll hold that off until you've finished the merge :)
<tjaalton> or, maybe via 7.6-1u1 first
<tormod> is 7.6-1 out?
<tjaalton> for a week now
<tormod> debian is alive again \o/
<jcristau> when was it not?
<tjaalton> right :)
<bryce> tjaalton, waiting til the morning is a good call
<rickspencer3> bryce, how's it going?
<bryce> I stuck a preliminary version in my ppa to check that it builds - https://edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bryce> I've built it successfully locally
<bryce> I want to fill in the changelog a bit more before uploading it
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> seems that Steve has some quite valid concerns regarding intil 2.9.0
<rickspencer3> -intel, that is
<rickspencer3> ah, I see you replied
<rickspencer3> apw, thoughts on -intel 2.9.0?
<rickspencer3> bryce, I'll install from your ppa
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> still buidling
<tormod> rickspencer3, just want to inform you that many people have been running mesa 7.6 packages from the x-updates PPA with luck
<rickspencer3> tormod, thanks
<rickspencer3> that is understood, and why we are considering it a fairly safe bet
<rickspencer3> the main problem is that we have limited time to complete the feedback loop on a wide set of machines
<rickspencer3> and if we want to update -intel as well, we are certainly complicating matters
<tormod> rickspencer3, yes it should have been pushed in earlier. but I am pretty confident it fixes a lot more than it would break
<rickspencer3> tormod, understood
<rickspencer3> we are trying to do the right thing
<tormod> sounds like a good plan
<rickspencer3> updating -intel as well is giving me some heart ache
<bryce> tormod, offhand do you know of bug report#'s which will be solved with mesa 7.6?
<jcristau> iirc intel 2.8.1 was pretty solid, compared to earlier releases?
<Duke`> hello, could someone test the following thing for me please: http://pastebin.com/m13b90154 ? I'm tracking a strange performance regression
<tormod> lp bugs? no I haven't looked much for it. but there are comments many places where people have been trying out xorg-edgers and say it's better - although that's mesa trunk
<tormod> the scary part about intel is if kernel patches are needed
<rickspencer3> tormod, I don't think we'll be doing it if it requires kernel patches
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should send a summary of these changes to ubuntu-devel list
<rickspencer3> allow some discussion
<jcristau> tormod: well it should run just fine on 2.6.31.2
<tormod> I am not saying that 2.9.0 requires kernel patches
<rickspencer3> (and include qa and roll back planning)
<tormod> just that many -intel bugs might need kernel patches (whether we ship with an old snapshot or with the 7.6 release)
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> right
<tormod> I think intel 2.9 is mostly bug fixes from 2.8. it's not the whole reorganisation we saw in earlier releases
<jcristau> 2.10 will be the 'no more ums' release
<Duke`> what is UMS?
<rickspencer3> tormod, if I install this:
<rickspencer3> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/756325/+listing-archive-extra
<rickspencer3> will I get the intended version of -intel?
<tormod> rickspencer3, you should install the libdrm from the same ppa
<rickspencer3> so the changes are:
<rickspencer3> 1. mesa 7.6
<rickspencer3> 2. libdrm
<rickspencer3> 3. -intel
<rickspencer3> If I install that now, i will have what will be in Karmic on Friday?
<tormod> rickspencer3, all the packages in the xorg-edgers ppa kind of depend on each other, so you better take them all
<rickspencer3> oh?
<tormod> rickspencer3, note that xorg-edgers has mesa 7.7 (that's the edge)
<tormod> rickspencer3, you probably want to try mesa from x-updates ppa
<rickspencer3> tormod, I just want to set up my computer so it has the exact bits being proposed
<rickspencer3> ah
<tormod> rickspencer3, get mesa 7.6 from x-updates and -intel 2.9.0 from drivers-only
<rickspencer3> tormod, so I don't need a libdrm as well?
<rickspencer3> just the mesa and -intel from x updates?
<tormod> rickspencer3, no not for x-updates, it is built against the karmic libdrm
<tormod> -intel from "drivers-only" ppa (also no new dependencies)
<rickspencer3> (sorry to be dense, but I want to be crystal clear)
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> so, there is no proposal to update karmic's libdrm from what is currently in karmic?
<tormod> rickspencer3, ideally you build: libdrm -> mesa -> xserver -> ddx
<rickspencer3> so could you educate me on how this is going to go down for karmic?
<rickspencer3> as it seems that what is proposed is just a surgical replacement of mesa, and another replacement of -intel
<tormod> rickspencer3, there is I think. you _can_ take libdrm 2.4.14 from xorg-edgers, mesa from x-updates and -intel from drivers-only
<rickspencer3> when the new mesa goes in, that causes a rebuild of the other components?
<tormod> this will give you pretty much what we anticipate for karmic
<rickspencer3> what's the "pretty much" factor?
<rickspencer3> modula future patches for bug fixes?
<tormod> rickspencer3, no, you don't really need to rebuild xserver and dds after mesa updates, unless major rework has been done
<tormod> pretty much = if some features in the mesa build checks for features in the installed libdrm, these will not be taken in in these ppas
<rickspencer3> I think I'll wait until stuff gets uploaded as normal
<tormod> same for ddx, some features are built depending on the installed libdrm, hence the ideal build order
<rickspencer3> I think I'll spend so much time having you guys explain everything to me, that my testing will be of no hel
<rickspencer3> but, it's good to understand a little better what's going on
<bryce> ok I think the mesa 7.6 package is good to go now
<tormod> rickspencer3, it's just adding the xorg-edgers ppa, install libdrm, remove xorg-edgers, add x-updates and card drivers and update
<bryce> rickspencer3, ok uploaded.
<rickspencer3> sweet
<bryce> yeah this stuff can all get complicated
<tormod> bryce, great
<rickspencer3> so dist-upgrade in a few hours, and we've got new mesa
<bryce> in our situation right now, we're a bit lucky in that none of these pieces interdepend on each other or on anything else (like the kernel) that we don't have
<rickspencer3> tomorrow, same thing with -intel, I suppose
<bryce> right
<rickspencer3> wasn't their a third piece to update?
<tormod> rickspencer3, it will be much less dramatic than say, replace init after feature freeze ;)
<rickspencer3> tormod, please, don't go there
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 clutches chest
<bryce> libdrm and xorg-server are also in scope to do, those are both quite minor and just bug fix releases
<rickspencer3> tormod, we are quite worried because of our experience in Jaunty
<bryce> "in scope as options to do"
<rickspencer3> bryce, ack
<rickspencer3> do you need freeze exceptions for those?
<tormod> rickspencer3, jaunty shipped with -intel 2.5 instead of the released 2.6 IIRC
<bryce> dunno, but I'll go ahead and file FFes for them anyway
<rickspencer3> tormod, right, I don't think the situations are comparible
<bryce> I think they should be quite straightforward, but any extra public review cannot hurt
<tormod> and for everything else than -intel, jaunty was a great step forward
<rickspencer3> so I was just referring to the emotions, not the logic of the situation
<tormod> the -intel guys were open about things going backwards a bit for a while, and it did. the situation now is different for sure
<tormod> rickspencer3, we have so few ubuntu X resources so we have to play well with upstream. but now I going into that longer discussion, let's focus on karmic now :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I think the right things are happening now
<bryce> rickspencer3, shall I put a note about mesa 7.6 to ubuntu-devel, or do you want to do that?
<rickspencer3> bryce, could you please
<tormod> karmic just got a lot more karma :)
<rickspencer3> bryce, you may want to mention *as planned*
<rickspencer3> *occording to our previous plan*
<rickspencer3> *as scheduled*
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> ;)
<bryce> alright, on it
<rickspencer3> hehe
<tormod> I have heard about only one regression on 7.6 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2009-September/000631.html) and it got fixed today
<tormod> (just after I made the new x-updates snapshot, of course)
<bryce> Hrm.
<bryce>  Rejected:
<bryce>  mesa_7.6-1ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 7.6-1ubuntu1 <=
<bryce>  7.6.0~git20090817.7c422387-0ubuntu8
<jcristau> i guess you get to rename it to 7.6.0-1u1
<bryce> yep
<tormod> bryce, maybe you want to cherrypick the above bug fix before you reupload :)
<bryce> too late
<bryce> but you're right
<tormod> wait till the new libdrm anyway, so it builds in order :)
<bryce> ok
<jcristau> doesn't matter, really
<tormod> I guess not, in this case
<jbarnes> how do I disable services at boot in the brave new world of native upstart scripts?
<jbarnes> the services applet seems to have disappeared
<Ng> I've seen suggestions to rename the /etc/init/foo.conf to foo.conf.disabled, but I'm not sure how Correct that is
<jbarnes> I'll try it
<jbarnes> wanted to be able to start it later possibly
<rickspencer3> hi jbarnes
<jbarnes> rickspencer3: hi
<bryce>  <alanc> that's not a bug, it's rendering in Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month 8-)
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, I checked in #ubuntu-devel for you
<rickspencer3> indeed, you are kind of on your own, adding and removing files from /etc/init I am afraid
<jbarnes> oh well
<jbarnes> rickspencer3: thanks
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, sorry, I will log a bug for you
<rickspencer3> essentially, the applet will need to be ported
<jbarnes> rickspencer3: btw did you see the X release process changes we discussed at XDC?
 * jbarnes digs up a link
<jbarnes> http://www.x.org/wiki/XServer
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, I did see a reference, but haven't had time to look closely
<jbarnes> bryce, rickspencer3 ^^
 * rickspencer3 reads
<jbarnes> if it works people could start thinking about moving things around
<jbarnes> might be good to have kernel release, then X, then gnome, then distros
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, is there somewhere in there that I could help?
<jbarnes> maybe, I haven't looked at the latest page
<jbarnes> I'd ping peter & xorg-devel
<jbarnes> peter hutterer that is
<rickspencer3> I'm not excatly made of free time, but I think we could spare some PM-type resources
<rickspencer3> nice to see that they RM lined up
<rickspencer3> that is great
<jbarnes> yeah
<jbarnes> we'll see if it sticks
<rickspencer3> well, I'll see if I can pick up a couple hours of busy work from it
<rickspencer3> free up the engineers
<jbarnes> cool
<jbarnes> bug herding and nagging would both be big helps I think
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> "those who can't do, nag"
 * rickspencer3 feels hair get a bit pointier
<jbarnes> haha
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-08
<bryce> jbarnes, yeah was looking at that earlier, sounded like people were pretty geared up about it at XDC
<bryce> jbarnes, I'm still waiting to see what the actual dates will be
<jbarnes> yeah
<bryce> jbarnes, currently it seems X releases are timed for maximal angst on our end.  Too late to make it by our freeze dates, but early enough prior to our release that we look bad by not including the latest stuff in our release.  
<bryce> in my ideal world, we'd see X releases reliably out by the end of January and the end of July
<jbarnes> yeah
<bryce> er, s/July/August/
<jbarnes> I was telling rickspencer3 I just want to see them come out reliably in the first place
<jbarnes> the stable releases have been ok (1.6.x) but the major releases have been all over the place
<bryce> yep
<rickspencer3> exactly
<rickspencer3> once there is a cadence, it can be adjusted
<jbarnes> right
<jbarnes> reliably wrong is better than unreliably wrong :)
<rickspencer3> as much as I'd love to see it, I don't the world is necessarily going to revolve around Ubuntu release dates ;)
<bryce> I know I can hardly complain, since fedora puts a lot of resources to help with releases so it meets their schedule and we don't, but I'd hope that wasn't the only consideration for when release dates are set
<jbarnes> I haven't heard much discussion of distro release dates in the schedule discussion for X
<jbarnes> another way to handle it would be like xf86-video-intel
<jbarnes> just release frequently enough that any distro can pick up something that's not too stale
<jbarnes> (of course having *stable* releases is a prerequisite too)
<bryce> yeah that'd be about perfect
<bryce> then we could pick and choose
<bryce> but yeah at least things are going in the right direction
<bryce> jbarnes, since LL is going to be LTS we'll probably be off a bit schedule-wise anyway since we'll be locking things down much earlier than usual.  So we'll probably miss the 1.8 cycle entirely this go around
<tjaalton> bryce: it'd make sense to have the same version as squeeze, so it might be wise to coordinate things with them
<tjaalton> I know that squeeze will be frozen in December, but there should be a 1.8beta by then
<bryce> tjaalton, mind acking bug 446080?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446080 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "FFe for updating -intel to 2.9.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446080
<tjaalton> bryce: sure
<tjaalton> done
<bryce> thanks.  ok I'm done for... bed
<tjaalton> night :)
<tjaalton> huh, I wonder why libdrm 2.4.14 fails to build because dh_install complains about missing files (usr/include/drm/radeon_* "not installed to anywhere), while 2.4.13 builds just fine
<tjaalton> could it be due to the new standards-version?
<tjaalton> nope
<tjaalton> including those in libdrm-dev.install makes it build, so I'll just add them there
<jcristau> is it in git?
<tjaalton> the failing one is
<jcristau> origin/ubuntu has 2.4.12
<tjaalton> ah, I've not pushed it yet
<jcristau> ah ok
<tjaalton> thought you meant if the environment had something to do with it
<jcristau> what's in your debian/libdrm-dev.install?
<tjaalton> it's the same as in git now
<tjaalton> if I add radeon*, it builds
<jcristau> i'd have thought usr/include/* would catch that
<tjaalton> 2.4.13-1u1 had the same files, but it didn't complain
<tjaalton> maybe I'll just add them then
<jcristau> and it used --fail-missing?
<tjaalton> yes
<jcristau> weird
<tjaalton> hmm right
<tjaalton> we've changed that wildcard before, because there were conflicts with linux-libc-dev
<tjaalton> so it's not includ/* anymore
<tjaalton> +e
<jcristau> in the debian branch, we rm the conflicting files in debian/rules
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> so I could change it back
<tjaalton> heh, actually it was like that in .13-1u1
<tjaalton> no wonder it didn't show up in the debdiff
<tjaalton> pushed what I have now
<tjaalton> only the changelog entry missing, then it's good to go
<jcristau> cool
<tjaalton> uploaded -1u0.1 to my ppa for sanity checking
<tjaalton> bryce: ^^ libdrm is ready, but I didn't upload it to karmic yet. I'll be mostly away the next hours, but will check here when I can, and upload it once it's ack'ed (by you, I guess)
<brobostigon> good afternoon all.
<brobostigon> bryce: hello, popey pointed me in your direction, and asked me to ask you politly to have a look at bug 441284, could you please have a quick look at it for me, please. 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441284 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion "visual artifacts in parts of the screen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441284
<rickspencer3eee> bryce, are you online yet? has mesa 7.6 melted the world?
<tseliot> rickspencer3eee: not yet, I guess :-P
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, no bug reports
<brobostigon> bryce: could you have a quick look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/441284, please. 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441284 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion "visual artifacts in parts of the screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<brobostigon> bryce: shall i add a screenshot aswell?
<bryce> brobostigon, yes
<brobostigon> bryce: ok, i will try as best quality as i can.
<bryce> brobostigon, since I'm pretty tied up with release stuff, I am not planning on looking at -siliconmotion bugs before release.  However, if you take the bug upstream, and they provide a patch that fixes it, I can consider including it
<bryce> time is short though... we only got effectively a week
<brobostigon> bryce: ok, i will do that.
<brobostigon> bryce: thank you for your help.
<mac_v> bryce: mesa7.6 causes crashes for me :( > Bug 436546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436546 in cairo-dock-core "X crashes when using compiz cube and cairo-dock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436546
<tjaalton> bryce: looks like bug 446425 is related to mesa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446425 in xorg "artifacts with kwin-compositing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446425
<tjaalton> mac_v: that's older than the upload last night
<mac_v> tjaalton: still crashes :/
<mac_v> nothing has changed
<tjaalton> but it's not a regression due to the upload, there's a difference :)
<mac_v> oh ;)
<tjaalton> bryce: should I upload the libdrm merge to main? built fine on my ppa
<bryce> hrm, lp is not letting me edit descriptions
<bryce> tjaalton, go for it
<tjaalton> bryce: great thanks
<bryce> btw I uploaded -intel about 30 min ago
<tjaalton> 2.9.0?
<bryce> yes
<tjaalton> ok, more reason to upload libdrm then :)
<tjaalton> aiui it build-depends on 2.4.14
<bryce>  libdrm-dev (>= 2.4.11),
<bryce> should be ok; but might be worth rebuilding after libdrm goes in anyway
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> uploaded
<tjaalton> gone again -> :)
<brobostigon> bryce: ok, i have added a screenshot to my bug, you mean take it upstream as in to xorgs own bug tracker?
<jbarnes> why does my rhythmbox icon have a black rectangle around it
<jbarnes> in the notification area
<jbarnes> it used to have little sound waves coming out while playing
<rickspencer3> ok, if jbarnes is discussing icons this close to release, this give me lots of confidence in the xorg stack for karmic
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, atm, my doesn't have a rectangle, it has little blue waves
 * rickspencer3 is glad to be talking about icons rather than xorg crashers :)
<jbarnes> rickspencer3: heh
<jbarnes> this is actually on jaunty
<rickspencer3> oh?
<jbarnes> at some point I just started getting a black rectangle
<jbarnes> looks funky
<rickspencer3> ok, Jaunty is dead to me :)
<rickspencer3> that is weird
<rickspencer3> jbarnes, for reals, xorg seems quite improved in Karmic compared to Jaunty, thanks for your ongoing engagement in that
<jbarnes> http://www.virtuousgeek.org/Screenshot.png
<jbarnes> rickspencer3: yeah we've stabilized things a lot
<Duke`> okay, latest libdrm in xorg-edgers PPA totally breaks my Xorg :( it seems the intel driver go in an infinite loop, because it never go further than "(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers."
<Duke`> I had to revert to the previous versions (from october 4th, Sarvatt's packages)
<bryce> rickspencer3, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_karmic_mesa&num=1
<rickspencer3> bryce, what's the top line report?
<bryce> rickspencer3, lookin' good
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> and did I see -intel went out?
<bryce> yes, just sent it this morning after pitti thumbs-upped it
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> was there one more major change coming
<rickspencer3> ?
<bryce> rickspencer3, I've also done a scouring through Xorg for any regressions for mesa.  I did find one bug report that might be caused by it, on an old radeon R250 chip when running Kubuntu.  Bug 446425.  I've forwarded it upstream.  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446425 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[R250] Kubuntu: artifacts with kwin-compositing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446425
<bryce> rickspencer3, it is a minor corruption issue, but worth getting fixed at some point
<bryce> rickspencer3, yes the one remaining bit is xorg-server; I'm going to work on that package today.  I wanted to catch up on mesa stuff before starting on that.
<bryce> rickspencer3, btw that 100% X CPU bug has turned out to actually be not an X bug
<rickspencer3> right
<bryce> rickspencer3, it seems some crypto service was stealing vt7 and breaking X.  pitti is following up on it
<rickspencer3> bryce, should it be assigned to pitti?
<Amaranth> I've got someone who may have a regression caused by mesa
 * rickspencer3 cries
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, is there a bug #?
<Amaranth> Getting them to file one now
<Amaranth> Until about an hour ago everything worked great but now X crashes when they open firefox...
<Amaranth> Radeon X300
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> that sounds quite ugly
<Amaranth> Considering they just quit IRC when I asked to try with compiz turned off I'm thinking that didn't fix it
<Amaranth> Is mesa used for cairo? :)
<rickspencer3> :(
<jcristau> Amaranth: no
<Amaranth> jcristau: I know, was joking
<Amaranth> They never came back either
<bryce> the mesa 7.6 changelog indicates a good bit of change for R300 class hardware, so indeed it could have resulted in a bug on X300.  I'd like to see that bug report if it comes in.
<bryce> hmm, another kubuntu/kwin bug - 446578
<rickspencer3eee> bryce: did you see Amaranth's?
<Amaranth> ?
<rickspencer3eee> Amaranth: I was offline for a few minutes
<rickspencer3eee> you mentioned a user with a radeon card that might be experiencing a regression
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, I saw his comment but don't know if a bug got filed on it yet
<bryce> <bryce> the mesa 7.6 changelog indicates a good bit of change for R300 class hardware, so indeed it could have resulted in a bug on X300.  I'd like to see that bug report if it comes in.
<Amaranth> I don't think one did
<Amaranth> The user never came back
<rickspencer3eee> ?oh
<bryce> if he does, point him my way
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, 446578 is the first report that I think is going to score as "serious" for us
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, note that both the regressions reported so far are against kwin/kubuntu
<rickspencer3eee> yup
<rickspencer3eee> and radeon?
<bryce> right
<Amaranth> bryce: That reminds me, fun bug
<Amaranth> bryce: It seems that even thought glxinfo -l says GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE is 2048 for ati users it is 1024
<Amaranth> Unless you use KMS
 * Amaranth tries to find the bug
<Amaranth> bryce: bug 444139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444139 in compiz "Background and full screen apps don't show up when Normal Visual Effects on (Radeon 7500) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444139
<bryce> Amaranth, ah yes iirc there was a similar issue on intel a while back
<bryce> Amaranth, that's probably a driver issue.  However I don't know if I want to fiddle those settings this late
<bryce> Amaranth, possibly there's already a patch upstream - it'd be in the xf86-video-ati git tree if it exists
<Amaranth> There is no way for us to properly detect this either
<Amaranth> nothing jumps out at me
<bryce> yeah me either
<bryce> I'll forward the bug upstream
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, btw I've alerted -ati upstream that they may be getting some priority radeon bug reports from us due to mesa 7.6
<bryce> <agd5f> bryce: sounds good
<rickspencer3eee> bryce: do you think they are addressable in this tight time frame?
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, quite possibly
<rickspencer3eee> I don't want to get wrapped up in an endless chasing of tails, but ...
<rickspencer3eee> I also don't want to give up too early
<bryce> rickspencer3eee, they may already have patches for the bugs since we're trailing a bit behind their git head
<rickspencer3eee> bryce: right
<rickspencer3eee> the point I tried to make in the rollback criteria is that we should fear *undiagnosable* issues
<bryce> yeah I let them know we have a small window of opportunity, and the qa team will be making their determination for go/no-go
<bryce> ahh
<rickspencer3eee> yeah, so maybe this isn't hard to diagnose
<rickspencer3eee> in which case, we shouldn't turn off progress
<rickspencer3eee> also, it seems a bit isolated ... only one scenario seems to be causing issues atm
<bryce> mostly I want to ensure upstream recognizes them as priorities.  Sometimes -ati ignores upstreamed bug reports if they're not pertinent, but they're good if I flag them as priorities to us
<rickspencer3eee> yeah
<rickspencer3eee> bryce: seems that -intel is having no issues as of yet?
<bryce> none reported so far
<bryce> and a number of positive reports
<rickspencer3eee> great
 * rickspencer3eee crosses finders wrt radeon bug
 * Amaranth still gets no backlight control with intel 2.9 :/
<Amaranth> That part relies on kernel changes, doesn't it?
<bryce> yes
<Amaranth> apt-get source linux-image-generic-2.6.30-12 here I come
<Amaranth> err, except the real version with the real naming scheme :P
<bryce> Amaranth, yeah with -intel so much of the code now lives in the kernel that the ddx driver updates are not nearly as significant as they used to be
<Amaranth> I'm using xorg-edgers but I can't boot with nomodeset anymore, btw
<bryce> mm, perhaps upstream has begun the excising of UMS
<jcristau> "begun"
<jcristau> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=b9b159c49854d8d9d2207946bb583537bb0d48d6
<Amaranth> I get this awesome strobe light effect as X apparently tries to start about 30 times a second :P
<Amaranth> Can't even login on tty1
<jcristau> 56 files changed, 120 insertions, 17939 deletions
<bryce> jcristau, jesus
<jcristau> (and that's not even all of it)
<bryce> so yeah
<Amaranth> So at this point the intel driver only works on linux?
<bryce> Amaranth, guessing -intel git will be a bit rocky for a bit
<jcristau> Amaranth: yes
<jcristau> but it was already unusable for a few releases now without gem
<Amaranth> so now I _really_ need to see if I get backlight support with a kernel change
<Amaranth> Where would I find the patches/git for that?
<bryce> the kernel team has a crack of the day repo with upstream snapshots of the kernel
<bryce> heya tormod
<tormod> hi bryce
<tormod> seems we had a mid-air collision in an interesting bug report
<ScottK> At least reboots are fast with a new kernel seems like every day.
<bryce> tormod, yep
<tormod> bryce, are you gonna push the new mesa to git
<bryce> tormod, no, go ahead if you'd like
<Amaranth> time to try out 2.6.32-rc3
<bryce> embarrassingly, I don't know how to do the fdo/debian/ubuntu new release merge trickery
<tormod> bryce, I don't think I can, I am only member of collab-maint
<jcristau> tormod: that's fixable.
<tormod> jcristau, what's my next excuse gonna be then? :)
<Amaranth> no luck, still no backlight property
<Amaranth> time for ppa-purge, I guess
<tormod> Amaranth, using radeonhd?
<Amaranth> intel
<Amaranth> MacBook4,1
<tormod> jcristau, I have dreamt of having xorg-edgers branches on g.d.o, would that be possible?
<jcristau> probably
<tormod> in the best case, you could pick from them into experimental :)
<Amaranth> there, much better, nomodeset ftw :)
<ScottK> bryce: I confirmed Bug #432521 is still a problem after today's updates.  Do you have an opinion about the proposed patch in the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<bryce> Amaranth, does https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/417770 sound relevant for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417770 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965GM] kernel backlight control method missing for macbooks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcristau> ScottK: does TerminateServer=true in the kdm config work around the issue?
<Amaranth> bryce: yep, that's the one
<ScottK> jcristau: I didn't retry that after today's updates, but it did before.
<ScottK> I don't know what the side effects of that are.
<Amaranth> bryce: oh, wait, maybe not
<Amaranth> FATAL: Error inserting mbp_nvidia_bl (/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc3-generic/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/mbp_nvidia_bl.ko): No such device
<Amaranth> Nope, not going to help me :/
<bryce> ScottK, I'd want to see the patch accepted upstream before we pull it into karmic.  The way that patch is written, it adds new behavior for all Intel video cards, so regression risk is a touch high for this stage in the release
<ScottK> bryce: OK.  This is a significant issue for Kubuntu, so I'd appreciate it if you could discuss it with upstream then.
<jcristau> ScottK: i'd say TerminateServer is the best workaround.  it makes it behave as gdm, and shouldn't have any downsides
<jcristau> assuming it still works
<ScottK> jcristau: The problem is we don't have a good way to enforce that on upgrades.
<ScottK> If we can avoid having a release note that requires everyone to manually edit config files as root, I'd really prefer it.
<bryce> ScottK, at the moment I'm focusing on regressions for these recent uploads.  It would be great if you have a kubuntu guy that would address that patch with upstream.
<jcristau> the default can't be changed inside kdm, it's necessarily in the config file?
<jcristau> sadness.
<ScottK> Well if I was going to patch KDM, I'd have the same problem with wanting upstream buy in.  KDM code is notoriously fiddly.
<ScottK> bryce: This is a regression.
<bryce> ScottK, other regressions are more of a priority for me at the moment
<ScottK> OK
<bryce> (all of which are affecting kubuntu/kwin users... it would be great if the kubuntu team had an xorg specialist that could work with us on these kinds of kde-specific xorg bugs, since I no longer really test kubuntu stuff myself anymore)
<ScottK> It'd be great if we had a number of resources we don't in the Kubuntu team.
<bryce> heh, there got to be so many comments on bug 359392 that launchpad times out before it can display them
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392/+text)
<tormod> now we will be DOS'ing lp by clicking on that link to see what it is about :)
<bryce> tormod, that's that old X freeze bug from jaunty
<bryce> I was curious what's going on with it these days but guess I'll never know
<tormod> bryce, maybe you can look it up at staging.lp.net
<tormod> bryce, or use launchpadlib :)
<bryce> I was just idly curious since I would like to recycle the ppas I set up for it to use for these kwin bugs.  But I just made a new ppa instead.
<tormod> will you try reverting suokko's commit in question?
<bryce> (https://edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/black)
<bryce> tormod, exactly
<tormod> bryce, trick: run debian/rules patch and unpatch before uploading ;)
<tormod> bryce, I was actually thinking of fdo 24131, another of suokko's commits. a pity he's not on #radeon now
<bryce> aw rats
<bryce> is there a lp bug corresponding to fdo 24131?
<tormod> yes, you were just commenting on it earlier
<tormod> there KMS works fine
<ScottK> bryce: Do you have a list of the kwin bugs you're looking at?
<tormod> what is kwin doing that compiz etc is not?
<ScottK> Working with KDE
<tormod> ScottK, I mean, opengl-wise
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> I know it approaches some things differently, but not the details.
<ScottK> I recall we had a patch in Intrepid that helped Compiz be faster and did very bad things to Kwin.
 * ScottK is not a video expert at all.
<bryce> tormod, ok fixed the patch in the ppa.  I forgot to actually invert it
<tormod> :) I wondered about that when I saw the patch header
<Amaranth> ScottK: That would be the no backfill patch, iirc
<Amaranth> It made GNOME faster and KDE full of garbage
<ScottK> Amaranth: Yeah.  That's the one.
<Amaranth> Too bad without it fglrx users get a terrible experience
<Amaranth> maybe with Qt 4.6 we can put it back in? :)
<ScottK> Well sort it out with upstream then, don't just use distro specific hacks that break other things.
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> I think it should get sorted out upstream.
<Amaranth> The hack comes from ajax
<Amaranth> There is no proper upstream fix possible
<ScottK> Not saying it's a bad hack, just that it is.
<ScottK> Then we shouldn't rely on it.
<Amaranth> Well once Qt joins the modern world and uses _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST it doesn't hurt anymore ;)
<bryce> ScottK, bugs 410711 and 446578 are the recent regressions I'm focusing on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410711 in xorg-server "Xvfb failed to start on sparc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446578 in mesa "[RS690M] newest mesa update makes kwin compositing constantly crash to kdm" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446578
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Amaranth> bryce: that second one looks similar to the X300 user I was talking to earlier
<Amaranth> But compiz instead of kwin
<bryce> hmm whoops.  I mispasted
<bryce> ScottK, the two bugs are 446578 and 446425
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> bryce: Thanks.  I agree those are more important.
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-09
<maxb> Karmic seems to have a bug where "Lock screen" doesn't DPMS-off monitors. Would this be likely to be an X server bug?
<superm1> bryce, were you aware that the options to force VESA on the live disk don't appear to do anything anymore?
<superm1> i bet ever since xorg.conf was removed that option stopped doing anything useful
<bryce> superm1, no wasn't aware.  bug#?
<superm1> bryce, someone in another IRC channel was just raising it
<superm1> i dont know that there is a bug number for it
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/423969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423969 in casper "Live CD: "Safe Graphics Mode" not working" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> thx
<bryce> superm1, that bug is a bit ambiguous as to where things are failing exactly
<bryce> I kind of hate it when people say "didn't work" - leaves too much open to interpretation ;-)
<bryce> superm1, in any case the kernel doesn't pay any attention to xorg.conf, so whether it's there or not should have no bearing on whether or not the xforcevesa option works or not
<superm1> bryce, well xforcevesa used to spit out a different xorg.conf
<superm1> since xorg.conf is gone, nothing happens
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> yeah dunno on that.  what exactly produces the xorg.conf?  not the kernel surely...?
<superm1> well originally was done by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which was called from casper
<superm1> casper is just the package that gets put into the initramfs for all the live disk magic stuff
<superm1> scripts/casper-bottom/20xconfig is what used to make an xorg.conf
<superm1> so really it was capser that called into the xserver-xorg postinst that used to do it
<superm1> *casper
<superm1> but that guy has two separate issues in that bug
<superm1> 1) Not working with the default config
<superm1> 2) xforcevesa doesn't actually force VESA
<bryce> mm
<bryce> well if it is implemented by calling dpkg-reconfigure, yeah that no longer generates an xorg.conf anymore
<superm1> yeah
<bryce> but not sure how to work around that
<bryce> I mean, it could just copy in a static xorg.conf that lists vesa as the driver, and that'd probably do just as good
<superm1> i think so
<bryce> in this case nothing else really needs configured
<superm1> so if you just look for xforcevesa on /proc/cmdline in xserver-xorg.postinst, copy over a static file in such situations, nothing has to be changed for casper
<bryce> tjaalton, I see you've dealt with breakages with this option before, do you have an opinion here?
<bryce> uh, how did I walk into getting an action item on this one
<bryce> :-)
<bryce> I was thinking casper would copy in the xorg.conf so we didn't have to mess with any of the dpkg-reconfigure business
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> yeah i think ditching the dpkg-reconfigure business is the better solution and just doing it in casper
<superm1> where would the static xorg.conf live though?
<bryce> I'm imaging it'd be no more than half a dozen lines.  It could be as trivial as an echo or print statement in some script
<superm1> bryce, http://pastebin.com/f44399ec1
<superm1> if you can put a static xorg.conf somewhere on the system, that pastebin would do the trick in casper
<superm1> bryce, or if you can give me the xorg conf i'll just put it in casper with a echo > /root/etc/X11/xorg.conf < EOF
<bryce> ok standby
<bryce> http://pastebin.com/m43aae492
<superm1> wow that's all that's necessary? :)
<bryce> we might be able to trim it down further, but that's one I've actually tested
<bryce> like maybe we could leave out the Monitor section, but I'm not certain
<bryce> (this is the xorg.conf.failsafe that we use for the bulletproof-x mode)
<superm1> what's another 60 bytes, rather know it would work
<bryce> right
<superm1> okay i'll commit and upload this to casper then: http://pastebin.com/f4b671042
<bryce> I really need to learn casper
<bryce> ok, if that works in casper it looks good to me from an xorg pov
<superm1> cool.  won't be able to (easily) test until a new daily iso
<bryce> it occurs to me that we could actually make xorg-server itself recognize and respect xforcevesa
<bryce> but that might be madness.
<bryce> not sure
<bryce> LL perhaps
<superm1> oh you mean for any boot, not just live media?
<bryce> yeah
<superm1> well hopefully xforcevesa doesn't have to be used very often in the first place anyway
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> boy I tell you, having a kid really sucks up your freetime
<tjaalton> try having three ;)
<tjaalton> two of them on my lap right now
<tjaalton> bryce: re: vesa, the solution looks good
<bryce> ok great
<bryce> tjaalton, btw I reviewed all changes for xserver 1.6.5
<bryce> about a third of the patches we already have
<bryce> another third I think we definitely want, even if we must cherrypick
<bryce> the other third I think are lower importance, but look safe enough
<tjaalton> yeah, great
<bryce> there's just one patch that I worry about - the one that removed the DGA code and required the patch in 1.6.5
<bryce> I'm debating about whether to put in a FFe for the whole thing, or just cherrypick
<bryce> what do you think?
<bryce> a plus to cherrypicking is that I can do that all in git
<bryce> if it merges from debian, I'm not very good at that
<tjaalton> heh
<bryce> er, "if we merge"
<tjaalton> I'm for pulling the whole thing, as usual :)
<bryce> even though it'll take a FFe?
<tjaalton> yes, if it was generally accepted already
<bryce> and probably handholding me through a git merge (or letting xorg-server escape git control *grin*)
<tjaalton> sure :)
<tjaalton> the former :)
<bryce> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/files/xserver-1.6.4-patches.ods
<bryce> that's my worksheet for how the patches all fall out
<bryce> I'm thinking of reverting the DGA patch entirely.  AIUI it's removing dead code so is technically not a "bug fix" and seems to just introduce regression potential (evidenced by the .4 regression)
<tjaalton> yep, that would work too
<tjaalton> Saima (3), can already use the remote to select programs from the VDR menu.. makes my life easier :)
<tjaalton> ..until she wants to build a puzzle
<bryce> heh
<bryce> Dutch and I spent the evening staring at the fish tank.  Quite fascinating
<bryce> he can hold his head up on his own for the most part now, which is pretty amazing (he's only 4 weeks old)
<tjaalton> boys are stronger ;)
<tjaalton> bryce: when were you planning to merge xserver?
<bryce> do you feel like walking me through it tonight?
<tjaalton> like 12h from now?
<tjaalton> or your night?-)
<bryce> actually I meant now
<bryce> 12h from now would work to though
<tjaalton> works better, I need to get to work first
<tjaalton> will take 15min
<bryce> ok
<bryce> ping me whenever you're ready
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, I'm here
<tjaalton> took a bit longer :)
<bryce> heya
<bryce> just finishing up FFe
<tjaalton> ok
<bryce> I figure even if we end up just doing cherrypicks, we'll want git updated for LL
<bryce> bug 447010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447010 in xorg-server "FFe for updating xorg-server to 1.6.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447010
<bryce> alright, walk me through it
<tjaalton> 1.6.5 isn't out yet btw, and if we revert the dga change we can just merge 1.6.4-2
<bryce> okay
<tjaalton> since 1.6.5 has only that one change to fix the mess
<tjaalton> anyway
<tjaalton> first the usual stuff: git fetch
<tjaalton> that'll update the default remote branches, in this case origin/*
<tjaalton> then if you are in the local ubuntu branch, run git pull
<tjaalton> it'll update the local branch to match the remote
<bryce> s/1.6.5/1.6.4-2/
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> git fetch ; git pull done
<tjaalton> ok, then it's just to merge the tag we want: git merge xorg-server-2_1.6.4-2
<tjaalton> note that zsh tab-completes it ;)
<tjaalton> now you'll see that some files have merge conflicts
<bryce> 3 conflicts
<tjaalton> right, and to resolve them, you can either edit them directly, or use git mergetool
<tjaalton> there are a number of frontends for it, I've used meld
<tjaalton> but I don't know if it's still broken in karmic
<tjaalton> I'll check
<tjaalton> seems to be
<tjaalton> do you have meld installed?
<bryce> nope
<tjaalton> I think it helps in visualizing what happens, so install it
<tjaalton> and then run git mergetool
<bryce> alright
<bryce> huh, reminds me of clearcase
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> ok, so it has three versions of the changelog visible (the first file with a conflict)
<bryce> do I edit the middle one?
<tjaalton> the left one is from the ubuntu branch, the right one is the remote version, and the middle one is what you edit
<tjaalton> so, it doesn't always figure out what chunks should go where, so you'll end up editing it by hand
<tjaalton> you can delete the markers away, and move the debian changes on top
<tjaalton> so that the versions are in correct order
<tjaalton> the merged part will still look red though, bad meld
<tjaalton> if the merge-arrows would work, it would be more straightforward
<tjaalton> once you've finished editing it, quit meld
<tjaalton> it'll offer saving the middle version, accept that
<tjaalton> then mergetool will show debian/control being in conflict, and open meld again
<tjaalton> hrm, libaudit-dev is still in universe
<tjaalton> kees: ^^ :)
<bryce> ok, merged changelog, control, and series
<bryce> not 100% sure on control tho
<tjaalton> that was fast :)
<tjaalton> if you dropped libaudit-dev from the build-deps, it's fine
<bryce> ah yeah wasn't sure what to do with libaudit-dev
<tjaalton> since it's still in universe
<bryce> I left it... shoudl I drop it?
<bryce> ok
<tjaalton> there was also avr32 added to the list of archs for libselinux-dev
<bryce> yup
<bryce> I like how meld showed just that bit in red
<tjaalton> you can change it after mergetool has finished, no problem
<tjaalton> yes, and the rest of the changes in green, so you can also review the diff
<bryce> ok, edited 184_virtual_devices_autodetect.patch as well (fedora-vboxvideo.diff supersedes half of it)
<bryce> btw is there a way to create a "reverse patch" in git?
<tjaalton> I've just pulled the commit, and reversed the +/-'s :)
<bryce> I'd like to do something like 'git show -R 1234567' 
<tjaalton> there should be something like that though
<bryce> huh, didn't think of that
<bryce> that's a lot faster than the way I usually do it ;-)
<tjaalton> now that the merge itself is done, commit the changes
<tjaalton> the default msg is usually enough
<bryce> [ubuntu ee53540] Merge commit 'xorg-server-2_1.6.4-2' from Debian into ubuntu
<tjaalton> I've never changed that IIRC
<tjaalton> also, it's a matter of preference to just commit the merge, and then work out the kinks in separate commits
<tjaalton> whatever works
<tjaalton> now you can push the branch, so I can review it :)
<bryce> pushed
<tjaalton> looks good
<bryce> next... how to invert patch 507e57381fea6334f7dc8da6925e53d2c76fddcb
<bryce> bet I could do a perl script to do it faster than doing it by hand...
<jcristau> hrm
<jcristau> why would you do that?
<bryce> do what?
<jcristau> revert that patch
<bryce> jcristau, it's caused one regression already, the question is why would we take it?
<bryce> AIUI, it's just dropping some dead code, doesn't actually fix a bug
<jcristau> it's not dead code
<jcristau> it's removing the ability for clients to directly mmap the framebuffer
<tjaalton> fix-dga-removal.patch has worked so far?
<bryce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289155/
<jcristau> tjaalton: yes
<bryce> uh, well I should hope it's dead code since they're deleting it all
<tjaalton> it's dead code in the drivers once the feature is removed from the server ;)
<bryce> in any case, there's no reference to a bug# or other explanation as to why it's being removed, what it did, what's wrong with it, etc.  What might depend on this that could break?
<bryce> tjaalton, heh ouch
<tjaalton> clients directly mmapping the fb sounds bad
<bryce> tjaalton, well then that makes me wonder, so is it a security issue?  If so, there's a process for those...
<jcristau> <1253338095.25431.14.camel@aiko.keithp.com> has an explanation of sorts
<tjaalton> "Removing direct graphics access from DGA" Wed, 16 Sep 2009 15:34:03 -0700
<jcristau> (http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg.devel/1945)
<bryce> tjaalton, actually the reply from keith on the 18th is the more detailed one
<bryce> (reading it now)
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, read it now
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> well, I understand this code leads to badness (I never doubted it)
<bryce> but I still just have a feeling this is going to gratuitously cause regressions somewhere... old games, proprietary apps
<bryce> <1253392733-sup-3653@keithp.com> refers to getting 'DGA-using games working again'
<tjaalton> apparently it's been broken since randr-1.2
<tjaalton> so we would've heard about it now :)
<tjaalton> +by
<jcristau> bryce: that was from before keith's patch
<bryce> if it's broken anyway, it won't be doing any damage right?  ;-)
<bryce> ok well we still have time to decide... the FFe has not been approved yet
<tjaalton> broken as in apps needing it would have not worked, but the feature can still be used
<bryce> what else needs done to complete this merge?
<tjaalton> the changelog entry, and removing obsolete patches
<tjaalton> that's it
<tjaalton> oh and testing that the remaining ones apply & build, of course
<tormod> bryce, still up :) I found it fairly easy to reproduce the kwin issues by installing kwin and running kwin --replace
<bryce> tormod, can you verify the fixes I posted?
<tormod> yes, the crash fix worked, the other I haven't tested
<tormod> will you make a combined patch for the two? you will run out of colours :)
<bryce> tormod, I added more colors ;-)
<tormod> hi ara, on the mesa testing wiki, you wrote "ubuntu-bug xorg", I think mesa would be the right package, right?
<bryce> tormod, it's probably not necessary to do another ppa; once they're confirmed sufficiently they can just go in
<bryce> tormod, it's fine for people to file against xorg
<ara> tormod, xorg apport hook will gather useful information
<tormod> I think also suokko would come up with a real fix if he would be around...
<tormod> ara, ok I see, we should maybe fix the mesa apport hooks if needed
<bryce> tormod, I figure it's easier to just always remember 'ubuntu-bug xorg' rather than think about which package it might go to
<bryce> nah the mesa apport hook is just symlinked to the xorg
<bryce> so if you ubuntu-bug mesa, it's the same as if you did ubuntu-bug xorg
<tormod> it's just that some of us keep a closer eye on the mesa package than the xorg bucket
<bryce> the bug just ends up in a different package.  but all the same info is attached
<ara> bryce, are you subscribe to the wiki page?
<bryce> I move stuff out of xorg regularly
<bryce> tormod, although I've not cleaned it out completely since before my leave
<bryce> ara, no but I will get on it, thanks for reminding
<ara> bryce, there is a tester already reporting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Mesa7.6
<bryce> ara cool
<ara> bryce, also, a random crash with the new mesa was reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/446653
<bryce> ara, looks like he had no regressions and found that one existing bug was fixed... good!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446653 in xorg "Random crash" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> ara, note that he is using nvidia... nvidia does it's own thing for 3D and doesn't actually make use of mesa
<ara> bryce, yes, I just realized :D
<bryce> tjaalton, pushed some of the work
<bryce> since it's 3am I'll go to bed now and finish up in the morning, thanks for the tutorial.
<tormod> good night bryce!
<ara> night bryce!
<bryce> oh before I go, ara here are the three confirmed mesa regressions I know of so far:
<bryce>      - 446425: [Radeon R250] Artifacts on kwin (patch)
<bryce>      - 446578: [Radeon RS690M] Crash with kwin (patch)
<bryce>      - 446674: [Radeon M7LW] Memory corruption / googleearth crash
 * bryce --> bed
<ara> bryce, thanks!"
<tjaalton> bryce: thanks, and night
<jcristau> looks like bryce didn't git add the dga revert patch?
<tseliot> jcristau: the one in xorg-server 1.6.4.901 ?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> apparently he decided to revert dga to 1.6.3 state
<tseliot> ah
<asac> hi
<rickspencer3> hi asac, hi ara
<rickspencer3> hmmm, it just occured to me that this might be too early for bryce
<ara> hey rickspencer3, asac
<rickspencer3> I forgot that he was West Coast as well :(
 * rickspencer3 has awesome attention to detail lately
<ara> rickspencer3, these were the 3 bugs bryce could confirmed as related to the new mesa
<ara> [10:55] <bryce>      - 446425: [Radeon R250] Artifacts on kwin (patch)
<ara> [10:55] <bryce>      - 446578: [Radeon RS690M] Crash with kwin (patch)
<ara> [10:55] <bryce>      - 446674: [Radeon M7LW] Memory corruption / googleearth crash
<ara> bug 446425
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/446425/+text)
<rickspencer3> shall we start then?
<rickspencer3> ara so it seems that the mesa brought some changes to radeon that were no too good
<rickspencer3> for those first two bugs, upstream has identified the specific commits that caused them (in the radeon driver I believe)
<rickspencer3> ara, thoughts?
<asac> ok. i can come back later ;)
<asac> (too early for bryce)
<rickspencer3> asac, before you go, what do you think? I'd like to get an update on Monday and see if patches for these issues are available for the driver
<rickspencer3> the problems seem localized and well understood
<asac> i think its still fine. i suggested in my plan to make first check today and allow fixes over weekend and check on monday tuesday
<ara> rickspencer3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Mesa7.6, there are some freezes as well, but they don't seem regressions
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> and if there is indication that bugs are making good progress we can think about it then
<rickspencer3> so we are agreed, check again on Monday?
<asac> right. keep on listening and check on monday
<rickspencer3> ara?
<ara> rickspencer3, yes, I agree
<asac> did we run the test thing?
<asac> opengl?
<ara> asac, not yet, it needs someone to set it up with intel or ati, I have a nvidia
 * marjo waves
<rickspencer3> hi marjo
<asac> ara: what does that setup involve?
<tormod> rickspencer3, did you notice that Bryce fixed 2 of these bugs in his PPA already
<marjo> sorry i'm late; was w/ mdz
<asac> ara: are you looking for specific ati hardware?
<asac> hi marjo 
<ara> asac, not too much I think, just installing the dependencies
<rickspencer3> tormod, well, I noticed there were patches to try, but not sure I consider them "fixed" yet ;)
<asac> ara: are there instructions or is it just running a command after installing a package?
<ara> asac, 
<ara>     git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/piglit 
<marjo> rickspencer3: i want to report that the rollback patch seems to work
 * asac checks
<tormod> they have been confirmed to work
<ara> asac, the only thing I found was that git repository. there is a readme file with instructions
<asac> k
<ara> asac, if it is useful, we should consider creating a ppa for it
<asac> yeah. let me check what happens if i build/run it ;)
<hyperair> could someone familiar with intel, KMS and power management please look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/417599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417599 in pm-utils "pm-suspend with quirks does not restore backlight anymore" [Undecided,New]
<Ng> do we expect i945 to be failing to establish DRI and thus being mind-bogglingly slow at 2d?
<jcristau> no.
<Ng> I have two almost identical laptops upgraded jaunty->karmic, one opens DRI fine, one doesn't
 * Ng hunts for the bug he just filed from the broken one
<Ng> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/447337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447337 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "945 unable to initialise dri" [Undecided,New]
<Ng> (I say 2d, I guess I actually mean 3d since it was probably still using compiz)
<jcristau> [   20.870008] [drm:drm_fill_in_dev] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<Ng> interesting, ProcModules.txt suggests that agpgart.ko and intel_agp.ko are loaded
<jcristau> is intel_agp missing from initramfs?
<Ng> is there a quick way I can check that?
<Ng> (I'm trying not to disturb the laptop's owner too much)
<jcristau> zcat /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)|cpio -i -t | grep intel-agp
<jcristau> hrm
<jcristau> actually the problem seems to be that intel-agp gets loaded too late
<jcristau> like, .1 second too late
<Ng> wasn't there some kernel change recently to make it load sooner/properly?
<jcristau> no clue.
<Ng> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Fix released]
<bryce> rickspencer3, oops sorry I completely overlooked that the meeting was at 6:30am, for some reason I had it in my head that it was going to be this evening
<rickspencer3> bryce, np
<rickspencer3> next problem is that Monday is a US holiday
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryce> heh
<bryce> rickspencer3, well I was thinking I could swap that for a day post-release
<rickspencer3> bryce, I hear through the grapevine that your ppa'ed patches are confirmed to work?
<bryce> correct
<bryce> was hoping to hear from upstream on them by now, but no word so far
<rickspencer3> can we apply the patches ourselves?
<bryce> certainly
<bryce> and I think it's entirely reasonable for us to do so
<bryce> http://www.amazon.com/Olevia-747i-47-Inch-1080p-HDTV/dp/B000OCT5GE
<bryce> wow, that must be a _good_ monitor at that price!
<superm1> zomg, but you get 23% off! :)
<bryce> superm1, and free shippin!
<bryce> rickspencer3, what I'm going to do is try to get upstream's thumbs-up on those two patches and get them in today
<rickspencer3> bryce, get them in upstream you mean?
<rickspencer3> or get them into Ubuntu?
<asac> hmm. seems i dropped the ball on checking piglit
<bryce> rickspencer3, I touched base with upstream earlier - Alex is going to work up a better patch for us
<rickspencer3> bryce, nice
<bryce> rickspencer3, meanwhile I've been working on the xorg-server update - lp bug #447010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447010 in xorg-server "FFe for updating xorg-server to 1.6.4-2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447010
<mdeslaur> darn, I hit the 1-click button on that 12 million dollar tv
<bryce> mdeslaur, aha you've covered the cost of the patent
<mdeslaur> hehe
<bryce> xorg-server 1.6.4-2 uploaded
<bryce> tormod, tjaalton_: let me know if I've missed anything but I think we now have everything in we want in
<bryce> oh, an -ati update might be nice, hm
<rickspencer3> bryce, yeah
<rickspencer3> I mean .. yeah! \o/
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryce> :-)
<rickspencer3> bryce, do you need me at the Monday meeting, which I haven't scheduled yet?
<rickspencer3> do you still want to do it?
<bryce> guess it depends mostly on if you think it'll be useful to do
<bryce> I'm fine just chatting with people through email/irc/bugz
<bryce> I think your prediction that we'd get to Friday and go "what were we so worried about?" has come to pass
<bryce> btw, I've received and uploaded a fix for one of those radeon kwin bugs (the cosmetic issue rather than the crash... still working on that)
<tormod> bryce, my opinion on -ati: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2009-September/000630.html
<bryce> tormod, ah excellent, thanks
 * bryce adds to todo list
 * tormod wonders if anyone reads the ML ;)
<rickspencer3> k
 * rickspencer3 will deal with Monday later
 * rickspencer3 time to go
<rickspencer3> bye bye all
<bryce> tormod, I do read it, just that one came in while I was on leave.  :-)
<tormod> bryce, I made a merge request for googleearth-package, can you please take a look (if lp recovers)?
<bryce> lp#?
<Sarvatt> tormod: that was a nasty little intel libdrm breakage yesterday huh? :D
<tormod> Sarvatt, \o/
 * tormod hugs sarvatt
<Sarvatt> made the mistake of updating before i went out for 12 hours of work, couldnt figure out what was broken since i updated so many things and didnt have much time
<Sarvatt> but your upload this morning fixed things up :)
<tormod> hehe I got some complaints
<tormod> uploading a new bunch now so cross your fingers
<Sarvatt> upgrading the ibook to karmic now to play with ati kms some more, been waiting all day for the whole chain of x11proto's to build on launchpad to build so i can start uploading libs
<Sarvatt> guessing karmic is going to stick with pixman 14.0?
<bryce> heya Sarvatt!
<Sarvatt> hiyo!
<bryce> long time, wassup?
<Sarvatt> not much, catching up on 2 months of open source development that I missed, crazy how much things change that fast :D
<bryce> yup definitely
<bryce> yeah being gone on leave 1 month myself it's been mad trying to catch up
<bryce> btw I credit a lot of the reason we were able to get all the latest mesa/xserver/libdrm/intel bits updated for karmic is because they'd been getting good testing in xorg-edgers :-)
<bryce> so the work you and tormod have done there has had a good payoff
<tormod> bryce, bug 447143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447143 in googleearth-package "does not recognize the current 5.1.3509.4636 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447143
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-10
<bryce> tormod, tjaalton_: either of you think it'd be a problem if we left MODEDEBUG on by default in the release?
<tormod> bryce, that's intel only right?
<bryce> it's an xserver option
<bryce> tormod, googleearth-package sponsored
<tormod> like the ModeDebug in xorg.conf then, I remember intel was doing something on its own there
<tormod> bryce, great, for my proprietary sins
<bryce> pretty sure it's the same option throughout, but Intel does insist on it being set more than other driver upstreams do
<tormod> bryce, don't forget to do the bzr merge of the googleearth-package
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/googleearth-package/karmic-bugs2$ bzr merge 
<bryce> Merging from remembered parent location bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/ubuntu/karmic/googleearth-package/karmic-bugs2/
<bryce> Nothing to do.     
<tormod> bryce, oh I thought you had to push to lp:ubuntu/googleearth-package but that's maybe auto-updated?
<wgrant> Since I upgraded this morning, the framerate appears to get really low once Compiz is running. With Metacity 3D stuff is fine. GM45, was using xorg-edgers' PPA, but it happens even without it.
<wgrant> "really low" meaning that I see lag while typing.
<wgrant> -intel 2.8.1 is good... now to try intermediate xorg-edgers versions...
<bryce> wgrant, "upgraded" == to karmic or to latest xorg-edgers?
<bryce> $ bzr push lp:ubuntu/googleearth-package
<bryce> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-46082192:///~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/googleearth-package/karmic/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport 
<wgrant> bryce: Upgraded to latest karmic xorg-edgers. Was previously a couple of days behind.
<wgrant> I then removed xorg-edgers, and it still happened.
<wgrant> I downgraded to -intel 2.8.1, and the problem went away.
<wgrant> Then re-upgraded to 2.9.0, and the problem is still gone.
<wgrant> Maybe the previous 2.9.0 installation got broken when X died half way through.
<wgrant> bryce: You can't write to distro branches yet.
<wgrant> bryce: They are the exclusive domain of james_w's robot at the moment.
<bryce> okie
<bryce> wgrant, I would bet the regression was more due to mesa or libdrm (or the kernel) than to the ddx -intel driver
<wgrant> bryce: That was what I initially suspected, but mesa/libdrm was all from xorg-edgers at the time, and the problem remained once I downgraded to the karmic versions.
<bryce> any diff in your Xorg.0.log or glxinfo between the working and broken cases?
<wgrant> I don't have the Xorg.0.log from the broken cases, as I presumed I'd be able to reproduce it.
<wgrant> Sadly not.
<tjaalton_> bryce: ok great, xserver looks fine. modedebug can stay on, since it's only helpful, and a few (hundred?) extra lines on the logfile is not that bad
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> i have a question is the nvidia driver going ot be upgraded for karmic as im starting to notice people having alot of random issues such as consoles and in alpha 5 i had no x starting 
<tjaalton> updated to what? it's the latest stable version aiui
<eagles0513875> the latest version from nvidia
<superm1> kees, i think this execstack stuff is killing my install
<superm1> this machine has fglrx and just did an apt upgrade and bumped to 8.660-0ubuntu3, the box was unusably slow
<superm1> downgraded to 8.660-0ubuntu2 and it was usable again
<tormod> superm1, maybe you should try the open-source driver :P
<superm1> tormod, on a radeon HD 3450?  I don't think this card would be nearly as usable
<tormod> superm1, it's getting there, 2D should work fine, 3D might work
<superm1> tormod, yeah 2D is fine, but I need 3D, so that's a negatory.
<superm1> kees, here's a bug for it: bug 447901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447901 in fglrx-installer "execstack is causing fglrx to be unusably slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447901
<tjaalton> eagles0513875: that's beta, so no
<tormod> tjaalton, jcristau: I think the Section's in libdrm/debian/control could need some love
<tjaalton> tormod: which ones?
<tjaalton> nouveau is all ours
<tormod> yes libdrm-nouveau1-dbg, and libdrm-radeon1
<tjaalton> they both are only on our package
<tjaalton> too scary?
<tormod> right, the Debian version is fine
<albert23> tormod: are you aware of bug 447181 and bug 447427? The loss of UMS in xorg-edgers on jaunty seems to cause problems.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447181 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Video driver error: No kernel modesetting driver detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447427 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] No screens found / none have usable configuration on Intel 945GM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447427
<tormod> albert23, thanks, I was wondering if there would be people running it with old kernels :)
<albert23> I guess it's a preview of what we may see with hardy -> lynx updates next year
<tormod> albert23, I could add a /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf to the -intel package, but maybe it is more educational to leave that to the user
<albert23> tormod: yeah, maybe just a warning on the ppa page that KMS is now mandatory would be good
<tormod> albert23, good idea
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: that isnt beta btw from the nvidia site there is a newer version of the driver out  and it seems like im seeing more and more people wiht nvidia issues :( 
<tjaalton> eagles0513875: the latest non-beta version is 185.18.36, and that's in karmic
<tjaalton> mine is working just fine
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: was that in alpha 5?
<tjaalton> I don't know
<eagles0513875> cuz back in alpha 5 the repo one wasnt working which i dont think was .36 but an older version the one that was in jaunty
<eagles0513875> strange tjaalton i am not sure if i should send people in here who are having nvidia issues or not
<tjaalton> Sun, 23 Aug 2009, so yes it was in alpha5
<eagles0513875> interesting i dunno but there was a bug in it where x wouldnt start up at all 
<eagles0513875> would be dropped into a tty console 
<eagles0513875> with the nv driver and the 185 driver that is in repos 
<eagles0513875> downloaded it from nvidia and it worked just fine
<tjaalton> without a logfile it's impossible to tell
<tjaalton> could be just the kernel module missing
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: true. alpha 6 it was fixed and nv worked out of the box
<eagles0513875> and has been since
<tjaalton> nv is different
<abhinav> Hi .. suspend/hibernate with karmic is failing due to an error pointing to nvidia.
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: maybe so but it wasnt working in alpha 5 
<abhinav> filed 415211 on launchpad - in case anyone wants to take a look. Guess quite a few users have seen this
<abhinav> this is with the latest updates on karmic beta
<tjaalton> eagles0513875: but not because of the driver, but something else
<eagles0513875> was worried till alpha 6 came out that i would have had to recompile x from source with a newer version
<tjaalton> unless you were bit by bug 385658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385658 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "'nv' is selected when no xorg.conf is present even if it doesn't support the nvidia hardware" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385658
<tjaalton> eh, not that one then :)
<tjaalton> or maybe..
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: i think i was 
<eagles0513875> cuz it would just drop right into console
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to remix my own distro using karmic as my basis how can i rebrand it instead of using  the karmic debootstrap use debootstrap with my own naming convention for what im developing
<tjaalton> hardly the place to ask
<eagles0513875> whoops thought i was in ubuntu+1
<amx109> updated karmic today and X is now borked. i get nothing but gibberish along the very centre of the screen. 2.6.31-13 doesnt work. nor does 2.6.31-12, but 2.6.31-11 drops me to a terminal login (still no X)
<amx109> i have an ati 2850. can anyone help?
<tjaalton> using fglrx?
<eagles0513875> tjaalton: amx109 is having a similar issue that i was having back in alpha 5 with 11 kernel
<tjaalton> but totally different hw
<tjaalton> and driver
<amx109> tjaalton,  yeah, im using fglrx
<amx109> ive got X back
<amx109> there was a missing file that fglrx was complaining about
<amx109> i restored it from a backup
<amx109> i get into X, and gnome now
<amx109> but theres an amd logo in bottom right corner with 'testing use only. unssupported hardware' below it
<amx109> im going to remove fgrlx and hope that improves things
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-11
<hipitihop> I'm running 9.10 with xfce, a standar mythbuntu (beta) install. worked fine until this morning's update and now cannot login via xfce http://paste.ubuntu.com/290621/
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-11
<Alan> Hmm, i'm sure this isn't correct... I'm getting massive lag between damage and redraw...
<RAOF> Massive, as in…?
<Alan> as in a noticable proportion of a second
<Alan> wasn't getting it in Lucid
<Alan> actually, I have to say, everything feel a bit "jerkier" in the whole of Maverick, not sure what significant things have changed...
<Alan> (I don't mean graphics performance, i mean random mega IO waits/deadlocks)
<RAOF> Are you playing with btrfs?
<Alan> nope
<Alan> ext4
<Alan> Also, Xft's font rendering really isn't ready for a font like Ubuntu
<Alan> It renders like crap at pretty much any setting
<Alan> (And i still don't get why ubuntu ships with "slight" hinting by default)
<RAOF> Neither do I; none FTW!
<Alan> it's a shame, because it's a nice font
<Alan> none?
<Alan> I use full
<RAOF> (This is one reason why “slight” is the default :))
<Alan> Full hinting + DejaVu Sans + switching font DPI to 75 = small and readable
<Alan> if you have a sharp LCD display anyway
<Alan> http://www.alanbriolat.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/screenshot_002.png
<Alan> as an example
<RAOF> Yeah; I find that looks annoyingly pixel-gridded.
<Alan> The problem is that there is a massive gulf between 1:1 pixel mapping where things look sharp, and large-enough-that-you-can-see-the-shape
<Alan> and in that gulf everything looks either deformed or blurry
<RAOF> Whereas I like: http://cooperteam.net/Screenshot.png
<Alan> but it's so fuzzy!
<Alan> Then again, it's also very DPI-dependenty
<Alan> that looks fuzzy on a 24" 1920x1200 monitor
<RAOF> Yeah.  My primary display is ~140 DPI
<Alan> yeah, DPI is always much more preferable to hinting
<Alan> You can get away without hinting at that kind of resolution
<Alan> but on a 96-DPI monitor, it looks fuzzy as hell
<Alan> what is that, 12" laptop with an external monitor?
<RAOF> Yup.
<Alan> 1366x768?
<RAOF> 1440x900
<Alan> ooh
<RAOF> x200s FTW!
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> damn them
<Alan> the new X200 has 1440x900?
<Alan> same for the tablet or not?
<Alan> (I have a X200t)
<RAOF> I don't know; this laptop is a yearish old and things have changed.
<Alan> In fact, as you might have seen, i spent today hacking tablet swivel support...
<Alan> so is mine
<Alan> yeah, i hate that nobody really makes things with enough resolution
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  Playing with the xrandr input transformation matrix?
<RAOF> I'm lusting after the Sony laptop with a 13" 1920x1080 display… that looks good. :)
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> I hate all these 15.4" laptops with 1366x768 screens
<Alan> oh well...
<Alan> But yeah, i'd agree that I'm finding the ubuntu font a lot more bearable with less hinting on my laptop than i find it on my desktop at any setting...
<Alan> RAOF: not doing anything too complex, just calls to xrandr and xsetwacom, apart from the fact i need to run something inside the X session to do it now...
<Alan> so i've got a dbus listener doing that stuff
<RAOF> Funky!
<Alan> http://github.com/alanbriolat/tabletswivel
<Alan> probably a terrible use of the dbus API, but it works
<Alan> Which is an improvement over Lucid
<Alan> where xsetwacom would cause the wacom driver to segfault, killing X
<RAOF> Yay! :X
<ajmitch> that sounds broken
<Alan> very much is
<Alan> However my bug report has been ignored...
<Alan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/575066
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575066 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in XIChangeDeviceProperty() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Alan> also got another terrible bug in Lucid that i should report
<Alan> it's not X related though
<Alan> (mounting remote filesystems with cifs + copying large files corrupts the copies, using smbclient doesn't)
<soreau> mornin folks
<soreau> having some trouble with xorg-edgers repo. I installed 10.10 fresh, installed xorg-edgers and everything looked great
<soreau> Even installed a kernel, I was thrilled
<soreau> rebooted and checked glxinfo, showed gallium everything yes
<soreau> so I figured forget it and wait for updates
<soreau> but then I was helping someone else install xorg-edgers and I started referring to my own system
<soreau> and i noticed, xorg-edgers was nowhere to be found in sources.list
<soreau> there's no ppa-purge app anywhere to be found either
<soreau> then I rerun 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and it exits without any error but no packages upgraded
<soreau> Then I checked /boot, and there is no 2.6.36* kernel!
<soreau> uname says I'm still on 2.6.35
<soreau> So how is ppa-purge and 2.6.36 get mystically removed?
<knittl> what is my problem when the x-server hangs from time to time
<knittl> when i kill it with sysrq-k i can see on the consolel: [nouveau] gpu lockup - switching to software fbcon
<ScottK> Sarvatt or RAOF: Would one of you please have a look at bug 651294?  It's currently assigned to -intel, but now someone with ATI says they have the same problem, so either it's not an -intel problem or he's got something different.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really) (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<hyperair> uh-oh, i forgot to run ppa-purge on xorg-edgers again
 * soreau ppa-purges hyperair 
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> soreau: my karmic to lucid upgrade required manual cleanup due to xorg-edgers.
<soreau> hyperair: You are ppa-purged
<soreau> also, you did it wrong
<soreau> ;)
 * hyperair wonders if soreau has seen the "!wrong" pictures in ##c++
<hyperair> the multitude of "you're doing it wrong" pictures which really cracked me up
<soreau> hehe
<soreau> Ive seen a handful of those
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> there are 20 or so on nolyc =p
 * soreau looks
<hyperair> /msg nolyc !wrong
<hyperair> just tweak the number at the end of the url
<soreau> If you cant figure that out..
<soreau> Youre doing it wrong
<hyperair> hehe
<soreau> Its probably a tossup between http://adrinael.net/wrong5 and http://adrinael.net/wrong15
<RAOF> knittl: That's nouveau locking up your GPU (which is why X hangs) but miraculously managing to keep the framebuffer in memory, so the VT works.
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-12
<pwnguin> wheres a good place to debug mauve screenmof death?
<RAOF> mauve screen of death?
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> just a sec
<RAOF> You're not successfully switching from plymouth to X?
<pwnguin> i guess not
<pwnguin> the xorg log just cuts ends with nvidia msgs
<ScottK> RAOF: Did you see my ping on  bug 651294?  I'd like some help figuring out what package it should be assigned to.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really) (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<RAOF> ScottK: Yeah, I saw that.
<ScottK> Had a change to think about it?
<ScottK> change/chance
<RAOF> ScottK: xorg-server is my new candidate for fixing that.  Rather than trying to ensure that drivers do all their clean up properly during regen, make sure the server doesn't crash if the drivers forget something.
<ScottK> Sounds more robust in the long run.
<pwnguin> http://pwnguin.net/albums/v/Misc/20101011_005.jpg.html
<pwnguin> im not sure if i should wait for dkms or something or hard reset
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> That's an interesting colour; that doesn't look like the colour of the plymouth splash to me.
<pwnguin> its some kind of fallback screen with text
<pwnguin> maybe my laptop fell out of nvidia coverage
<bjsnider> what hardware is this exactly?
<pwnguin> quadro 110M
<bjsnider> what about the baord?
<pwnguin> toshiba tecra m7
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> the board is a quadro
<bjsnider> what?
<RAOF> The 110M should be geforce 8 class hardware, right?
<bjsnider> i mean the mainboard
<pwnguin> quadro nvs 110M
<bjsnider> is it an intel chipset?
<pwnguin> mostly
<bjsnider> well yuo sure as hell shouldn't be having issues
<bjsnider> where is that pink coming from
<bjsnider> can you get to a console?
<pwnguin> yes if i use the safeboot grub option
<bjsnider> have you tried nouveau? did it work in maverick with the 256 driver?
<pwnguin> nouveau kinda works
<pwnguin> except for apt not respecting the breaks field
 * hyperair thought nouveau conflicts with the binary driver
<bjsnider> what about the 256 driver?
<hyperair> oh whoops
 * hyperair shuts up
<pwnguin> whats that?
<bjsnider> the current stable nvidia driver
<bjsnider> right now in maverick we've got the 260 beta release
<bjsnider> it has some ishooz
<pwnguin> is it packaged?
<bjsnider> it was up until a week ago
<pwnguin> great
<bjsnider> so it works with nouveau but not nvidia. that narrows down the problem doesn't it?
<pwnguin> yea
<bjsnider> you're apparently one of the people stuck in no-man's land right now waiting for nvidia to release an updated 260 that addresses these ishooz
<pwnguin> http://pastebin.com/fu70g5K3
<pwnguin> ok well
<pwnguin> is nouveau supposed to work with gnome monitor settings?
<bjsnider> definitely
<bjsnider> there's not anything crazy in your xorg.conf is there?
<pwnguin> depends
<pwnguin> if i nuke it
<pwnguin> i get nouveau
<bjsnider> the customedid option is not working right now
<bjsnider> with nvidia
<pwnguin> if i use nvidia-xconfig
<pwnguin> i get that
<bjsnider> jockey creates a good xorg.conf when you enable the recommended driver. i am not as confident in nvidia-xconfig
<pwnguin> my old config had twinview with laptop panel off and vga out driving my monitor
<pwnguin> jockey doesnt offer me nvidia
<bjsnider> it should recommend nvidia-current
<pwnguin> only if i instsll it first
<pwnguin> im going to assume nvidia hates me for now
<RAOF> Do you have the modaliases installed?
<pwnguin> maybe not
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> and try to get nouveau to drive my 1920x1200 monitor by vga
<pwnguin> err
<RAOF> I'd rather not drive _anything_ by vga
<pwnguin> well
<bjsnider> by vga i don't think will work at that res
<pwnguin> you can soldier one on then
<pwnguin> cuz its vga or svideo
<RAOF> bjsnider: No, you can push an arbitrary resolution on VGA.  The noise just gets progressively worse.
<pwnguin> works with nvidiap amazingly
<pwnguin> apologies forfor the typos
<pwnguin> the n900 keyboard is tiny
<RAOF> pwnguin: Does it work with the previous nvidia drivers?
<RAOF> pwnguin: You can get old versions from launchpad.
<pwnguin> it did with 10.04
<bjsnider> the only previous driver worth testing is 26.53
<bjsnider> 256.53 that is
<RAOF> Right.
<bjsnider> but if you don't want vdpau or something, nouveau is fine
<bjsnider> it even has 3d
<pwnguin> i dont think i support vdpau
<pwnguin> its roughly 7n70 class
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> n70
<RAOF> You mean, geforce 7 (aka nv4x?)
<pwnguin> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M] (rev a1)
<RAOF> Yup, there she is.  nv4x
<pwnguin> i donno what i mean anymore
<bjsnider> oh, so you're a politician?
<RAOF> give https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/nvidia-current/256.53-0ubuntu3 or https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/nvidia-current/256.53-0ubuntu3 a whirl.
<pwnguin> this is what i get from nouveau in the best case thus far : http://pwnguin.net/albums/v/Misc/20101011_004.jpg.html
<bjsnider> better than a pink screen
<pwnguin> yes
<RAOF> That's quite weird.
<pwnguin> my laptop is 1440x900
<pwnguin> the monitor is not
<pwnguin> its like an absolute overlay
<bjsnider> that's with both screens on right?
<pwnguin> yes
<bjsnider> so it's driving them both to 1440x900
<pwnguin> well
<RAOF> Oh.  That would happen if you're using fbdev rather than nouveau as the X driver.
<pwnguin> i would think the monitor would just get a big blurry image ifthat wre the case
<RAOF> No; nouveau's kms would set an appropriate mode, but would limit the framebuffer to 1440x900
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> what all do i need to clear out to make room for this?
<RAOF> Could you pastebin the nouveau Xorg.0.log?
<bjsnider> remove nvidia-current and then install the local version
<RAOF> You shouldn't even need to remove nvidia-current; just installing the appropriate deb should work.
<bjsnider> be sure to come back in here if it works too. i am very curious
<pwnguin> so nvidia-current doesn't have any dependencies?
<pwnguin> and vice versa?
<RAOF> Yup.
 * pwnguin recalls the days of nvidia-glx
<pwnguin> this modalias stuff though
<RAOF> Is only for jocky.
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> warning downgrading nvidia-current
<pwnguin> maybe i'll film the boot process and upload it so you can see plymouth's text mode
<pwnguin> it installed, but i hear i need xorg.conf
<RAOF> You'll need some form of xorg.conf, yes.  Do you have one now?
<pwnguin> dozens
<RAOF> Heh.
<bjsnider> these days it's very minimalist
<pwnguin> http://pastebin.com/QUJUK7cE
<bjsnider> ugh
<pwnguin> at one point i used to use this laptop to test nouveau
<pwnguin> so there's xorg.confs for nv, nvidia and nouveau lying around
 * pwnguin refrains from mentioning wacom
<RAOF> Oh, wow.  Using the kbd driver?
<RAOF> Does that even work?
<pwnguin> i donno
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/9p6FjeKE
<pwnguin> technically, no
<pwnguin> it hasn't been, but i cant nessecarily blame that
<pwnguin> anyways, rebootin time
<bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig still puts that extra crap in there
<pwnguin> well, they have to support rhel3 for another 20 days
<pwnguin> minimum
<bjsnider> oh great
<bjsnider> that's a good reason
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> it pays the bills
<pwnguin> REBOOT
<pwnguin> no dice
<bjsnider> pink screen?
<pwnguin> yep
<pwnguin> was i supposed to remove nouveau somehow?
<bjsnider> no
<RAOF> Installing nvidia-current should have done all the trickery necessary.
<pwnguin> grr
<pwnguin> n900 wont play the videos i recorded
<pwnguin> same goofy NVIDIA(0):      enabled
<pwnguin> in the logs
<RAOF> Got a pastebin of the log?
<pwnguin> i can make one
<pwnguin> 6GKesiC8
<RAOF> And that's all of it?
<pwnguin> yep
<pwnguin> im assuming a kernel oops
<bjsnider> i see no indication of trouble
<RAOF> Possibly.
<pwnguin> or some other hard lock
<RAOF> bjsnider: Apart from the fact that the log just stops in the middle of initialisation, of course :)
<bjsnider> but it doesn't say why
<bjsnider> which means it's useless
<RAOF> Indeed, yes.
<pwnguin> which rules out all the ones it knows about
<pwnguin> hence
<pwnguin> kernel freeze
<RAOF> Or a deadlock in the X driver.
<RAOF> You could wander through the list of old versions on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers to find where it stopped working.
<bjsnider> you should be looking at nouveau instead at this point
<pwnguin> i am
<bjsnider> older versions required the ignoreabi option in the xorg.conf file
<pwnguin> originally i moved away because i needed to drop my laptop in place of my dead desktop
<pwnguin> and nouveau wasn't playing ball
<bjsnider> dead?
<pwnguin> its 5 years old and wasnt booting
<pwnguin> ran every version of ubuntu 
<pwnguin> excepting 10.10 of course
<pwnguin> worst case scenario i can always reinstall 10.04 :P
<RAOF> Once you've got nouveau back on, pastebinning your Xorg.0.log would almost certainly allow us to resolve your interestingly-sized desktop problem.
<pwnguin>  xrandr -q
<pwnguin> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<pwnguin> Screen 0: minimum 1440 x 900, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900
<pwnguin> default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm 1440x900        0.0*
<pwnguin>  xrandr -q
<pwnguin> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<pwnguin> Screen 0: minimum 1440 x 900, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900
<pwnguin> hah, pastefail
<pwnguin> http://pastebin.com/WwMjNLAQ
<pwnguin> the scenario is, i want it to use my external 24 inch monitor, but ive only got vga out. noise be damned
<RAOF> You'll find nouveau works better when it's installed.
<pwnguin> heh
<RAOF> [    40.921] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)
<pwnguin> doesnt it conflict with libdrm2?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Well, it *shouldn't*
<RAOF> Unless you happen to have a broken libdrm2 lying around?
<pwnguin> Package: libdrm-nouveau1
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> breaks a version
<RAOF> What's the output of trying to install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<pwnguin> works
<pwnguin> boots
<pwnguin> not great at resolution
<pwnguin> ok
<RAOF> And now Xorg.0.log says…?
<pwnguin> i wish i knew  what step actually fixed it
<pwnguin> kinda works
<pwnguin> Liferea - Linux Feed Reader
<pwnguin> Welcome to Liferea, a desktop news aggregator for online news feeds.
<pwnguin> bah
<pwnguin> [    41.435] (II) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<pwnguin> but otherwise, worky
<pwnguin> [    41.416] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1
<pwnguin> http://pastebin.com/L9ddduQt
<RAOF> You can get 3D by installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<pwnguin> as a bonus
<pwnguin> the biacklight finally turns off
<pwnguin> nvidia's version of off didn't include this
<pwnguin> well thanks for the help. might try experimental 3d later
<pwnguin> but for now ive got some videos and podcasts to watch
<michaelh1> Hi there.  I'm seeing a red tinge on the right hand half of my Thinkpad's LCD.   Using UMS and NewPll=True fixes it.  Has anyone seen this before?
<RAOF> newpll suggests that you're using radeon, yes?
<michaelh1> Yip.  It's a 1680x1050 LCD on a Thinkpad R500 laptop with Radeon HD 3400
<michaelh1> I see the same on Lucid, Maverick, and recent openSUSE
<michaelh1> Hardy was fine , but that was with frlgx
<michaelh1> It's a hard thing to google for as 'red tinge radeon ubuntu' hits all types of random things...
<RAOF> So, radeon.newpll=1 makes it work?
<RAOF> It would be good to try the latest upstream kernel from the kernel-team archive; newpll has been removed in favour of a bit of re-working of the existing pll algorithm.
<michaelh1> radeon.newpll doesn't seem to fix it.  I tried setting it via a /etc/modules option and checking /sys/module/radeon/parameters
<michaelh1> s/newpll/new_pll/
<RAOF> But UMS fixes it?
<michaelh1> Yes, it's fine with UMS but then I loose chunks of OpenGL
<RAOF> Yeah.
<michaelh1> It could be that the kernel option isn't applying properly.  I'll try it as a boot option (radeon.new_pll=1)
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'd be more interested in whether a newer kernel fixes it, though.
<RAOF> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/current/ would be the one to try.
<michaelh1> Will do
<michaelh1> RAOF: 2.6.36-996.201010080908 seems better but it doesn't have support for my wifi card :)
<michaelh1> RAOF: the problem takes a while to set in so I'll get wifi support and run it for a day
<knittl> RAOF: ok. but what can i do about it?
<soreau> How can I get a confirmation I have commit-X in component-Y?
<jcristau> look at its git tree?
<soreau> jcristau: I guess xorg-edgers package doesn't use any patches or omit any commits? just get it straight from whatever's upstream?
<jcristau> oh, edgers.  dunno.
<soreau> ah yes, I didn't specify that
<Sarvatt> soreau: depends what package it is, you can look at whatever branch it says its using and any patches that are dropped are mentioned in the edgers changelog
<Sarvatt> soreau: what package are you looking at?
<soreau> Sarvatt: thanks, but I was more curious. I'm pretty sure I have <krh> soreau: so you have this commit? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=9f13049ddf06f6f2138851a548cfb82f12a52f42
<soreau> I remember that particular bug and it's been fixed since then
<Sarvatt> yeah xf86-video-intel is straight upstream ati with a one liner bgnr patch
<Sarvatt> err ati not intel
<soreau> ok thanks
<tjaalton> gah, so the autosuspend in maverick sort of hangs my x61
<tjaalton> there's some message on the console, and I can still change the vt, but keyboard doesn't work otherwise
<soreau> with 2.6.36 kernel from xorg-edgers using r300g, there is hard lock when pressing any key on the keyboard after X starts
<ubuntu> guys can you suggest where the problem might be bug #657930
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657930 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Screen is flickering with enabled compositiong effects (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657930
<michaelh1> Morning.  I talked with RAOF yesterday about a red 'tinge' problem on Lucid and Maverick with radeon that goes away with UMS and NewPll=True in xorg.conf
<michaelh1> The problem goes away with kernel 2.6.36-996-generic but I can't enable compiz any more
<michaelh1> Ah, figured it out.  An old module setting was stopping radeon.ko from loading...
<RAOF> michaelh1: So that's fixed in the newer kernel?  Good, at least we won't have to worry about it for Natty.
<michaelh1> RAOF: it's not fixed unfortunately.  I just realised the tinge is back.  Sometime it takes a while...
<RAOF> Ok, then we get to worry about it for Natty :)
<michaelh1> RAOF: it's like how older LCDs looked when you could play with the phase...
<michaelh1> RAOF: I'll switch back to UMS for now and show you it at UDS
<RAOF> When could you play with the phase?  Cool :)
<RAOF> michaelh1: It'd be good if you could file a bug upstream; the PLL stuff has been reworked fairly recently, so it'll be fresh in *someone's* mind.
<michaelh1> RAOF: I need to find the camera and take a picture...
<michaelh1> RAOF: Do I file with the kernel or X.org?
<RAOF> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg against Driver/Radeon will be fine.
<RAOF> Or if you want to file it on launchpad and let me forward it, against xorg.
<RAOF> Man, input is so much fun.  (Bug #636311)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 636311 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse (affects: 97) (dups: 7) (heat: 280)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636311
<michaelh1> RAOF: Logged as https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30813
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 30813 in Driver/Radeon "Red tinge on LCD when using KMS on Radeon" [Normal,New]
<RAOF> Rocking, thanks.
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-13
 * RAOF has discovered that his laptop has a “coffee” button.
 * hyperair wonders if some library in xorg-edgers is leaking memory
<maxb> Hmm, jockey is broken in maverick - tell it to enable fglrx, and it claims to, but you load radeon instead
<tjaalton> it's broken if it offers fglrx, which doesn't work with xserver 1.9 aiui
<maxb> no, it got updated
<tjaalton> oh ok, misread the phoronix article then
<tseliot> maxb: what's the problem with jockey? Can you explain it in detail, please?
<maxb> I asked Jockey to enable fglrx. It said it did. I rebooted. I was still in actuality being given the radeon driver
<tseliot> maxb: ok, can you show me jockey's log, please?
<tseliot> maxb: /var/log/jockey.log
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512335/
<maxb> I think the problem could be that jockey didn't write an xorg.conf to actually tell X to load fglrx
 * tseliot -> lunch
<tseliot> maxb: please make sure that nvidia-common is installed
<tseliot> maxb: that's required even for fglrx
<tseliot> otherwise you get this: ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector.alternatives
<maxb> tseliot: um, ok. Intuitive, that is not :-)
<tseliot> jockey recommends nvidia-common. I don't know why it wasn't installed though
<seb128> bryceh, hey
<seb128> bryceh, you are back to the desktop team next cycle? it seems you didn't register any blueprints yet, now is about time if you have some you want for UDS ;-)
<ScottK> RAOF or Sarvatt: I'd appreciate it if you would have a look at Bug 660152.  It's from a user I have to support (middle daughter).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660152 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "The computer logged me out without my permission. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660152
<cnd> Sarvatt, I've got two changes for the xorg-pkg-tools
<cnd> I'm wondering what development process you have for it?
<cnd> is it free for all committing?
<cnd> or some sort of review process?
<cnd> RAOF, if you happen to be up, do you know ^^?
<RAOF> ScottK: Just as soon as launchpad stopps Oopsing on that bug :)
<RAOF> cnd: I actually haven't touched xorg-pkg-tools _that_ much; when I did, I recall just committing.
<cnd> RAOF, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-14
<ScottK> RAOF: Nice.  Thanks.
<RAOF> Hah.  I think I even have a fix for that already.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> We'll be glad to test.  Please reply in the bug.  She'll be excited.
<RAOF> I suspect it's the same bug, with the same fix, as the kde crash on log out.
<ScottK> (this is the 2nd bug she's ever filed)
<RAOF> Once I've done some local testing I'll give her a PPA to try :)
<ScottK> Cool.
<RAOF> Hm.  That didn't work.
<RAOF> Man, gdb conditional breakpoints are made of win.
<bjsnider> is natty supposed to be using gnome-shell by default, assuming gnome 3 is released at the same time?
<ScottK> bjsnider: I think not yet determined.
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> that would seem to be an important decision
<RAOF> …which is what UDS is for.
<RAOF> It'll be discussed there.
<hallyn> all right well the nouveau driver keeps locking up with infinite loop - i guess i'll try glx a few more times and see if the debug regs help figure out those hangs, and, if not, i'll switch back to vesa except when i'm not working
<bjsnider> i'm curious about why i can remove packages that list themselves as dependents of ubuntu-desktop, but that package doesn't always get removed too
<ScottK> bjsnider: Probably because they are recommends, not depends.
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-15
<RAOF> ScottK: I've probably asked you this before, but is there any way to stop kwin deciding that GL is dangerous when I'm deliberately crashing it?
<RAOF> Oh, kwin, how I hate you.
<RAOF> Grr, heisenbugs.
<ScottK> RAOF: Edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and remove the line that says's it's crashed too many times.  You might pop onto #kubuntu-devel and ask mgraesslin.
<RAOF> Yeah, that re-enables it, but doesn't stop it from setting that line again.
 * ScottK wonders what happens if you chmod -w kwinrc?
<ScottK> (not enough to try it though)
<RAOF> Yeah, tried that :).  What happens is: kwin won't start until you've hit “ok” on the “I can't write to kwinrc!  Waaaaaa!” dialog box.
<RAOF> Which could be worse, I guess :)
<doctormo> I'm stuck using the nouvou driver since none of the proprietary nvidia drivers support the GeForce 8600M GT in maverick.
<doctormo> The problem is that as well as loosing 3D, I'm stuck on 800x600 resoltuion.
<doctormo> Any ideas on getting a better display configuration?
<bjsnider> doctormo, there's a new nvidia driver release. i will be putting it in the x-updates ppa shortly. it may solve your problem
<doctormo> bjsnider: Can you explain what went wrong?
<bjsnider> well, the current 260 blob in maverick is a beta that didn't work with all hardware. beynd that, i don't work for nvidia
<doctormo> Fair enough, so 260.19.12 should do the trick?
<bjsnider> i don't know. i don't work for nvidia
<bjsnider> it will just have to be tested
<doctormo> bjsnider: It's a good thing you don't work for nvidia, their reputation with me is so low it's unplumbable.
<ScottK> In comparison you have Intel that ships free drivers that in theory should work wonderfully.
<ScottK> At least Intel keeps RAOF off the street and occupied.
<bjsnider> are you saying there's something wrong with the way intel does things?
<Sarvatt> doctormo: I'm going to guess you were hitting https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/656279 which made it seem like nvidia-current didn't work, did you see anything like that in your logs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656279 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context! (affects: 27) (heat: 144)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: the complete lack of caring for stable driver releases is pretty bad to be honest
<doctormo> Sarvatt: No os_raise_smp_barrier errors in my dmesg, just The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0407) installed in this system is not supported by the 260.19.06 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver release.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, you mean from intel? or that i don't personally care about them?
<bjsnider> i don't see anything in the changelog that says that bug is fixed with this blob
<doctormo> bjsnider: Are you talking to me?
<Sarvatt> intel, anything less than the latest git everything is unsupported pretty much, backporting fixes to the latest stable is a nightmare with all of the code refactoring
<Sarvatt> doctormo: huh, thats odd, seems like its a really old problem too http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127244
<bjsnider> doctormo, well, it might not be fixed but nvidia doesn't always put all their changes in the changelogs
<ScottK> bjsnider: No.  I'm saying I'm dissatisfied with the quality of the result.
<tseliot> doctormo: that's not a real problem. I can reproduce it here and yet my system works without problems. Not that spamming dmesg is fine...
<doctormo> tseliot: This machine goes into crisis and dumps into a terminal.
<doctormo> At least this terminal is a visible terminal and not the weird flashing terminal when I first upgraded.
<tseliot> doctormo: right. Do you have a dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log I can have a look at?
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, they fixed the customedid problem
<tseliot> doctormo: after reproducing the problem, that is
<doctormo> tseliot: I've reproduced it several times, reinstalled maverick 6 times, installed different drivers a few times. It's reproduced.
<tseliot> doctormo: I don't doubt it. It's just that I need some data before I can discuss this with Nvidia. If you can get me those files and maybe file a bug report, I'll talk to them
<bjsnider> doctormo, you reinstalled 6 times and the only real problem was the nvidia driver?
<doctormo> bjsnider: So far, I haven't tried to suspend!
<doctormo> tseliot: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/661248 does that help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661248 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "All Nvidia drivers fail to load (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> doctormo: it says that your card is not supported by the driver: [   18.981092] NVRM: in this system is not supported by the 260.19.06 NVIDIA Linux
<tseliot> which is weird
<tseliot> doctormo: if you can also provide your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old the bug report would be complete
<tseliot> but I guess the problem is clearer now
<doctormo> tseliot: done
<tseliot> doctormo: perfect, thanks. I'll subscribe them to the bug report and send them an email too
<doctormo> thanks!
<Sarvatt> it even says its supported - ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/supportedchips.html
<Sarvatt> doctormo: has it ever worked with the blob?
<doctormo> Sarvatt: It works in lucid, I have an external hdd with lucid and it works good.
<bjsnider> i've heard this same thing a lot in the past week
<tseliot> Sarvatt: this is why I want to contact them. It sounds like a regression to me
<tseliot> and it's unlikely that they drop support for geforce 8xxx at this point
<Sarvatt> I just saw that nvnews post with someone with the exact same device saying it didn't work every time in 180.xx some boots
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127244
<bjsnider> there have been a few people on irc with 8000 cards or chips that don't work
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, you mean if someone finds a bug in the intel driver in lucid, and reports it to intel, they just say "go get the latest git snapshot of everything"?
<Sarvatt> the fix it in a branch that will be the next unreleased kernel series
<Sarvatt> eDP is the big problem right now and a lot of the fixes wont be in until 2.6.37
<Sarvatt> workflow seems to be like,  get a bug report -> go through the code and see its a mess -> rewrite the subsystem -> fix the bug
<Sarvatt> making backporting the fix to even the current rc's a huge deal
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Shouldn't that be a fork? and is the new code better?
<doctormo> branch*
<bjsnider> they sound like overachieving perfectionists
<ScottK> If that were true, you'd get to skip the "see it's a mess" stage.
<bjsnider> but just because someone is a perfectionist doesn't mean they're writing perfect code
<ScottK> True
<doctormo> bjsnider: You mean to say that they want perfection, but don't actually know what that is.
<Sarvatt> it's bad when I breathe a sigh of relief when an OEM uses ati or nvidia because the proprietary driver people actually care if things work on older releases, there is no way things like enabling arrandale support on jaunty would actually be considered for a SRU
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Proprietary has it's own barrel of issues which I wouldn't wish on anyone. Can't we just have sensible development of all drivers in the open?
<bjsnider> i think the backwards compatibility issue is one of the things luc verhaegen's been complaining about for awhile
<libv> bjsnider: :)
<bjsnider> doctormo, alright the new driver is built and published on i386, amd64 will be a few more minutes. it's in the x-updates ppa. it will be called nvidia-current by the system of course.
<bjsnider> but i personaly think all regular users should be forced to use bleeding edge git snapshots and unreleased kernels
<doctormo> bjsnider: Gun point or blackmail?
<Sarvatt> doctormo: sorry, do you have a bug about the being stuck at 800x600 problem? also you can get 3D on nouveau by installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<Sarvatt> doctormo: ah sorry I see the nouveau logs in your nvidia-graphics-drivers one, what the heck is going on there
<Sarvatt> you're using vesa
<Sarvatt> [   19.040082] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Unsupported chipset 0xffffffff
<Sarvatt> [   19.040216] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<Sarvatt> [   19.040223] nouveau: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -22
<bjsnider> usupported chipset. that's basically what the blob said too
<Sarvatt> yeah something really wacky going on with that machine
<Sarvatt> lovely support site for it http://www.compal.com/asp/driver_dnd/e_download.asp?M_path=/Download/NB/JFL92_JFT02/BIOS
<Sarvatt> [    20.164] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0407:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xc6000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xc4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128
<Sarvatt> is it even valid to have no subsystem vendor/product id's?
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Interesting catch with nouveau, so what do I have vesa?
<Sarvatt> yeah thats why its only 800x600
<tseliot> doctormo: they replied
<tseliot> "That chipset number of 0xffffffff is a telltale sign that the GPU is not
<tseliot> responding.  This is typically caused by kernel bugs, but could be
<tseliot> caused by bad hardware, insufficient power supply, etc."
<tseliot> that refers to this line from nouveau
<tseliot> [ 19.040082] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Unsupported chipset 0xffffffff
<tseliot> doctormo: so my next question is, does the card currently work with nvidia driver 253 or with lucid's kernel?
<doctormo> tseliot: It works perfectly with lucid and the nvidia current that came with that.
<tseliot> doctormo: right. Does it work or did it use to work?
<Sarvatt> can you attach a lspci -vvnn to the bug if you have it handy?
<doctormo> It still works
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> it might be a kernel issue
<tseliot> rather than a hardware issue
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Done
<doctormo> tseliot: Interesting assessment, I wonder what would cause the error observed.
<tseliot> doctormo: can you install lucid's kernel (image and headers) in maverick and see if it solves the problem, please?
<doctormo> tseliot: package or not package?
<tseliot> doctormo: you can use the packages from lucid if this is what you're asking
<Sarvatt> 2.6.32-24 package + header packages + nvidia-current
<Sarvatt> doctormo: did nouveau work on lucid for you?
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Yes
<doctormo> tseliot: The installation is impossible to complete, impossible dependency chain.
<tseliot> doctormo: what's the exact error?
<doctormo> Lots of linux-image needs linux-image
<tseliot> I'm asking as I have a lucid kernel installed in maverick here
<tseliot> doctormo: do not install the whole metapackage. Just install the image and headers, e.g. 
<tseliot> linux-headers-2.6.32-25
<tseliot> linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic
<doctormo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image
<tseliot> linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<tseliot> doctormo: you can get the packages that I've just recommended here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<tseliot> just 3 packages
<doctormo> tseliot: I got lost fighting through a maze of links
<tseliot> doctormo: I can give you the exact links if you tell me what architecture you're using. Is it 32bit or 64bit?
<doctormo> 32bit
<tseliot> doctormo: here you go:
<tseliot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-headers-2.6.32-25_2.6.32-25.44_all.deb
<tseliot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.44_i386.deb
<tseliot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.44_i386.deb
<doctormo> thanks!
<doctormo> This is really weird trying to edit images in 800x600 on a widescreen. (doing this before rebooting)
<tseliot> I bet it is ;)
<bjsnider> he never mentioned if it solved the problem or not
<bjsnider> doctormo, what happened?
<doctormo> bjsnider: I got the bubbles redone, decided to replace most of them, but got fustrated with inkscape 0.48 removing features on me.
<bjsnider> no, i was referring to booting from the old kernel
<Sarvatt> doctormo: under lucid it was different
<Sarvatt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] [10de:0407] (rev a1)
<Sarvatt> 	Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device [14c0:0025]
<Sarvatt> just looked up one of your old bug reports
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Interesting
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, if that's the kernel's fault, why does it affect everybody? why just some systems?
<bjsnider> i meant why doesn't it affect everybody
<doctormo> Sarvatt: I'm trying to spot the difference, what is different?
<Sarvatt> i still have no idea what the actual problem is, you just have no pci subsystem id's being reported anymore for it on 2.6.35
<Sarvatt> its 10de:0407 0000:0000 now and was 10de:0407 14c0:0025 before
<doctormo> Sarvatt: Perhaps this is a system76 issue then, that's what the computer is.
<Sarvatt> it's actual a compal JFL92 that they put stickers on and resell :)
<tseliot> doctormo: did you test the packages that I recommended?
 * tseliot -> dinner
<doctormo> About to reboot now.... Enjoy my editing while I do that http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-07-ltr.pdf
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, what log are you looking at for the pciid's?
<Sarvatt> lspci from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578993 and the lspci/xorg.0.log's from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/661248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578993 in linux (Ubuntu) "Doesn't suspend on System76 (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Expired]
<doctormo> bjsnider and tseliot: We're back, the compal stuff is back to normal and the nvidia driver is loaded correctly. I have full resolution.
<doctormo> 3D confirmed working.
<bjsnider> nothing else on the system changed except the kernel, so this must be a kernel issue
<bjsnider> so i think a new bug should be created against the maverick kernel to alert the kernel team so they can investigate. you should also link the bug you're currently following to the new one
<doctormo> bjsnider: Trying to report bug, but can't find the drop off point.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, where's the nvidia-graphcis-drivers patch you use for maverick?
<bjsnider> doctormo, i think if it's the kernel you just call it "linux"
<doctormo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661394
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661394 in linux (Ubuntu) "Compal/nvidia breakage in system76 laptops (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> doctormo: ah, so it's bug 661394, this is interesting
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661394 in linux (Ubuntu) "Compal/nvidia breakage in system76 laptops (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661394
<bjsnider> i'm not convinced that this is really limited to system76 laptops
<tseliot> definitely a kernel issue though
<bjsnider> unquestionably but everybody w ho has the problem will blame the graphics drivers for it
<tseliot> :/
<Sarvatt> RAOF: regarding /usr/bin/X (FreeClientResources+0xed) [0x808f04d], http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?h=server-1.9-branch&id=3b687814a5b999305042775a2bddc3c10706f6da ?
<ScottK> Is that possibly related to 660152?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<ScottK> Cool.
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: the acer aspire 5920G the other guy in the original bug has is compal with the same 8600M GT MXM2 card in it, its basically the same machine http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41765266/lspci-vnvn.log
<bjsnider> yeah but that's just the last few hours
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the people who've been in the maverick channel the past week or two and nvidia just won't work at all
<bjsnider> i've got to put the lucid blob in the ppa, where's the patch for the build scripts?
<Sarvatt> it might be mxm specific, there are quite a few laptops with mxm gpu's
<Sarvatt> "We know Compal did some pretty funky things with the original 8600GT that came with this machine (all to save a few cents on a SPI flash) "
<Sarvatt> thats great to hear
<bjsnider> i guess that's an "edge case"?
<bjsnider> why is system76 selling this junk
<Sarvatt> http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/IFL90.html kind of explains it :)
<Sarvatt> http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=99 = clevo W860CU, at least system76 doesn't charge *that* much more than buying the actual thing unlike most places
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-17
<soreau> What is responsible for copy/paste functions in X?
<soreau> Is it X or some other component?
<lyhana8> hi there, am I in the right place to ask for fglrx patching?
<lyhana8> patch is to be done on fglrx kernel module to compile again on kernels with CVE-2010-3081 fixed
<ubot4> lyhana8: The compat_alloc_user_space functions in include/asm/compat.h files in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36-rc4-git2 on 64-bit platforms do not properly allocate the userspace memory required for the 32-bit compatibility layer, which allows local users to gain privileges by leveraging the ability of the compat_mc_getsockopt function (aka the MCAST_MSFILTER getsockopt support) to control a certain length value, related to a "stack pointer unde
<lyhana8> need for ubuntu 10.04
<RAOF> soreau: X has a rich and complicated set(!) of copy-paste semantics :)
<soreau> RAOF: Well it's rich with bugs now
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Thanks for that pointer; I checked it out on Friday; that commit's not it :)
<soreau> With recent X, seems 1.9.x, I have to copy twice before pasting
<soreau> not that it's your guys fault but there are a whole slew of bugs in new X server
<soreau> Delayed scrolling events for several seconds
<RAOF> Copy twice before pasting?
<soreau> Yes, first time sometimes doesn't work ie. empty string or old string is in the buffer
<RAOF> Urgh.
<soreau> have to do it twice on several occasions
<soreau> but it's not just ubuntu, it's arch to (thus X)
<RAOF> It's not _trivially_ reproducible here, but that sounds lovingly infrequent.
<soreau> They really dropped the ball with 1.9.x
<RAOF> I think the resources changes have triggered some edge cases.
<RAOF> But by and large 1.9 seems pretty good.
<bjsnider> soreau, what graphics driver is that?
<soreau> bjsnider: for what?
<bjsnider> on your system
<soreau> RAOF: What are the benefits of 1.9.x?
<soreau> I haven't found a single one yet
<soreau> bjsnider: Gallium on rv350
<RAOF> It's got faster start up, the configuration is saner (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, etc), there are a bunch of bugs fixed, GLX 1.4 actually works, etc.
<soreau> glx1.4 didn't work in 1.8.2?
<soreau> AFAIC, 1.8.x was doing great before whatever exploded in 1.9.x
<soreau> because it's pretty buggy here
<soreau> and I have no idea why FF is completely trashed after running for more than a couple hours (of course it's a definite major resource leak in FF since it happens on 10.04 and 10.10 after some update around the same time)
<soreau> I can't even use FF anymore without restarting it all the time
<soreau> likely nothing to do with X, but it's yet another frustration
<RAOF> There were no end of problems with GLX 1.4 in 1.8 :)
<soreau> I never saw any
<soreau> I did see the faulty mesa warning go away though
<RAOF> Maybe they were fixed by the time 1.8.2 rocked around, but it was trivially easy to crash X with a GLX 1.4 app.
 * soreau wonders who the hell added that warning in the first place
<bjsnider> for whatever it's worth i'm not seeing any of this on nvidia
<soreau> Any of what?
<bjsnider> all these bugs you're describing
<bjsnider> scrolling is fine, copy-paste is fine
<bjsnider> afaik firefox is fine
<soreau> The only X bug I mentioned was the copy/paste thing and FF is not an X bug
<soreau> it's something wrong with their browser or some setting I inadvertently changed simultaneously on all of my boxes the use FF
<bjsnider> thought you'd mentioned "a whole slew of bugs in new X server". not seeing them
<soreau> Well for starters you can see compiz wallpaper
<RAOF> I thought you'd tracked that down to a bug in libXdamage?
<soreau> I managed to convince someone[TM] earlier today (finally) to put in a petition for a revert
<soreau> See x.org ml
<soreau> He was already convinced apparently but just hadn't bothered to do much about it until I bugged them to death :P
<soreau> RAOF: Nope.
<soreau> It's a bug in xserver
<Wubbbi> Did the development of ubuntu 11.04 start?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-11
<bjsnider> RAOF, does vblank work in nouveau/oneiric?
<RAOF> If you set the xorg.conf option it should.
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-12
<Sarvatt> http://xkcd.com/963/
<ginggs> hi
<ginggs> I have a lab full of natty machines that broke their nvidia drivers upgrading from 2.6.38-8 to 2.6.38-11, anyone able to assist please?
<tjaalton> define "broke"
<tjaalton> assuming the kernel driver didn't build; check the dkms logs
<ginggs> from what i can tell the nvidia driver is built, but if the machines boot up on 2.6.38-11 nvidia encounters a general protection fault, if i select the old 2.6.38-8 kernel machine boots fine
<bryceh> uninstall nvidia; boot to 2.6.38-11; reinstall nvidia; reboot
<ginggs> i have tried purging nvidia-common and installing again, and this broke the nvidia driver in 2.6.38-8 as well!
 * bryceh waves to tjaalton 
<tjaalton> hey bryceh 
<ginggs> so i'm guessing it's not so much the kernel, it's more to do with compiling the driver or building initrd?
<bryceh> ginggs, 99% of the time, yep
<ginggs> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.06/2.6.38-11-generic/x86_64/log/make.log and /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.06/2.6.38-8-generic/x86_64/log/make.log look much the same to me
<bryceh> pastebinit
<ginggs> the 2.6.38-11 make.log?
<bryceh> anything you want our feedback on
<ginggs> 2.6.38-11 dkms make.log http://pastebin.com/FKgzN8uS
<tseliot> ginggs: nvidia-common is only used for driver detection in Jockey, it's not part of the driver
<ginggs> sorry - meant nvidia-current
<ginggs> just got back from the lab, found the cause of the problem
<ginggs> i had gcc-4.4 installed and had overridden gcc-4.5 in /etc/alternatives for CUDA SDK
<ginggs> removing gcc-4.4 and reinstalling gcc-4.5 solved the problem of the nvidia driver general protection fault
<ginggs> now just need to find a solution for CUDA
<gnomefreak> i no longer have this issue, but after i installed fglrx drivers i lost X. I tried to revert back to default drivers but i couldnt find a way to do it since there is no *xorg.conf. any idea how i would do that, in case the next time i install them and they fail?
<gnomefreak> also do the fglrx drivers work yet?
<jcristau> uninstall fglrx?
<gnomefreak> jcristau: didnt help
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find a setting in updte-alternatives either
<bdmurray> bryceh: "ExtraDebuggingInterest: Yes, whatever it takes to get this fixed in Ubuntu"
<bdmurray> that's kind of funny
<bdmurray> I noticed it in bug 857816 which seems rather important
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 857816 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X fails to start on boot (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857816
<Sarvatt> bryceh: shouldn't lightdm logs be getting attached?
<Sarvatt> ExtraDebuggingInterest: Yes, whatever it takes to get this fixed in Ubuntu
<Sarvatt> doesn't matter much for this bug, I've only hit it twice since the beginning of september and haven't been able to in the past 2 weeks trying to
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yes it should include the lightdm logs if they're available, but there's a prompt (since it's owned by root), so it depends on the  user whether they're actually included
<Sarvatt> ahh gotcha, was worried logs were gone completely since GDM was gone and I relied on gdm logs to fix a lot of bugs in the past
<Sarvatt> hmm lightdm doesn't keep historical logs like gdm did though so nevermind
<Sarvatt> mainly people filing bugs after the fact with nothing wrong in Xorg.0.log but a gdm log from 3 boots ago had it and was attached
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, what do i do with the latest blob in x-updates, do i package it normally or as the -updates version?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-13
<LLStarks> other than intel, what's holding back edgers oneiric?
<LLStarks> Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>=2:1.10.99.901) but 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<LLStarks> i guess abi?
<Sarvatt> you have something providing the old abi, virtualbox? newer nvidia drivers?
<Sarvatt> or fglrx
<Sarvatt> fglrx doesn't work with 1.11, its not even in the ppa so if its installed you'll get that
<jcristau> nvidia doesn't work right either.
<bjsnider> does now
<jcristau> well didn't last i checked, yesterday or so.
<Sarvatt> nah nvidia doesn't work right, jcristau is right :)
<Sarvatt> check debian-x mailing list if you dont believe him lol
<jcristau> we were up to 13 or 14 dupes i think
<Sarvatt> extremely high cpu usage
<jcristau> aaronp said it'll be fixed in the next beta
<bjsnider> using 285.05.09?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: yeah
<jcristau> using whatever's current
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: affects some generation nvidia's a lot more than others
<jcristau> i'm not using nvidia, i just suffer from the bug log.
<jcristau> s/log/mail
<bjsnider> well, that's the first one that allegedly supports 1.11
<Sarvatt> there's a nvnews post about it
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166698
<Sarvatt> lots of people using debian on 8xxx and 9xxx nvidias apparently :)
<jcristau> mostly using testing, even, as the bug flood pretty much started when X 1.11 got there :)
<bjsnider> bug's about trapezoid acceleration?
<bjsnider> my cheap little card must support full trapezoid acceleration
<Sarvatt> gt200+ does
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings -q AccelerateTrapezoids
<bjsnider> that prints stuff, so i guess i'm ok
<bjsnider> i've got a fanless gt210
<LLStarks> sarvatt, i think synaptics and intel are holding me back
<LLStarks> natty edgers is fine
<Sarvatt> i dont know where you are getting those from then, another ppa active?
<Sarvatt> LLStarks: btw if you use unity it doesn't work with xserver 1.11 in edgers
<LLStarks> i'm mint
<LLStarks> so don't care about unity
<Sarvatt> there's an oneiric based mint?
<LLStarks> no
<Sarvatt> so dont use oneiric edgers
<Sarvatt> it relies on other things in oneiric that arent in the ppa
<LLStarks> ah ok.
<LLStarks> does synaptics-dkms multitouch work with natty?
<Sarvatt> was it made for natty wherever you got it?
<Sarvatt> imagine it's probably already in the natty kernels if it was only built for earlier ones, no clue if mint uses ubuntu kernels
<Sarvatt> i dont even know what it is so probably shouldn't be responding :)
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-14
<Sarvatt> ricotz: do me a favor and remind me about bringing extra US power adapters closer UDS time :)
 * Sarvatt has one in the bag now but might forget why its there when packing the day before the trip
<RAOF> Heh.
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hey, will do :)
<Sarvatt> thanks, never know what i'm capable of forgetting at the last minute :)
<ricotz> everything is possible :P, but most important are passport and creditcard ;)
<ricotz> bbl
<Sarvatt> RAOF: do you need usb power adapters for your laptops?
<RAOF> USB power adapters?  You can't push enough power over USB to charge any of my laptops!
<Sarvatt> s/usb/US
<Sarvatt>  /
<RAOF> HAH!
<RAOF> Nah, thanks.  I've got me a full complement of adaptors & such :)
<Sarvatt> sorry, 2:30 am, doing some light packing :)
<RAOF> It's pretty early to be packing, though!
<Sarvatt> RAOF: apitrace packaged?! awesome!
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Mostly :)
<RAOF> I wonder how hard it'd be to add GL_EXT_tfp support to apitrace?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, going to uds early?
<Sarvatt> nah just some late drinking and early worrying about forgetting crap :) my little AP was screwed last trip, getting it set up to work in the hotel
<bryceh> Sarvatt, aha
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah I've started maintaining a checklist
<RAOF> You guys have a checklist?  I just throw 5 minutes worth of clothes in the suitcase and grab my laptop ;)
<tito> hey guys, i just installed fresh install of 11.10 + nvidia-current (285.05.09-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1)
<tito> and nvidia-current-dev.
<tito> libGL.so are installed into /usr/lib/nvidia-current/, GL.h in /usr/include/nvidia-current/GL/
<tito> no libGL.so and GL.h are accessible from "standard" path
<tito> my question is: did i miss something ? what the approach to check thoses path too in a software ? pkg-config ? something else ?
<tseliot> tito: you'll have to include them manually
<tito> but what's the approach to know which one to use ? the standard one (if exist) ? nvidia-current ? and i don't know about the ati one
<tito> is it safe to -I/usr/include/nvidia-current for every users ?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> what's wrong with /usr/include/GL/GL.h?
<tito> fresh install + nvidia-current = no /usr/include/GL/GL.h
<tito> = no /usr/lib/libGL.so too
<jcristau> install libgl1-mesa-dev then
<tito> but i got them with nvidia-current, in another directory, not in standard directory
<tito> ok, it's working.
<tito> with libgl1-mesa-dev, but it's using mesa gl.h instead of the nvidia one
<jcristau> and that's a problem because?
<tito> linking is working too because it found mesa libGL.so, and at runtime, cause of ldconf.so.conf, it use nvidia libGL.so
<tito> it look wrong no ?
<tito> installing mesa gl to be able to compile and link
<tito> and it will be not used at all at runtime
<tjaalton> headers rarely are
<tseliot> tito: oh, I thought that, for some reason, you wanted to compile things with Nvidia's libraries
<tito> for runtime i wasn't talking about headers...
<tito> if i remember well, if we install with nvidia binaries, it will do symlink
<tito> not with the ubuntu package
<tseliot> tito: we have our own symlinks with our alternatives system. If you install the driver from Nvidia's website you'll end up breaking your system
<tito> tseliot: i didn't install driver from nvidia website on that fresh install
<tseliot> ok
<tito> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66109/libgl-so-and-gl-h-not-available-from-standard-path
<tseliot> tito: you should use whatever mesa provides unless you're interested in using Nvidia's libraries to build your apps
<tseliot> tito: if you install and enable the Nvidia driver, you're expected to use Nvidia's GL libraries (which is what we do)
<tito> but their is no risk to compile using mesa header and run with nvidia lib ?
<tjaalton> the question is if nvidia-current-dev should install to the standard path, and conflict with libgl1-mesa-dev
<jcristau> no
<tjaalton> no to what? :)
<jcristau> there's a spec for the ABI of libGL.so.1 on linux, it should be the same for all vendors.
<tjaalton> ok then
<jcristau> no to "is there a risk to build against one libGL and run against a different one?"
<tjaalton> anyway, don't see a reason not to put CL/* and cuda/* under /usr/include
<tjaalton> right, everything is built against the mesa libs anyway, and things seem to work rather well :)
<tito> that's my point. mesa have .h+.so shipped together, that's ok. But if i install alternative (as nvidia-current) gl install, it should be used by default
<jcristau> tito: for building stuff?  no it should not.
<tito> (i mean nvidia-current never ask me to install libgl1-dev)
<tito> (libgl1-mesa-dev sorry)
<tito> ok
<tito> if you said it's standard way to do, i'm ok :)
<tseliot> tito: we have a -dev package for nvidia and one for mesa
<tito> yes yes i know  that
<tseliot> which we don't install by default, for obvious reasons
<Milos_SD> Hi... does Unity in Oneiric work with xorg-edgers packages? Is the bug with utouch fixed?
<igormorgado> hi.. x is recognizing my apple wireless keyboard as a corepointer. Any tips?
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-08
<valorie> hi folks, I was trying to see what setup my touchpad has, when I was confronted by this error message: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/08/plasma-desktopTN2364.png
<valorie> I don't know if I should file a bug, and if so what info to include in the bug report
<valorie> but something is clearly askew
<tjaalton> valorie: file a bug against kde
<valorie> heh
<valorie> def. a KDE bug yes, but i guess I'll have to ask in the devel chan where in KDE the problem is
<valorie> thanks, tjaalton
<tjaalton> whatever has the capplet
<tjaalton> valorie: synaptiks
<valorie> ok
<valorie> seems like a discovery problem
<valorie> because the touchpad is working
<valorie> but the "error message" is clearly insane
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> interesting error indeed :-)
<valorie> :-)
<mlankhorst> mvo: can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1062503 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062503 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt fails to install libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal correctly on switching x stacks" [Undecided,New]
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server?field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream&field.status_upstream=resolved_upstream&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=xorg-server&field.tag=quantal+-kubuntu+-xubuntu+-ppc+-
<bryceh> omit&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<bryceh> odd we have a sudden influx of xserver crashes involving __mpn_lshift() since the last few days
<tjaalton> yeah I noticed the same
<bryceh> probably all dupes, but didn't look into them at all
<mvo> mlankhorst: I will look at it once I'm finished my current task ,thanks for the pointer
<mlankhorst> yay ty :)
<mlankhorst> bryceh: yeah weird bunch though, can't make sense of it, seems to be nouveau
<tjaalton> not because of the patch you pushed?-)
<mlankhorst> not a chance, it changes 1 constant to another
<mlankhorst> seems more like a continuation of some other problem
<mlankhorst> and since it's run during atexit, whatever caused it to crash already happened..
<mlankhorst> [ 23980.340] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.
<mlankhorst> [ 23980.414] (EE) NOUVEAU(0): failed to set mode: Device or resource busy
<mlankhorst> Fatal server error:
<mlankhorst> [ 23980.414] failed to create screen resources
<mlankhorst> besides, the other one is radeon
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1061515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061515 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in __mpn_lshift()" [Medium,New]
<bryceh> listp=0xffffffffffffffff
<bryceh> ^ do they all have that in common?
<mlankhorst> didn't check, wouldn't surprise me
<bryceh> #11 0x00007f3c74c3c02c in ErrorF (f=0xb42 <Address 0xb42 out of bounds>) at ../../os/log.c:817
<mlankhorst> seems exit is messed up at least
<bryceh> 0xb42 out of bounds sounds suspcious too
<mlankhorst> yeah it's probably overwritten
<bryceh> at least 3 follow this pattern.
<mlankhorst> and here I was hoping we wouldn't have a random memory corruption right before release :\
<mlankhorst> http://pastebin.com/02gPy0AY is what valgrind came up with
<mlankhorst> one during xf86OutputSetEDID too, but that one is probably less harmful
<bryceh> intriguing
<mlankhorst> probably the same as on intel, mouse gets freed after devices are, so it tries to clean up device backing which wouldn't work..
<mlankhorst> although in this case it seems to be a refcount bug
<mlankhorst> the edid one is probably harmless, but a real simple fix
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: could you upload xorg-server real quick? I doubt the cursor problem will be fixed today but the other issue should be fixed
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: alright
<jcristau> no compat output sounds like a bug?
<mlankhorst> jcristau: presumably it happens before compat_output is initialized
<mlankhorst> because it happens during edid probing
<jcristau> hmm
<jcristau> ok..
<mlankhorst> the real annoying parts are the cursor problems though
<mlankhorst> oh fun, found another one
<tjaalton> hmm, might pull other fixes too
<jcristau> the xserver stable branches seem to have died somehow
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah hitting some fun :/
<mlankhorst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267192/ for the acpi valgrind bug?
<mlankhorst> for valgrind backtrace justifying it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267193/
<mlankhorst> but I need to do slightly more justification, hold on with uploading for now
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: ok so the trigger for that one is killing acpid before Xorg-server is closed
<tjaalton> hrm
<tjaalton> why not just rip the acpi code from the server then, it's not used for anything aiui
<mlankhorst> except acpi events for video probably?
<mlankhorst> intel handles XF86_APM_CAPABILITY_CHANGED at least..
<mlankhorst> if it wasn't for being the last day before final freeze, I would agree that we should nuke it
<jcristau> that might be replaced by drm hotplug events nowadays
<jcristau> maybe...
<tjaalton> riight, maybe not nuke it now :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: ok I'm tempted to leave it for now, see if someone reviews it and if not have it in before release since it's a real crasher
<mlankhorst> pushed
<mvo> mlankhorst: sorry for the slow reply, I commented in the bug, would be great to get the output of the debug comment i put there
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> mvo: seems to not even consider unpacking amd64 version
<mlankhorst> added log :-)
<soreau> After removing unity from my 12.04 install, X fails to display anything. It starts without any fail messages in ~/.xsession-errors and runs but doesn't display anything at all
<soreau> ps ax shows X running at least but X log seems to show it exiting at the end here for no apparent reason http://pastebin.com/96zrSt4J
<soreau> I tried killing X and all dm's then using startx but it exhibits the same problem
 * soreau about to try with different user
<mlankhorst> soreau: vesa?
<mlankhorst> not even fb0?
<bryceh> soreau, check the lightdm logs
<soreau> nope, not even a new user works
<soreau> the screen seems to change modes but just shows illuminated black
<soreau> mlankhorst: vesa is what the default is choosing
<soreau> This is a really old intel gpu, I think i810 or something
<mlankhorst> yeah I noticed :/
<soreau> has always worked fine until I decided to uninstall all the unity stuff instead of chmod -x
<soreau> So I'm guessing somewhere in it's xinit sequence it tries to load some unity stuff and things go south from there
<bryceh> jeez i810?  why?
<soreau> It's just an old box I use as a server really
<mlankhorst> some people like pain
<bryceh> heh, ok... just keep it away from the rest of us ;-)
<soreau> I guess I could try starting X manually without startx, let's see
<soreau> nope, same thing
<mlankhorst> i can't even begin to remember how this is supposed to work to start with..
 * soreau reinstalls unity stuff as a last ditch effort
<soreau> nope, still broke
<soreau> I guess it's time to reinstall. Is 12.10 out yet?
<soreau> !isitout
<ubottu> Quantal? Nope, it's not out. Wait some 6 months...
<mlankhorst> haha
<soreau> heh
<mlankhorst> !forget isitout
 * soreau begins preparations with a backup
<soreau> hell, it's been a good run though. Had 10.04 installed until lts-upgrading to 12.04 and of course things began to fall apart after that
<soreau> so haven't reinstalled on this machine for at least a couple years now
<mlankhorst> well that's good though, userspace modesetting finally dying off :p
<soreau> I'm using xubuntu this time though, this unity curse is getting ridiculous and out of hand
<mlankhorst> well i810 is probably below system requirements for ubuntu anywa
<RAOF> You should be able to start X without unity running, though.
<soreau> RAOF: X refuses to display anything. Even with startx or X :0
<soreau> tried with a new user, still nothing
<RAOF> Refuses to display anything, or cleanly shuts down immediately?
<mlankhorst> RAOF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaartenLankhorst/DeveloperApplication ?
<soreau> RAOF: ps ax show it's running but X log tells a different story http://pastebin.com/96zrSt4J
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Thanks for the ping :)
<RAOF> That looks like X cleanly shutdown after its last client died, which is what our X-starting tools tend to do.
<soreau> well the X process never returned apparently
<soreau> RAOF: and this log was taken from a 'normal' boot without doing anything extra
<soreau> the power glitched this morning and when I rebooted it, I noticed it had reinstalled unity stuff. Then I removed everything unity and now it's broken
<soreau> (since the next reboot after removing unity)
<RAOF> Does "everything unity" include unity-greeter?
<mlankhorst> night
<soreau> If I try starting an X client from ssh, it seems to work but still the display will not output anything
<RAOF> Because removing that'll break lightdm, because that's the greeter that we use ;)
<soreau> RAOF: Looks like it
<RAOF> Try installing unity-greeter; I suspect that might get lightdm displaying something, since it'll have something to display.
<soreau> I heard the bongos but no display output
<soreau> It's as if X is working fine but there's no output to the display
<RAOF> Hm, fun.
<bryceh> mesa 9 is out
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-09
<soreau> bryceh: cool
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> RAOF: re-ping
<RAOF> mlankhorst: When's your membership-board appointment?
<mlankhorst> going for uds-r summit
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I've just been attacking colord with a stick today, so I haven't got around to endorsing you :)
<mlankhorst> I'm sure you used colorful language to fight it off!
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: I uploaded an earlier version of xserver, didn't have the latest commit, oops .)
<tjaalton> :)
<mlankhorst> mvo: I attached logs to bug 1062503 yesterday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062503 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt fails to install libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal correctly on switching x stacks" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062503
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: is llvmpipe working for you on the panda? looks like I have just the normal swrast, and thus no compiz on quantal
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I use precise still, the ti extras do some patching so quantal won't work out of the box
<mlankhorst> presumably for the experimental dri2 video extension
<tjaalton> I dist-upgraded to quantal..
<tjaalton> don't have the ppa
<tjaalton> best to review the build-logs then
<tjaalton>         llvm:            no
<tjaalton> sigh
<mlankhorst> armel or armhf?
<tjaalton> armhf
<tjaalton> same on armel
<mlankhorst> yeah but on armhf i have the illusion you can still get some speed
<tjaalton> --with-gallium-drivers=" nouveau r600 r300 svga swrast"
<mlankhorst> I don't see llvmpipe in debian/rules otherwise
<mlankhorst> unless it's that other rule, let me test..
<tjaalton> it's enabled, ifeq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU), amd64 i386 arm))
<tjaalton> but llvm is turned off somehow
<tjaalton> oh heh
<mlankhorst>   # LLVM is required for r300g and recommended for swrastg on x86:
<mlankhorst> that one? :p
<tjaalton> yeah that :)
<tjaalton> sheesh
<mlankhorst> might want to enable it for radeonsi too then
<tjaalton> it's enabled on x86 already, so it should be good?
<mlankhorst> on arm? :p
<tjaalton> radeonsi for arm?
<mlankhorst> we build the rest, so why not?
<tjaalton> just makes the build longer :)
<mlankhorst> throw more pandas at it!
<mlankhorst> seem to be 11 that are building armhf now
<tjaalton> I see 8
<tjaalton> installed
<tjaalton> only one of them makes sense for arm :)
<mlankhorst> don't some arm come with a pci-e port?
<tjaalton> can you buy it?
<mlankhorst> https://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-openrdudetails.aspx
<tjaalton> are there any pcie x1 cards available?-)
<mlankhorst> don't make me look harder, but presumably :P
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> but not newer radeon ones anyway :)
<tjaalton> so I'll just try to make llvmpipe work
<mlankhorst> booooooooooo
<mlankhorst> just because there aren't any today, doesn't mean that amd has no secret plans to release them tomorrow
<tjaalton> when such a miracle happens, I'll gladly flick the switch :)
<tjaalton> even as an sru
<tjaalton> but now that we're frozen..
<tjaalton> should it be possible to crosscompile for armhf on amd64?
<tjaalton> with a chroot
<jcristau> if you have a cross-compiler..
<mlankhorst> nah you just add it as foreign arch and use multiarch >:X
<mlankhorst> should work
<mlankhorst> still going to need a cross compiler though
<tjaalton> hum, ok
<mlankhorst> although I don't think it would be a really supported use of multiarch at this point
<tjaalton> meh, I'll just build on the damn box
<mlankhorst> it's what I've been doing so far :)
<tjaalton> is eth0 gigabit or not?
<mlankhorst> you wish
<tjaalton> wonder if it's faster to build on nfs
<mlankhorst> but it's still faster than a sd card
<tjaalton> right
<mlankhorst> I'm using a ssd now on the usb port
<mlankhorst> 22 megabyte/second
<tjaalton> blimey
<mlankhorst> it's great for complete silence though :)
<tjaalton> that's about it
<mlankhorst> still a great use!
<mvo> mlankhorst: thanks for the logs, sorry, the near release is giving me a hard time to find a free time to properly look at it, it looks like a bug in apt, one nice thing would be to know if its also happening with the quantal version of apt
<mlankhorst> can I just upgrade apt on precise?
<mvo> mlankhorst: not sure, it will probably bring a bunch of stuff like a new libstdc++ with it, but if you don't mind (or have a VM) then that should be ok
<mlankhorst> seems to work, lets see..
<mlankhorst> mvo: likely failing in the same way
<mlankhorst> using newer libapt + apt from quantal
<mvo> mlankhorst: yeah, the ordering code has not much changed iirc, just wanted to double check that I/we are not hunting smething that is already taken care of
<mlankhorst> I think the ordering is fine, it's just for some reason deciding to configure before it is even extracted
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: hah, radeonsi builds fine
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: bah :)
<tjaalton> what, the panda is single-core?
<mlankhorst> it's dual core
<mlankhorst> I disabled one though since the ti ppa had some issue with smp iirc
<tjaalton> oh right
<tjaalton> misread /proc/cpuinfo
<mlankhorst> however mine probably still finished faster because of the faster io
<tjaalton> how long did it take?
<mlankhorst> still going at the install phase :P
<mlankhorst> judging from timestamps, total is approximately 1 hour 20 minutes
<tjaalton> great
<tjaalton> and someone wants these in servers..
<mlankhorst> there's 2 ways to measure performance per watt, and intel and arm can both claim they're the best at it
<mlankhorst> one is keeping the total watts fixed, in that case arm wins since intel doesn't come close in total power consumption to things like phones, other is simply measuring flops/watt in which case intel would win :p
<tjaalton> they're good for something, this box isn't :)
<mlankhorst> it's good for testing that type of box!
<tjaalton> yeah, I'm just venting
<mlankhorst> my n9 might have git on it, but it's not a real buildbox
<tjaalton> yeah it's io-capped here
<tjaalton> panda that is
<mlankhorst> do we have blueprints for R yet?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> the team doesn't
<mlankhorst> yeah looks like I should probably write the one for lts backports
<tjaalton> meh, still no llvm
<mlankhorst> how long did your build take?
<tjaalton> running lintian
<tjaalton> should finish soon
<tjaalton> duh
<tjaalton> DEB_HOST_ARCH != DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU
<mlankhorst> haha
<mlankhorst> mine built :P
<mlankhorst>    # LLVM is required for r300g and recommended for swrastg on x86:
<mlankhorst> -  ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH),amd64 i386 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386))
<mlankhorst> +  ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH),amd64 i386 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 armel armhf))
<tjaalton> yup
<tjaalton> debuild -b  4189,16s user 543,60s system 139% cpu 56:37,54 total
<mlankhorst> aw you won because of multithreading
 * mlankhorst shakes fist
<tjaalton> bwahaha..
<tjaalton> if only it could fit in the ramdisk..
<tjaalton> need to fix the build-deps too
<mlankhorst> oh right
<tjaalton> cheated, and dropped all the other dri drivers for this build..
<mlankhorst> OMG :o
<tjaalton> should be a bit faster to build :)
<mlankhorst> can I cheat and update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Blueprints/LtsPointUpdatesForXorg for R?
<tjaalton> go ahead :)
 * mlankhorst didn't just add a question mark to the end of the url just to get it in launchpad as specification a second time *whistles innocently*
<tjaalton> doesn't work
<mlankhorst> :/
<mlankhorst> it builds llvmpipe though
<tjaalton> uploaded 9.0 anyway
<tjaalton> without the change
<mvo> mlankhorst: just to confirm , that quantal version of apt-get had the same error #1062503 ?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> which reminds me have to downgrade it
<mlankhorst> oh 3.6.1-rt1 is a fun read :-)
<bryceh> lots of xorg-server crash bugs this week
<mlankhorst> yeah not happy
<mlankhorst> especially since the backtraces are useless
<RAOF> That's annoying.
<RAOF> What's generating rubbish backtraces?
<mlankhorst> my guess is xorg-server trying to do a clean shutdown after something already went wrong
<RAOF> This is quantal, right?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Prf_Jakob> mlankhorst: have you asked Thomas btw?
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-10
<tjaalton> so, a fair share of the xserver crashes might be due to -evdev lacking the patch to do sigsafe logging, which has been only on git master, not the stable branch we have
<tjaalton> I'll get that in today
<bryceh> thanks
<RAOF> Hah. Sweet.
<bryceh> do we have a mesa9 plan?
<bryceh> oh wait, nevermind.  someone stuck it in already :-)
<tjaalton> indeed :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, nice, thanks
<mlankhorst> Prf_Jakob: yeah but no response :/
<tseliot> mlankhorst: this doesn't seem correct to me, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270712/
<mlankhorst> wait until the bug is fixed
<mlankhorst> you can't upgrade currently due to that annoying apt bug
<mlankhorst> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1062503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062503 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt fails to install libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal correctly on switching x stacks" [High,New]
<mlankhorst> you need to specify the 32-bits version to get the correct resolution for now
<mlankhorst> but that will fail like in the bug
<tseliot> mlankhorst: ok, thanks
<mlankhorst> tseliot: without letting apt do its thing, could you do apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal{,:i386} ?
<mlankhorst> should be correct
<tseliot> mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270724/
<mlankhorst> tseliot: weird, why is it not pulling in xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal plus the whole stack?
<tseliot> mlankhorst: I have most of the new stack installed
<mlankhorst> ah
<mlankhorst> tseliot: you probably hit that bug then
<tseliot> mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270731/
<mlankhorst> yep that's the bug
<mlankhorst> have to work around it by installing the amd64 versions directly with dpkg
<tseliot> mlankhorst: I had to do sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal{,:i386} again
<tseliot> it should be fine now
<mlankhorst> yeah but until it's fixed not much we can do
<tseliot> right
 * tseliot reboots
<mlankhorst> mvo: would you be willing to add some field to consider alternatives when removing apt-get chooses to remove a package to satisfy conflict resolution? for example if mesa-common-dev was installed previously, all mesa-common-dev-lts-* packages would be considered as a replacement
<tjaalton> wonder if 4b7f00346da helps with the xserver logout crashes
<tjaalton> oh, final freeze is already on
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: btw, as I mentioned yesterday, the second patch to xserver didn't get in yet
<mlankhorst> yeah its ok
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-11
<bryceh> RAOF, btw we can probably kick nvidia-experimental-304 out to precise now.
<mlankhorst> wow
<mlankhorst> a slashdot linux article that doesn't seem to link to phoronix
<bryceh> oops, michael will have to eat ramen for dinner today
<mlankhorst> :(
<mlankhorst> or maybe no beer at next xdc, panic!
<Sarvatt> gotta make the "anonymous" slashdot submission bot faster
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-12
<Sarvatt> damn you es2_info on quantal, EGL_DRIVER=egl_gallium is messed up
<Sarvatt> libEGL warning: unsupported platform Windows
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274312/
<Sarvatt> oh hey sleep is a thing, lemme take advantage of that
<RAOF> Heh.
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: enjoy :p
<tjaalton> hmm, I wonder if there's a way to automatically reassign bugs filed against the renamed packages to the real ones
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah it is done for the kernel at the moment
<seb128> tjaalton, I would be surprised if somebody on #ubuntu-devel (bdmurray?) doesn't have a script to reassign from one product to another one
<mlankhorst> i think bugs filed against the lts kernel will get a separate tag
<tjaalton> if it's already done for the kernel then that's cool
<mlankhorst> and then re-assigned to normal kernel
<tjaalton> nice
<mlankhorst> but would have to ask ogasawara, I didn't follow it much
<mlankhorst> oh nice, nouveau fix for blanking
<bjsnider> bryceh, is the -updates and -experimental package idea really to help gamers? the phoronix story makes it seem so
<bryceh> bjsnider, -experimental is motivated by that, yes
<bjsnider> seems like those drivers introduce as many bugs as they fix
<bryceh> -updates originally was geared just for hardware support but also may be useful for gamers
<bryceh> bjsnider, fun times
<bjsnider> i don't think linux is ever going to be much of a gaming platform, i mean buy a console, man!
<mlankhorst> either way, going to have a blast with nouveau probably :P
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-13
<agrestringere> Having some interesting problems, I'm trying to install two different ubuntu versions side by side and I just accidentally screwed up so now my Xubuntu install is gone 
<agrestringere> how can I do this? [WinXP][Ubuntu (unity)][Ubuntu (Xfce)]
<mlankhor1t> you don't need a separate ubuntu install
<mlankhor1t> just install ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<mlankhor1t> and then at the login screen choose your session
<mlankhor1t> you should be able to choose between a xfce and unity session
<ScottK> Did I file Bug #1066372 against the right package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066372 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash when doing nothing in particular" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066372
<Hanmac> @xorg-edgers : i dont know what you guys commited the last day, but my uptime is more than 20hours without crashing ... it seems my problem is gone ... 
<Hanmac> or it may be that pc is now cooled with outdoor temperature :D
<albert23> bug 1011440
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1011440 could not be found
<albert23> hmm, kernel changelog refers to that bug for some recent agp changes 
<albert23> ScottK: did that crash happen before today? And before October 3?
<albert23> I think there *might* be a relation between those agp changes and the bus error in your crash
<ScottK> albert23: I wasn't on quantal before October 3.
<ScottK> I don't recall any like that before today.
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-14
<agrestringere> Having some crazy problems right now
<agrestringere> did a routine install of Xubuntu and added the x-swat ppa, it installed the incorrect driver INTEL and NVIDIA along side now the whole thing's stopping at '* Stopping Userspace bootsplash'
<agrestringere> Help, I cant even seem to get past the install here..
<agrestringere> everything is breaking...
<agrestringere> Stuck in TTY1 single user mode
<agrestringere> The question is why did it install the Intel driver?  It's never done that before, ever...
<agrestringere> Ill just write up a bug report, that was wierd, it's corrected by ppa-purge
<agrestringere> The package is broken
<agrestringere> What am I doing wrong with X-SWAT PPA?  For some reason after installing it I cannot get to the desktop manager.  Do I have to remove the current packages first? Then add the repository and then install?
<agrestringere> What am I doing wrong with X-SWAT PPA?  For some reason after installing it I cannot get to the desktop manager.  Do I have to remove the current packages first? Then add the repository and then install?
<agrestringere> Ok, had to remove everything first, disregard
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: *amused* remember that xorg focus bug? Fairly sure I can reproduce it on my n9 too XD
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-07
<tjaalton> nice, xserver loading both radeon and vesa for a radeon/radeon hybrid.. that'll fail
<tjaalton> when -ati doesn't support the other chip
<tjaalton> uds @ crazy hours again
<tjaalton> no-go
<mlankhorst> meh we need a session for x, but it will pretty much be ship whatever is needed for hardware support, ship 1.15 if possible, and ship newest mesa branch possible
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> no news there
<Dandel> Sarvatt, it appears all of the ubuntu fglrx packages ( since 12.104 ) on precise have a broken direct rendering capabilities. 
<mlankhorst> *direct* rendering? >:O
<Dandel> ya.
<tjaalton> how so?
<Dandel> and it was fixed by running... env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/fglrx:/usr/lib32/fglrx:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH glxinfo
<mlankhorst> Dandel: what if you run ldconfig?
<Dandel> shouldn't need to.
<Dandel> I installed the packages from the ubuntu repositories.
<mlankhorst> try update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Dandel> step to reproduce problem... sudo apt-get install fglrx_package_goes_here && sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo reboot
<Dandel> fglrx 9.010 package was not effected
<Dandel> but catalyst 13.8 beta ( 13.200 aka 13.20.5 ), catalyst 13.10 ( fglrx 13.20.11 ), and fglrx 12.104 are all effected
<mlankhorst> Dandel: can you do those steps for me?
<Dandel> will do, but it'll take a few min... i switched that pc over to an nvidia card to check some stuff out on an the nvidia drivers... funny thing is that none of the nvidia drivers had this issue.
<mlankhorst> sure
<tjaalton> Dandel: i guess you need to enable it from jockey or what's it called..
<Dandel> tjaalton, i did  not use jockey
<tjaalton> exactly
<Dandel> the steps I said is equivalent of using that
<tjaalton> you need to
<tjaalton> no it isn't
<mlankhorst> and you don't need a aticonfig --initial
<tjaalton> it won't touch alternatives
<Dandel> no... the ubuntu package should automatically set alternatives.
<tjaalton> nope
<mlankhorst> UNLESS it's in manual mode
<tjaalton> you need to enable the driver..
<tjaalton> if you just install it, it isn't enabled
<Dandel> with nvidia it was install package and then run nvidia-xconfig.
<tjaalton> tseliot: ^
<Dandel> and it never gave me any problems going back to mesa ><; ( just uninstall relevant packages and remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<mlankhorst> Dandel: I've noticed the same and I think it was just ldconfig was missing after switching alternatives
<mlankhorst> and xorg.conf is not needed for fglrx
<tjaalton> ok then
<tjaalton> maybe I was wrong, has been a while since I tried either
<Dandel> the latest amd driver *does* survive the most recent revisions of piglit.
<mlankhorst> :o
<Dandel> actually the ubuntu ppa is woefully out of date due to the fact the piglit devs have trouble integrating patches :/
<Dandel> overzelous devs who don't want to fix the whole building the source code from out of tree.
<mlankhorst> lol
<mlankhorst> I can just push any fixes, as long as they don't break in-tree builds :P
<Dandel> see piglit mailing list.
<Dandel> there is a couple of patch queues
<Dandel> some of em fix outright improper piglit behavior
<Dandel> if you change contexts, using the old glgetstring is a seriously bad idea
<mlankhorst> what patches exactly?
<Dandel> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/piglit/2013-September/007571.html
<Dandel> it's incomplete ><; noticed some other stuff in packages that are missing.
<Dandel> patch 7 and 8 are fixing poor glgetstring behaior.
<Dandel> patch 6 *should* fix the strndup build bug found in piglit right now
<Dandel> patches 1 to 4 are general fixes to  packaging (and installation ) involving cmake in general.
<Dandel> and of course patch 5 is a version bump involving cmake for piglit seeing as how they already essentially force cmake 2.8 as is ( via waffle )
<Dandel> actually I did notice that on fglrx that aiglx is a little buggy after install on those effected versions.
<Dandel> namely that it failed to load /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so :/
<mlankhorst> Dandel: oh, dandel sent a reply to it, you need to reply to that first :P
<mlankhorst> s/dandel/idr/
<mlankhorst> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/piglit/2013-October/007585.html
<mlankhorst> hm I'll ping him myself
<Dandel> I always build the source out of tree ><;
<Dandel> so these fixes are key
<tseliot> Dandel: there's no need to run nvidia-xconfig or aticonfig
<Dandel> tseliot, it's out of habbit... I've been using the proprietary driver that way for more than 4 years
<Dandel> I almost always build the package, and then install said package
<tseliot> Dandel: also can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<Dandel> 1 sec.
<Dandel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204912/
<mlankhorst> .dpkg-tmp?
<mlankhorst> why do you have a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/ ?
<Dandel> no
<mlankhorst> it's there in your log
<Dandel> at least not with nvidia 325.15 driver
<Dandel> i have not shut the pc down yet ><;
<mlankhorst> look at your own Xorg.0.log :P
<Dandel> that is an copy of the log i had from atigetsysteminfo.sh
<tseliot> err... we need a current log
<Dandel> that error only started appearing in 13.20.5 ( catalyst 13.8 beta )
<Dandel> it did not exist in the 13.101 release
<tseliot> also we do provide a file for ldconfig with the driver, so you shouldn't really need to export the path to the libraries
<tseliot> Dandel: please reboot, and paste the output of "ldconfig -p | grep GL" (do not set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH)
<Dandel> k... 1 sec restoring the system takes a a bit ( haft to make sure i don't leave the nvidia drivers in when i switch to the ati card )
<Dandel> using the fglrx-12 package ( from edgers ppa )
<Dandel> tseliot, linker issue
<tseliot> Dandel: so it's not my problem
<Dandel> paste.ubuntu.com/6204994
<Dandel> and... ( this is ldconfig -p | grep  GL ) paste.ubuntu.com/6204999
<Dandel> odd... i do not see a libgl.so ( 32-bit ) for fglrx 0o'
<tseliot> Dandel: what does "ldconfig -p | grep dri" say?
<tseliot> BTW I don't maintain the drivers in edgers, only the ones in the Ubuntu repository
<Dandel> i do not see the fglrx dri in the output for that command
<Dandel> paste.ubuntu.com/6205018
<tseliot> Dandel: what about "update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf" ?
<Dandel> paste.ubuntu.com/6205024
<mlankhorst> what if you just run ldconfig, then ldd /usr/bin/glxgears again?
<mlankhorst> well, ldconfig with sudo
<Dandel> actually on ubuntu 12.04 lts it's wrather annoying that the opencl driver icd and headers are unavailable ><; ( it's in quantal tho and up tho... that's on the list of stuff needed for current versions of piglit ) 
<Dandel> paste.ubuntu.com/6205043
<Dandel> mlankhorst, i have no idea why i have  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/
<mlankhorst> rm -rf it
<Dandel> but it does link to /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_xorg_extra_modules
<mlankhorst> oh just rm it then :p
<mlankhorst> anyway that looks better, try again now?
<Dandel> rming that link did not fix the direct rendering.
<Dandel> odd...
<Dandel> adding just this path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH fixed it... /usr/lib32/fglrx
<Dandel> did i forget to mention i'm on amd64 ><;
<mlankhorst> that should not exist
<Dandel> i do not think that is entirely the issue.
<tjaalton> the package does install stuff there
<mlankhorst> oh
<tjaalton> too
<Dandel> that solves it.
<Dandel> 1 sec while i get a console output of ldconfig -p :)
<Dandel> paste.ubuntu.com/6205065
<Dandel> that is *before* and after adding usr/lib32/fglrx to the ld_library_path
<mlankhorst> ok so I guess you just didn
<Dandel> ack ><;
<mlankhorst> run ldconfig then :p
<Dandel> something else is missing ><;
<mlankhorst> just restart xorg i guess
<Dandel> hmm... xorg failure
<Dandel> undefined symbol firegl_getuefisupported in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<Dandel> 0o' is there ever a reason for update-alternatives to complain during install?
<Dandel> oh well... reinstalling the package fixed xorg :/
<Dandel> steam still complains about a lack of direct contexts 
<Dandel> hmm... tjaalton, do you know why there is no 32-bit glxinfo ? ( i think there is a need to have this because there is a slight issue where libGL.so is overwitten for 64-bit binaries but 32-bit binaries are ignored.
<tjaalton> what 32bit binaries?
<mlankhorst> Dandel: apt-get install mesa-utils:i386
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> it's not multiarch
<tjaalton> oh
<mlankhorst> :P
<tjaalton> well you can install either or
<tjaalton> i guess
<mlankhorst> it's what i do
<Dandel> 0o' and it messes up other packages to boot
<Dandel> now i have 4 other packages to reinstall ><;
<Dandel> the 32-bit glxinfo has that issue :)
<Dandel> i honestly wonder why this line is not in ldconfig -p | grep fglrx output...
<Dandel> libGL.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so
<Dandel> err... lib32... but still the point is sound.
<mlankhorst> you probably messed up your system in an interesting way
<mlankhorst> just wipe it and start over? :p
<Dandel> that's a bit difficult... there is problems on another system where uefi and dual boot is a nightmare.
<Dandel> i own two uefi compatible amd systems and the hitch on both of em is that win7 + linux do not play nicely on multiple levels ( for example hybernate on windows is lost )
<Dandel> mlankhorst, i doubt that i screwed it up that bad... when I remove fglrx i always run the following set of commands. paste.ubuntu.com/6205205
<tjaalton> where do you paster these links from? they are lacking http:// and terminator doesn't understand them ;)
<Dandel> tjaalton, it's called typing it in.
<tjaalton> right, isn't that a lot of work?
<tjaalton> and *paste
<Dandel> not when your on two different computers.
<tjaalton> k
<mlankhorst> and another thing you really really do not need to run aticonfig, just another way to mess things up
<Dandel> fixed it... had some stray fixes from one of the times the ati installer/uninstaller screwed up :/
<Dandel> i had to wipe out /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libati*
<Dandel> and then reinstall the driver
<Dandel> now steam does not complain either.
<mlankhorst> Dandel: hm do you have the piglit changes in a branch?
<pepee> tjaalton, tyvm, it's fixed now :)
<tjaalton> pepee: good to hear :)
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-08
<lesshaste> hi
<zinigor> Hello! Can someone please take a look at a bug I have just submitted and tell me if there is a duplicate with an available workaround somewhere? 
<zinigor> Here is the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1236996
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236996 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Nvidia Optimus laptop shows black screen with mouse after sucessful login" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-09
<zinigor> Hello, people! Sorry to repeat my message, but maybe someone in this room right now knows something about the issue.
<zinigor> Can someone please take a look at a bug I have submitted yesterday and tell me if there is a duplicate with an available workaround somewhere? 
<zinigor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1236996
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236996 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Nvidia Optimus laptop shows black screen with mouse after sucessful login" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> meh, too hasty
<tjaalton> tseliot: ^ hybrid fail, it's not enabling the hybrid stuff
<tjaalton> or nvidia got installed manually
<tjaalton> in which case nvidia-prime isn't installed
<tjaalton> maybe the nvidia driver should just depend on -prime, and the logic moved there instead of the driver manager
<tseliot> tjaalton: if it were a hybrid failure you wouldn't even see the login screen ;)
<tseliot> also, users should not install nvidia-prime unless they have hybrid graphics
<tjaalton> ..because it has no logic to detect if it's a hybrid system or not
<tjaalton> tseliot: he's running intel with nvidia installed, login screen works fine it seems
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, he's probably using intel with nvidia's GL libraries
<tseliot> and libglx
<tjaalton> anyway, I think apt-get way should be supported
<tjaalton> so the logic should be moved to nvidia-prime/fglrx-pxpress
<tjaalton> or done so that those can use the tooling from jockey or whatever
<tjaalton> but not apply any changes unless postinst detects it's a hybrid system
<tjaalton> since now anyone on non-hybrid can break their system by installing either, as stupid as that would be
<tseliot> tjaalton: in 12.04.3 Jockey does the right thing without the user noticing. In 12.04.4 things are going to be too complex to move the detection logic to nvidia-prime
<tjaalton> how so?
<tseliot> tjaalton: because there will be more programs running on log in and on log out to enable switching between cards
<tjaalton> how does that change initial setup?
<tseliot> I could try it on a system without hybrid graphics. Maybe it already works but it's untested
<tseliot> still nvidia-prime will depend on bbswitch
<tseliot> and I don't think you want bbswitch on a single card system
<tseliot> or you don't want something that will mess with your xorg.conf by default
<tjaalton> exactly my point, it should not touch the config unless the system is detected as hybrid, by prime/pxpress
<tseliot> and my point is: if you go through the hassle of installing the drivers manually you can also install an additional package manually
<tjaalton> too technical for most users
<tseliot> maybe I can play more with this in saucy + 1 as soon as I'm done with this hybrid switching work
<tjaalton> isn't it too late then ;)
<tseliot> right now I would just break things
<tjaalton> didn't know saucy had bumblebee
<tseliot> it doesn't have bumblebee
<tjaalton> sure does
<tseliot> in main???
<tjaalton> no
<tseliot> then nvidia can't depend on it
<tjaalton> bbswitch-dkms/-source
<tjaalton> too
<tseliot> and my work will land only in 12.04.4 anyway, at least for now.
<tjaalton> what happens on upgrades?
<tjaalton> there has to be an upgrade path
<tjaalton> sorry, but these questions will come up later anyway :)
<tseliot> I'm not sure. My work will be available in December as I'm still working on it
<tjaalton> the folks planning the oem commitments don't know how the distro works :/
<tseliot> we will have a clean upgrade from 12.04.4 to 14.04 for sure. I'm not sure about 12.04.4 -> 13.10 though
<tseliot> it would take an SRU to forward port my work to 13.10 but it will be painful
<tjaalton> ->14.04 should be enough
<tseliot> (promoting bbswitch to main on an already released system doesn't sound easy)
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> I've just found out that nvidia-prime has never been moved to main...
<tjaalton> all the backport stacks are added post-release, and straight to main, so it's not unheard of
<tjaalton> hehe
<tseliot> ok, it will be a little more work
<tjaalton> wonder why bbswitch is a dkms package atm
<tseliot> but as soon as I'm done I'll test my work on single card systems. If all goes well, users won't even have to think of prime
<tseliot> well, you can build it with module-assistant if you want
<tjaalton> ah so it's a kernel module too
<tseliot> yep
<tseliot> it contains some acpi calls to switch on and off the nvidia card
<tjaalton> i'll pull some -intel fixes and call it final for saucy
<tjaalton> or just pull current master, hum
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-10
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: I can't remember if it was you I talked to, but what was the arguments that I needed to change debuild in xorg-auto-git to make it build binary packages?
<Prf_Jakob> and also get it to do multithreaded builds?
<Sarvatt> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=8 debuild -uc -us -b
<Prf_Jakob> thanks!
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-12
<kaddi> hi guys, I was referred here, because I have a tiny problem with my new laptop. It has a very high resolution (3200x1800) and it seems xorg can't quite cope with it. http://imagebin.org/273510 This is my desktop, on the top there's the display config, and it will only allow me to choose the maximum resolution, there is no other option. In the middle you can see quassel and there's a problem because the fonts scale according to the resolution, but not 
<kaddi> the space in which the fonts are written. I was asking for help in ubuntu and they referred me here.  
<kaddi> my xorg.log was posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6227541/
<kaddi> and I can only get a screen at all, if I enable nomodeset during boot, otherwise I get a completely grey screen
<kaddi> i was advised to either post here for a comment from you guys or to file both the nomodeset and the lack of multiple resolutions as bugs. Which I will do, if you think it's worth it
<bjsnider> kaddi, does this kde software scale window parts based on resolution? is this a real feature?
<kaddi> bjsnider: i'm not sure.. i posted also in kde about this, but am still waiting for a reply ;)
<bjsnider> yeah i think that's really the issue
<kaddi> i would be happy if i could scale down the resolution a little for now. :p
<bjsnider> and i don't think you're going to like the answer
<kaddi> which is?
<bjsnider> why not scale down the fonts?
<bjsnider> i think they're going to tell you that window parts are not supposed to scale up, but i hope that i'm wrong
<kaddi> at that resolution if I scale down the font to fit in the window parts, I probably won't be able to read the font anymore
<bjsnider> it looks like the window border is the biggest problem
<kaddi> bjsnider: the weird part is that certain areas do scale, wile other's don't. Eg the menu-bar is perfectly scaled, but the title bar not
<kaddi> yeah
<bjsnider> i'm 100% sure this is a kde issue
<bjsnider> does unity or gnome-shell work better?
<kaddi> haven't tried yet
<kaddi> if the resolution can't be changed there either, is there anything i can do?
<bjsnider> i think gnome-shell would work because of all the whitespace in the cantarell font
<bjsnider> this was always going to be a problem as time progressed and people started getting these high-res monitors
<bjsnider> what's the dot pitch on your fonts?
<kaddi> eh, how do I check that?
<bjsnider> must be a lot higher than 96
<bjsnider> what are the physical dimensions of the monitor?
<kaddi> it's a 13.3" screen. I can give you the actual dimension in a second
<bjsnider> needs to be measured, just the screen area
<kaddi> 16.5cm high, 29,4cm wide
<bjsnider> in inches
<kaddi> 6.5 inches times 11.6 inches
<bjsnider> 276 dpi
<bjsnider> so, typical monitors until recently had a dpi of 96
<bjsnider> paper is considered to be about 300
<bjsnider> so you're almost at that level
<kaddi> :)
<bjsnider> you shouldn't need much antialiasing or subpixel smoothing
<bjsnider> you're way above the level of hdtv as well
<bjsnider> that's why some parts of windows are so small, they're programmed for 96
<kaddi> yeah, i woudln't mind to lower resolution to hdtv if it makes the problems  go away
<bjsnider> to circle back around to the original point
<kaddi> haha, yeah
<bjsnider> it wouldn't
<bjsnider> it would make everything blurry
<kaddi> oh well.. that's not what I'm going for >.>
<bjsnider> unless this is a crt, which it isn't, you have to drive it up to native or everything will be blurry
<bjsnider> i'd like to know what the kde guys have to say about this if you want to update me
<kaddi> i will... as soon as they asnwer :p
<kaddi> i don't think there's anyone there atm
<bjsnider> btw, the calculation, just for transparency, is resolution / physical dimension in inches
<bjsnider> so 3200 / 11.6 and so forth
<kaddi> ok, thanks :) good to know :)
<kaddi> i've been playing with font sizes and it's looking much better now, but there are still issues ;p
<bjsnider> try turning off smoothing and hinting and see how the fonts look
<bjsnider> i don't know how to do that in kde btw
<kaddi> if I suddenly disappear it's the lightning we have atm
<kaddi> looks good, but it doesn't help with the menu dimensions :p
<kaddi> forcing the dpi of fonts to 96 makes things look fuzzy
<bjsnider> yeah because it doesn't match the monitor's native dpi
<bjsnider> toldja so
<bjsnider> what about a different theme
<kaddi> kde is saying that it's not an issue because it's configurable
<kaddi> and they're suggesting to reduce the resolution, which I can't :p 
<kaddi> but with their help i've been able to resize almost everything
<JanC> bjsnider: "typical monitors until recently had a dpi of 96" is somewhat misleading; 10-15 years ago, it was typically higher for CRT monitors (something around 120dpi wasn't uncommon), but it got lowered again when LCD monitors came into fashion...
<kaddi> thanks for the tips cya all later :)
<bjsnider> kde shouldn't be telling people to drive their monitors below the native resolution
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-08
<SpmP> I am having issues with a radeon card giving kernel errors on start of X with HDMI. Works in console. As much info as I can think of at: http://pastebin.com/Ryf4kXG6 any ideas?
<SpmP> maybe kernel and not X...
<SpmP> thought I would ask before I upgrade to edgers to see if it will go away...
<mlankhorst> probably kernel
<mlankhorst> considering that's where the error occurs
<alf__> For some time now I have been getting slowdowns under X with Radeon Evergreen. When rendering something heavy the CPU spins and takes ages to render. I think it started with the 3.16 kernel, and my current workaround is to use 3.15.x which doesn't have this problem. There is nothing in the logs. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-10
<wdean>  /msg NickServ HELP register
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-08
<hyperair> hmmmm new mesa packages in xorg-edgers are threatening to remove things including libopengl-perl and ia32-libs
<hyperair> fun
<hyperair> huh, vlc too
<hyperair> ricotz: could you add libopengl-perl to xorg-edgers please? vivid's version isn't installable with the new mesa upload to xorg-edgers
<ricotz> hyperair, could you elaborate the reason for it not being installable?
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi, there are a bunch of xorg-server uploads missing in git
<ricotz> tjaalton, please get libvdpau 1.1.1-1 synced 
<jcristau> ricotz: because mesa breaks it
<jcristau> bugs.debian.org/796918
<ricotz> jcristau, I see, too bad "<< 0.6704+dfsg-2~" wasn't used
<tjaalton> ricotz: ping ancell
<tjaalton> not my uploads :)
<hyperair> ricotz:  libgl1-mesa-glx : Breaks: libopengl-perl (< 0.6704+dfsg-2) but 0.6703+dfsg-1build1 is installed.
<hyperair> ricotz: looks like it's explicitly listed in Breaks?
<hyperair> no wait it isn't
<hyperair> weird
<hyperair> wait, yes it is
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-10
<mamarley> tseliot: How is that fix that the FFMPEG guy requested coming along?
<tseliot> mamarley: he said it's not needed any more. I have one more change though
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: BTW, I am going to upload 367.57, so no need to do it on your side
<mamarley> Oh, OK, I hadn't even seen that one yet.
<tseliot> I'll use your tarballs for 340 and 304 though
<mamarley> tseliot: Is there a new 370 release too?  I can't even find where 367.57 was announced.
<tseliot> mamarley: I found them all here, I haven't seen the announcement: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<tseliot> mamarley: I have just uploaded 367, and it comes with that small fix I mentioned before (which I am going to apply to the other flavours too)
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, did you add video abi 23 support?
<tseliot> ricotz: no, they didn't mention it in the release notes
<ricotz> I would assume it does support it
<tseliot> if it does, I will update the packages
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-12
<RAOF> You know, i915, I'd really prefer it if you *didn't* periodically blank my screen for a single frame.
<tjaalton> skylake?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> Oh, actually, no.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Actually, haswell.
<tjaalton> ah
<soee> mamarley: do you have some machine with intel + nvidia ?
<mamarley> soee: Try 3 of them. :)
<soee> mamarley: are they on 16.04 ?
<mamarley> Nope, Yakkety for all of them.
<soee> and with latest updates you can switch profiles ?
<mamarley> Oh, you mean Optimus systems?  None of mine are Optimus, sorry.  I thought you meant Intel CPU and NVIDIA GPU.
<soee> ah, ok
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-13
<furkan>  22:50:08 	<RAOF>	You know, i915, I'd really prefer it if you *didn't* periodically blank my screen for a single frame. <-- i started getting this on my laptop too, a while ago... it started happening when i upgraded to the xenial kernel, then went away when i downgraded back to wily (the laptop is running ubuntu 14.04)
<furkan> maybe i'll give linux-generic-lts-yakkety a shot when that makes it into trusty-proposed
<furkan> RAOF: and my laptop is Nehalem... an i5-520M... so it looks like the issue spans across at least 4 generations lol
<RAOF> Yeah.
<furkan> i wonder if anybody did a kernel bisect
<RAOF> I'd guess at some of the atomic modesetting plumbing.
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-16
<soee> are there any known changes in kernels or nvidia driver that can make nvidia-prime failing?
<soee> `prime-select query` should return current profile that is intel or nvidia but it returns `unknown` 
<soee> switching to intel or navidia (prime-select intel|nvidia) than querying it shows the selected profile but after reboot again `unknown` it is
<soee> also it seems that as before i had no tearing when using intel profile, now the tearing is also here
<soee> if if use some tty, i switch to nvidia profile manually, than `startx` some session windows are rendered but no effects and after few secodns there is an error about opengl 2.0 loading
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/Jgkvpbz.png
<soee> the same is on kernel 4.4 or 4.8 
<soee> i'm not sure if it is maybe somehow related to Plasma 5.8 changes
<soee> or maybe something with loading alternatives :/
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23333323/
<ricotz> mamarley, hi, didn't you want to prepare/upload 367.57?
<mamarley> ricotz: I thought tseliot said he was going to do that.
<mamarley> Ah, it looks like he only did it for Yakkety.
<mamarley> ricotz: I'm kind of busy today and I don't think I would get a chance to do it until tomorrow.
<ricotz> mamarley, he didnt upload to the ppa, I simply copied the archive package back then, of course there is a newer one too
<ricotz> mamarley, no problem, let me know if you have something
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-09
<ricotz> tjaalton, is the oem kernel vendor/hardware specific?
<ricotz> found https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8339247/+listing-archive-extra which doesn't say much about its target
<tjaalton> ricotz: only amd64
<tjaalton> nothing special beyond that
<ricotz> ok, besides that there will be a normal hwe build based on 4.13?
<tjaalton> no it's only available on xenial as-is
<tjaalton> stock artful kernel will have -hwe-16.04 build
<ricotz> ok, that is what I meant
<tjaalton> oh, right
<tjaalton> yes
<mamarley> tseliot: I noticed that the nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 384.90 package you uploaded doesn't take into account the fact that libEGL is now handled by GLVND .  If you look at the "rules" file for one of the PPA uploads of 384, you can see what I did to fix that.
<mamarley> (It displays an error about the EGL library not being a symlink during the installation, and then EGL won't work afterward.
<tseliot> mamarley, tjaalton: I didn't think GLVND was there yet in 17.10
<mamarley> tseliot: Not in that sense, but the EGL library in the driver did get switched to being accessed through the bundled GLVND.
<mamarley> In the same way that the regular OpenGL libraries already were.
<tseliot> ok, let me check
<tseliot> mamarley: is this the line you were referring to? find $(CURDIR)/debian/$(PKG_driver) -name "libGL.so.$(PKG_version)" -o -name "libEGL.so.$(PKG_version)" | xargs /bin/rm -f
<mamarley> tseliot: Yeah, that's it.
<tseliot> mamarley: ok, I'll make sure to integrate it, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-10
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, why didn't you upload nvidia-settings 384.90?
<tseliot> ricotz: hi. It wasn't available in the git repository. Is there any desirable in 384.90?
<ricotz> tseliot, http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-settings/nvidia-settings-384.90.tar.bz2
<ricotz> also in the ppa
<tseliot> ricotz: I can only see string changes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25713756/
<tseliot> no bug fixes or anything particularly valuable
<ricotz> tseliot, right, given this is for the artful release matching versions would be appropriate
<tseliot> the previous release was 367, so I wanted something a little newer
<ricotz> I am referring to the version of nvidia-graphics-drivers-384
<tseliot> yes, nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 is 384.90, whereas nvidia-settings was still at 367
<tseliot> I have to focus on high priority bugs for now
<syeh_> Hi, on 17.10, when the user requests 1360x768 32bpp mode, the pitch that I get in the DRM is 5632 (vs 1360*768 = 5440), does anyone happen to know how this pitch is determined?
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-13
<tomreyn> hi, i'm using padoka's (Paulo Dias / _groo_) (unstable) 'mesa' ppa https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa on xubuntu 16.04.
<tomreyn> i see some dependency issues for some weeks now https://pastebin.com/raw/Uabweh19
<tomreyn> maybe as long as he wasnt on irc :)
<tomreyn> is it worth switching to oibafd's?
<tjaalton> you're on your own with those
<tomreyn> right. i'll just wait a bit more.
<tomreyn> and eventually switch down to hwe-edge and his stable mesa repo
<tomreyn> i still got daily lockups on ryzon with varying symptoms and need to start pinpointing it.
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-09
<tseliot> ricotz, mamarley: just FYI, I'm working on the packaging of the 410 release
<ricotz> tseliot, m_amarley has packages in his ppa
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<tseliot> ricotz: good. I only have local packages for now. I really need the hardware though
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-14
<mamarley> ricotz: Yesterday I packaged a new 396.54.09 Vulkan development driver in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.  410.57 is also still in there.  Several users have tested it successfully.
